# Official Raw Discussion Thread 11/22



## KrazyGreen (Apr 2, 2010)

I'm calling it now, I think Barrett will be granted a rematch from the GM due to Cena's "interference" and I think he will win the title on Raw. It would be the perfect ratings booster for them and it will offer the "swerve" that everyone expected right on free TV for everyone to see.


----------



## Tony777 (Mar 5, 2008)

fpalm Idk.... I just... don't... know... fpalm

A must see RAW though... wonder WTF they will do next after this major WTF choice....


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

maybe cena will come out and kiss ortons ass some more, and then get rko'd. and then later that night, he will help orton because as much as he was barretts bitch, he's ortons bitch even worse. oh and after he helps orton he will get rko'd again. 

then they will hug. word life.


----------



## Tony777 (Mar 5, 2008)

vanderhevel said:


> maybe cena will come out and *suck* ortons *dick* some more, and then get rko'd. and then later that night, he will help orton because as much as he was barretts bitch, he's ortons bitch even worse. oh and after he helps orton he will get *punted*.


^Fixed


----------



## Flyboy78 (Aug 13, 2010)

KrazyGreen said:


> I'm calling it now, I think Barrett will be granted a rematch from the GM due to Cena's "interference" and I think he will win the title on Raw. It would be the perfect ratings booster for them and it will offer the "swerve" that everyone expected right on free TV for everyone to see.


This. Please, this.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Don't bet on it. At this point I have no faith at all in WWE to put the title on Barrett. At least not while he's the leader of Nexus.


----------



## Flyboy78 (Aug 13, 2010)

Tell me about it. Y'know, as much as I love Sheamus, it irks me now how they just went and spunked a push on him and seemingly out of nowhere he went and won the WWE Title - but Barrett is now three for three in failed attempts to win the gold. The chase is all well and good when you're a baby face, but anyone else and they start to look a bit of a bitch - something I don't wanna see happen to Wade.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

It's all about politics. That horrid clown kissed Triple H's ass, so he got the belt. Barrett needs to follow suit. He's too good to turn into a main event jobber, which is what he will be at this rate. I can't imagine him not becoming WWE Champion at some point, but by the time they do let him have it the audience won't care anymore. BAD booking.


----------



## Prospekt's March (Jul 17, 2009)

It seems Barrett won't become champion at least until after WM, WWE seems trying to put more effort to give some prestige to most of their belts again, so i expect Orton will hold the belt until WM to keep it warm for The Miz and also in order to keep Orton relevant in ME picture.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Yeah, and everybody knows the best way to give your belt prestige is to keep it on a guy who requires a limited acting role and is playing 3'rd fiddle as a background character in a storyline between two superior talents.


----------



## KrazyGreen (Apr 2, 2010)

If I'm WWE creative, the last thing I want to do is kill Wade's heel heat he's been receiving. He's arguably (probably) the most over heel in the company and a guy who can boost his character to new heights with the title around his waist. He's the type of guy who can thrive off the egotistical super heel character if given the opportunity to sport the gold. He may not be the greatest in ring performer, but that shouldn't take away from the fact that he's the brightest mic worker the WWE has had in terms of building legitimate heel heat in a long time. Maximize what the guy has now rather then continuing to drag it on, he's at the point where he at least deserves a shot. They have nothing to lose to put the belt an him at this point imo.


----------



## Prospekt's March (Jul 17, 2009)

Pyro™ said:


> Yeah, and everybody knows the best way to give your belt prestige is to keep it on a guy who requires a limited acting role and is playing 3'rd fiddle as a background character in a storyline between two superior talents.


At least they make him a strong champion, that Piper promo also put the belt over big time, Cena getting fired as a consequence of not wanting to disgrace the belt also gives the belt a very prestigious feel, so when someone finally takes the title off Orton it will be a huge deal, and i'm sure that person will be The Miz. Barrett is gonna be busy with Cena and probably the GM until WM as a result from the ending last night.


----------



## Tony777 (Mar 5, 2008)

Having read comments about on the internet in non-smark places, alot of people are saying they will quit watching WWE if Cena is actually fired

So unless they want to shoot themselves in the foot they need to go with that guys idea of rematch tommorow on RAW where Cena screws Randy or just does it down the middle and Barrett actually wins on his own

Edit : I was thinking maybe in the same way that Nexus appeared on RAW many times while "not being under contract" , Cena could just show up on RAW and raise hell against Nexus "even though hes fired"


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

So what if they make him strong? He's still a joke and has been playing a background character his entire reign. I don't want to see it happen, but if WWE absolutely HAS to have a dominant champion for a while, then please God, put it on Triple H. Randy Orton sucks fat from a cow's ass.


----------



## KrazyGreen (Apr 2, 2010)

Prospekt's March said:


> At least they make him a strong champion, that Piper promo also put the belt over big time, Cena getting fired as a consequence of not wanting to disgrace the belt also gives the belt a very prestigious feel, so when someone finally takes the title off Orton it will be a huge deal, and i'm sure that person will be The Miz. Barrett is gonna be busy with Cena and probably the GM until WM as a result from the ending last night.


I have nothing against the Miz and think he's good in spurts, however I don't see him as a main eventer and certainly don't think he should hold the title before Barrett ever does. My personal opinion, other's may not agree.


----------



## KrazyGreen (Apr 2, 2010)

Pyro™ said:


> So what if they make him strong? He's still a joke and has been playing a background character his entire reign. I don't want to see it happen, but if WWE absolutely HAS to have a dominant champion for a while, then please God, put it on Triple H. Randy Orton sucks fat from a cow's ass.


Yeah I really don't care for Orton myself.


----------



## Tony777 (Mar 5, 2008)

If Cena does stay off air for a while before being brought back , then we need HHH ASAP , like tonights RAW type of ASAP

Because Orton is now the only main event face on RAW.... John Morrison & Bryan Danielson are the next closest thing up the ladder to main event faces and they can't really stand against Nexus cause they aren't booked like that

HHH however , being beyond SuperCena can come back and be the one standing against Nexus

Otherwise , with Cena out of the picture and no other faces to suck Randy Ortons cock , Nexus can finally get away with their attempts to "End his career" because there would be no Cena stopping them or anything


----------



## Prospekt's March (Jul 17, 2009)

KrazyGreen said:


> I have nothing against the Miz and think he's good in spurts, however I don't see him as a main eventer and certainly don't think he should hold the title before Barrett ever does. My personal opinion, other's may not agree.


Honestly, i personally don't think The Miz is ready to be main eventer yet especially when it comes to _wrestling_ despite him being awesome in any other area, he's not even better than Ted DiBiase in the ring and Ted is an under-carder right now. But what we think doesn't matter to WWE, they care more about the sport entertainment factors, The Miz is very good at that, he can make every segment entertaining and memorable, he's a great sport entertainer, besides, there's no other credible guy who can fill his spot right now, he's the most developed performer at the moment. I personally think John Morrison also deserves to be in Miz's position because he's like the exact opposite of The Miz, he's far more reliable in the ring, i know he has a hard time to make a feud become memorable most of the time and his mic work leaves a lot to be desired but i can blame it mostly on the bookers for always giving him crappy material and inconsistent booking, he's actually very charismatic but the over-robotic script material prevents him from showing it, he truly can outshine anyone if they let him show his own personality.


----------



## perucho1990 (Oct 15, 2008)

Should be good,(both quality in the show and ratings)

Austin's firing got a .2 increase in rating, it should be the same with Cena's.

I expect Raw to hit 3.3+

And I will mark if Hunter comes back tonight.


----------



## Moonlight_drive (Oct 8, 2008)

I still think Barrett has a change to win the title. He's the only option on RAW right now, because The Miz just issn't a option.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

The Miz cashes in tonight. I wish...


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

It's hard to predict what will happen really, but that BS ending to the PPV has just ruined any motivation I had of staying up till 4 in the morning to watch this.


----------



## Ashleigh Rose (Aug 14, 2009)

Found this on Tumblr:



> Cena was a member of Nexus up until the end of the match.
> He hit Barrett in the face.
> He interfered in the match.
> Since he was in Nexus, Nexus interfered.
> They’re all suspended, and they were before the match was over. It’s a no contest. Barrett, being suspended, can’t fire Cena. He also can’t become WWE Champion. Barrett said that no matter what happened, Cena was no longer part of Nexus as of the end of the match. So Cena was suspended as a wrestler between the time he punched Barrett, and the end of the match. But the second the match ended, he was no longer part of Nexus. Therefore his suspension is lifted.


----------



## HeartbreakTriumph (Mar 18, 2010)

Ashleigh Rose said:


> Found this on Tumblr:


Does the average 12 year old have a capacity to understand that.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

Im expecting something really bullshit to have Cena back again. And next week everything is back to normal.


----------



## bread1202000 (Nov 21, 2010)

Orton sticking up for cena tonight after barrett interupts his goodbys speech


----------



## idontfeardeath (Oct 19, 2009)

So is Cena definitely going to be there tonight?

He still owes Barrett the beating of a life time.


----------



## Chip (Aug 15, 2010)

After staying up till 4am yesterday just to see Orton and Cena having a lovely little hug, there's no chance I'm staying up till 4 again tonight.


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

The GM better show up tonight, IN PERSON. This BS has gone on long enough.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Ashleigh Rose said:


> Found this on Tumblr:


I would actually be pretty happy about that lol. Although I'm not sure the younger fans would understand what the hell was going on.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

Something major has to happen tonight I can feel it.

I can't see Cena being here tonight because in kayfabe terms he would have flown back home, so cant be there anyway. Unless the GM rang him before hand


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

my prediction for raw tonight.

Barrett be granted a rematch for the wwe champion at wwe TLC 2010.

I am call it now Cena will return at wwe TLC 2010.

Randy Orton vs David Otunga with Wade Barrett.

Daniel Bryan vs Ted DiBiase.

Eve and Nikki Bella and Brie Bella vs Alicia Fox and Maryse and Tamina in a thanksgiving match.


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

OnToTheNextOne said:


> The GM better show up tonight, IN PERSON. This BS has gone on long enough.


Agreed. It's very redundant at this point.

Anyways, I'll be watching RAW and looking forward to some questions answered along with some storyline advancement. 

Should be intriguing.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

The only good thing about the whole GM situation is Cole, he has been awesome during all this.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Oh how the mighty have fallen lol. I seem to remember so many people claiming Barrett to be superior to Seamus because he was getting a God push while Seamus had fallen down the card to let it happen. Apparently this equated to WWE choosing Barrett over Seamus because he was more talented and all that crap. And now look at him. 3 for 3 without a title in sight. That's called reality people. I have no idea what they are doing with Seamus these days but the same thing that happened to him during his reign is happening to Barrett now and he hasn't even won the damn thing. They will never be booked over the top guys without something sketchy going down. And at least Seamus is having good matches while Barrett is struggling without a superior worker to help him through. 

Anyways, I'm most definitely tuning into Raw tonight. The fallout from Cena being fired should be very interesting and I just have a feeling that something big will go down to make up for the rather underwhelming finish from last night.


----------



## olympiadewash (Apr 2, 2010)

We will probably see a intergender tag match with DB/Gail Kim or Melina vs. DiBiase/Maryse.

They always have Gail Kim in the intergender tag matches.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

McMahon to fire Cena! lol, that would be awesome.


----------



## Jeritron 5000. (Mar 3, 2008)

Ashleigh Rose said:


> Found this on Tumblr:


Just one of the many reasons I love Tumblr. :lmao


----------



## Lastier (Sep 19, 2009)

Cena and Orton to make out on live TV after he is reinstated tonight.


----------



## Downboy (Oct 26, 2010)

Tony777 said:


> Having read comments about on the internet in non-smark places, alot of people are saying they will quit watching WWE if Cena is actually fired
> 
> So unless they want to shoot themselves in the foot they need to go with that guys idea of rematch tommorow on RAW where Cena screws Randy or just does it down the middle and Barrett actually wins on his own
> 
> *Edit : I was thinking maybe in the same way that Nexus appeared on RAW many times while "not being under contract" , Cena could just show up on RAW and raise hell against Nexus "even though hes fired"*




I would hate this as the ultimate outcome but it makes the most sense out of all the things I have heard. For whatever reason Cena has hardly been wrestling anyway so it fits in with that also. He could just show up for appearances.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

I'm not expecting anything tonight, as always. If anything cool happens then cool, if not I'm not bothered.


----------



## Downboy (Oct 26, 2010)

BambiKiller said:


> I'm not expecting anything tonight, as always. If anything cool happens then cool, if not I'm not bothered.


I'm gonna start doing the same thing. I'll be let down less often.


----------



## Platt (Oct 20, 2004)

I'm expecting something similar to Foley getting fired in 2000 where Orton comes out with the whole locker room like Rock did demanding to have Cena reinstated or they all walk out.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

i was disappointed with the ending of last night's PPV but I still can't wait for RAW. this shit is like an addiction.


----------



## Whake (Oct 24, 2010)

Orton heel turn tonight? It'd be awesome if he turned on Cena after he helped him last night.


----------



## Stone Cold 4life (Dec 17, 2008)

^^^ I would mark for that to happen.

After all this time Orton has been the mastermind to finally get his biggest rival out of the company. But we all know that isn't going to happen, it's too complex for today's WWE. Plus they can't really afford to turn any of their faces at the moment.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

No way Orton turns heels, would be odd to say the least.

Prospective big returns leave me excited, hoping mystery GM is revealed tonight, it needs to be revealed soon, it's already lost momentum.


----------



## floyd2386 (Sep 28, 2010)

Ashleigh Rose said:


> Found this on Tumblr:
> Cena was a member of Nexus up until the end of the match.
> He hit Barrett in the face.
> He interfered in the match.
> ...


I'm pretty sure it doesn't matter, the bottom line is if Barrett was not champion at the end of the night, Cena would be fired, not by Barrett directly, but indirectly through the Raw GM as it was the GM that said Cena would be fired if he didn't obey Barrett. If you don't buy that, Cena put his hands on Barrett on Raw and at Survivor Series, that should have had him fired then and there.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Should be an interesting Raw to say the least. This whole Cena thing not to mention the possible returns we could have. I'm excited


----------



## Lucifer34 (Feb 2, 2008)

HHH to return tonight, I guarantee it. 

I'm interested to see how the WWE handles the whole Cena being fired storyline. I don't expect Cena on RAW tonight, but maybe we get Orton vs. Barrett and if Orton wins, Cena is reinstated. If Barrett wins, he faces Orton in one final match for the WWE Title at TLC.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

It makes sense for the GM to be Michael Cole because his identity is protected behind the computer. Maybe Cena getting fired will bring him out, after their hug last night


----------



## Whake (Oct 24, 2010)

Starbuck said:


> Should be an interesting Raw to say the least. This whole Cena thing not to mention the possible returns we could have. I'm excited


History tells us that when are a lot of possibilities for good things to happen in WWE, nothing will. I'm not getting my hopes up at all.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

Save_Us.Again

Ah who am I kidding? Nothing cool ever happens anymore


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

people saying having orton keep the belt gives it prestige. people like orton and edge are the reason the belts seem worthless now a days. everyone has to have 12 title reigns that are completely forgettable. 

i remember when bret hart having the belt 5 times seemed like a massive amount. good lord. not to mention keeping the belt on someone that sucks does it no good either.


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

So is tonight's Raw a 3 hour special, or is that next week?


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

It would be quite funny if Cena ended up being the GM.


----------



## Shady_Jake (Feb 28, 2010)

vanderhevel said:


> people saying having orton keep the belt gives it prestige. people like orton and edge are the reason the belts seem worthless now a days. everyone has to have 12 title reigns that are completely forgettable.
> 
> i remember when bret hart having the belt 5 times seemed like a massive amount. good lord. not to mention keeping the belt on someone that sucks does it no good either.


Finally, somebody "gets it". All these title reigns for Orton,Edge,Cena, etc makes the belt less meaningful. Giving it to somebody fresh wouldn't. Look at how many great *wrestlers* from the 80's and 90's never had the WWE Championship.
But anyways, I'm looking forward to Raw to see where they go from here even though the ending of Survivor Series was shit.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

CC91 said:


> It makes sense for the GM to be Michael Cole because his identity is protected behind the computer. Maybe Cena getting fired will bring him out, after their hug last night


The GM is not Michael Cole. The anonymous GM has screwed over the Miz multiple times.


----------



## Chip (Aug 15, 2010)

Dammit, I said I wouldnt. But I've been told I'm off work tomorrow so might as well watch RAW.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

GM needs to be Maxine.


----------



## Stellar Supernova (Nov 23, 2010)

I'll be watching, should be a good one.


----------



## New School Fire (Sep 22, 2005)

Pretty excited for Raw tonight surprisingly. Haven't really been into any show the past few weeks since Punk and Jericho are out, but I am feeling it tonight. Hopefully we get a good show.


----------



## TheSky (Oct 6, 2008)

I'm predicting an American Badass Undertaker or a King Booker & Queen Sharmell return tonight.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

TheSky said:


> I'm predicting an American Badass Undertaker or a King Booker & Queen Sharmell return tonight.


You'd get better odds for Zombie Benoit.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Beelzebubs said:


> You'd get better odds for Zombie Benoit.


I thought it was puppet benoit?


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Santino is more likely to be a 30-time champion than the return of American Badass Taker.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

TehJerichoFan said:


> Santino is more likely to be a 30-time champion than the return of American Badass Taker.


If Badass Taker returns you are so going to eat your words. J/k lol.


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

Just over 5 minutes until show time!


----------



## Grubbs89 (Apr 18, 2008)

looking forward to raw should be good after last nights PPV


----------



## Chip (Aug 15, 2010)

See you all after Raw.


----------



## El Pikkle (Apr 13, 2010)




----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

2 mins. Hopefully some shit goes down 2nite. I really should be working on my paper though lol.


----------



## ESPNNYC1 (Oct 23, 2009)

2 mins til Raw, You scared? That the show will suck tonight!!! lol


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Starbuck said:


> If Badass Taker returns you are so going to eat your words. J/k lol.


Oh, trust me. I will CUT HIM if he dares come close to me. Sorry McCool. :side:


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

Let's go!


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

El Pikkle said:


>


No, just no


----------



## giantjames (Jun 15, 2003)

Here we go! Hopefully a good one!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

bromance


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Just realised Sky Sports need to take Matt Hardy out of their warning Video.


----------



## It's True (Nov 24, 2008)

yeah barrett


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Holy shit. HEAT FOR NEXUS!


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

El Pikkle said:


>


IT BURNS!!! 

MY EYES!!!


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Let's make this good!


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

Starting with Nexus. Good stuff.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

El Pikkle said:


>


----------



## PikachuMan (Oct 12, 2006)

El Pikkle said:


>


one day. maybe one day.


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

Lol at the "THEY TOOK HIS JOB!!" sign


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Here we go


----------



## TheSky (Oct 6, 2008)

Beelzebubs said:


> Just realised Sky Sports need to take Matt Hardy out of their warning Video.


Oh those silly Brits. When will they learn??


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

"They took his job" sign :lmao


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

inb4 Otunga pics.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Listen to that Glorious heat!


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

Nexus got more of a reaction there than everyone combined last night (minus MVP).


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

THEY TOOK HIS JOB! sign lmaoooo


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Hey look, it's the Spirit Squad!!!


----------



## CzechOutMyNikes (Nov 20, 2010)

Hot crowd tonight, perfect for a Jericho and Trips return and Miz cash in don't you think?


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Decorum ftw


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

Wow, this is great heat for Nexus.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

how you doin wade?!


----------



## astrosfan (Jan 26, 2005)

I'm already loving this crowd


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

:lmao awesome


----------



## chnwh (Jun 26, 2007)

So much for Wade being 'buried'. He's getting great heat


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

good sounding crowd so far


----------



## It's True (Nov 24, 2008)

sick heat


----------



## El Pikkle (Apr 13, 2010)

Beelzebubs said:


> Just realised Sky Sports need to take Matt Hardy out of their warning Video.


*DO NOT TRY THIS AT HOME... *unless you want to eat grapes and be fat like Matt Hardy


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

The heat is immense!


----------



## Don.Corleone (Mar 2, 2008)

Incredible heat. Great booking from the WWE. Hopefully Cena doesn't appear on screen tonight.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> Hey look, it's the Spirit Squad!!!


:agree:


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

HEAT MAGNET!!


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

"Wade - here's some heat for you. 

Sincerely, 

John Cena"


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

This is some serious heat!


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

lots of heat for otunga, hes a heat magnet.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Fantastic heat


----------



## PikachuMan (Oct 12, 2006)

gg barrett


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

"Can we have some decorum in here please?"
_*There is a pause*
*Audience ponders what "decorum" means*
*BOOOOOOOOO*_


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

love the crowd


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

He cant even get a word off :lmao


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

perro said:


> Listen to that Glorious heat!


Fine, let's break 'em up and see if they can sustain that heat.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

this heat is pretty incredible, a while since I've seen a crowd this intense.

"Hard luck, I fired him" :lmao


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

Major heat for Barrett.

This crowd is awesome.


----------



## Y2Joe (Jan 4, 2010)

Holy shit, Barrett is getting MEGA heat.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

This is amazing heat!


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

Beelzebubs said:


>


:lmao classic.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Man crowd is hot.


----------



## El Pikkle (Apr 13, 2010)

*MASSIVE* heat for Heath Slater.


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

Where is this RAW taking place?


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

Calling it now:

John Cena coming back as Mr. America


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

BIG STAR IN THE FUCKING MAKING.


----------



## CzechOutMyNikes (Nov 20, 2010)

Wow, so Barret pretty much says hes too weak to defeat Orton. Great way to build yourself up.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Amazing heat!!


----------



## Game Fiend (Sep 17, 2010)

What a crowd this is going to be a good show


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Earl Hebner loved to push Hunter all the time. He didn't take no shit!


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

That's a british flag not an england flag you little asshat.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Best way to pronounce fair I have ever heard.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

lol you serious wade? no1curr


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Justin King get's his hands all over the Diva's Wade!


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

AND I QUOTE


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

SJFC said:


> That's a british flag not an england flag you little asshat.


:lmao


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

AND I QUOTE!


----------



## Grubbs89 (Apr 18, 2008)

lmao shut up cole sign epic....


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

AND I QUOTE.


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

A pop for the GM, then some heat for Cole. This crowd has started off awesome.

'Shut up Cole' sign.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

lol the shut up cole sign


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Barrett really enunciating his T's tonight.


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

YES!! Please cash in after the match Miz, please


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

LET WADE WIN!!!!! PLEASE!


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

and i quote


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Barrett's winning the title tonight. Hell yeah.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

I feel like Cena is coming back tonight.


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

The Miz will cash in tonight. Please god. Please.

Cena's coming out tonight. Well that sucks.


----------



## jfs1408 (Oct 6, 2010)

Cool. a title match, for the love of god get the belt off Orton already, but they need to swap Wade for Otunga


----------



## giantjames (Jun 15, 2003)

WWE Title match on RAW :O


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

DanTheMan07 said:


> YES!! Please cash in after the match Miz, please


He will. Miz will leave tonight as WWE Champion.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

BOOOOO. No more Cena


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

HOLY SHIT! Half saw that coming, however still very nice.

Cena here tonight ffs


----------



## ESPNNYC1 (Oct 23, 2009)

I am calling it now. Triple H comes out and screws Barrett!


----------



## Don.Corleone (Mar 2, 2008)

Ownage™ said:


> Barrett's winning the title tonight. Hell yeah.


Fuck, I sure hope so.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Ownage™ said:


> Barrett's winning the title tonight. Hell yeah.


Or Miz


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

what john cena isnt really fired?:shocked::side:


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

:lmao

Wade is a fucking prick. It's amazing.


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

inb4 randy orton wins clean and everyone shits their pants again.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Barrett has a soft side.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

Havent had a WWE Championship match on RAW in awhile. Nice


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

Miz to win the title tonight.


----------



## chnwh (Jun 26, 2007)

Cena to screw Wade AGAIN


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

perro said:


> Or Miz


or both


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

Hopefully title changes hand at least once tonight


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Bad move Barrett cause now Cena can do whatever he wants in the main event


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

Cena interferes in the main event causing Barrett to lose, blah blah blah


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Joel said:


> He will. Miz will leave tonight as WWE Champion.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

No way miz cashes not on a ppv. How does that build him? That'd be foolish and short-sighted.


----------



## Akihiko (Dec 31, 2008)

Wait, so now Wade Barret can tell Cena what to do even though he was fired? This, this is stupid. I am done.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Barrett better win dammit! lol


----------



## CzechOutMyNikes (Nov 20, 2010)

Fuck yeah, finally a WWE title match on Raw. Whens the last time we had one of those, 2008? Should be a fucking awesome Raw with Kaval/Dolph rematch, and the possibility of Miz Cash in/Jericho/Triple H.


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

Missed the opening, where are they at tonight?

The crowd is nuts


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Cena to screw Barrett!


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

LMAO, so what was the point of "firing" him if he was gonna be here tonight?? We'll just have to see.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Well I wonder who will interfere tonight in the title match.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Cena/Triple H/Jericho whatever better not cost Wade the match, swear to God.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

CzechOutMyNikes said:


> Fuck yeah, finally a WWE title match on Raw. Whens the last time we had one of those, 2008? Should be a fucking awesome Raw with Kaval/Dolph rematch, and the possibility of Miz Cash in/Jericho/Triple H.


Zack Ryder vs. Sheamus from 2010 says hello


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

No Cole, you didn't just receive word from ringside that Cena will be here tonight.
WADE JUST TOLD YOU!!!

Cole needs to be checked for short term memory loss.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Agmaster said:


> No way miz cashes not on a ppv. How does that build him? That'd be foolish and short-sighted.


How does it not build him if he wins the title?


----------



## Downboy (Oct 26, 2010)

vanderhevel said:


> inb4 randy orton wins clean and everyone shits their pants again.


This. When will people learn haha


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

Cena to screw Orton and save his job.


----------



## planetarydeadlock (Aug 3, 2010)

Have they been paying attention to the feedback from last night's ME? Up to now, it seems they have. A swerve of a Barrett victory on RAW would be hell yeah. Just hope it's no DQ/countout.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Cena to screw barrett.......this isnt even going to be a surprise, or randy just wins clean and nothing happens.


----------



## Poppin' Fresh (Dec 14, 2008)

TehJerichoFan said:


> LMAO, so what was the point of "firing" him if he was gonna be here tonight?? We'll just have to see.


Barrett said as an opportunity for Cena to give a farewell speech. Much like Michaels and Flairs, although those weren't kayfabe.


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

People saying it's blatant Miz will come out, Trips will come out, Cena will screw Wade out of the main event just shows how it isn't quite obvious. As for the crowd they seem to be well into it! 

I think there will be a swerve tonight, there has to be and whatever it is I hope I'm more satisfied than I was after the PPV last night


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

Downboy said:


> This. When will people learn haha


i learned my lesson after last nights debacle


----------



## GreenBax (Nov 15, 2009)

A few things:

- The anonymous GM storyline is starting to grow stale, at least in my eyes. I can't believe it still gets heat from the live crowds. It's painfully obvious they don't have a direction here they want to take it nor do they have someone in mind to fill the role, hence the reason it's still going on. It's getting to the point where I don't care.

- Barret pretty much just admitted that he couldn't beat Orton unless he cheated. I know heels look to cheat, but to flat out admit you're inferior? Not wise if you're trying to build yourself up.

- Please have Otunga square off against either Orton or Cena to close the show tonight. It's time for him to get his well deserved main event push.


----------



## CzechOutMyNikes (Nov 20, 2010)

PhilThePain said:


> Zack Ryder vs. Sheamus from 2010 says hello


.....Come on.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

The Miz has to cash in. what was the freakin point of him showing up last night? WWE needs to follow thru on things gahhh!


----------



## thealphacolt (Aug 7, 2010)

Census will scr ew Orton tonight out of the WWE title. Bank on it


----------



## Bishop54 (Dec 16, 2007)

Jericho to screw Randy O over as revenge for the punt, thus causing him to lose to Barrett. Book it!


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Wade Barrett for Prime Minister.


----------



## planetarydeadlock (Aug 3, 2010)

With no KOTR or TLC no 1 contender yet, a title change tonight IS feasible.


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

Oh how I loved the luxury of no adverts on Sky Box Office last night.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Akihiko said:


> Wait, so now Wade Barret can tell Cena what to do even though he was fired? This, this is stupid. I am done.


Well, he's allowing it... technically Cena isn't free from Nexus, only he's not a WWE employee anymore...though that decision should still fall under the GM, but what do you expect from WWE. Besides, I'm sure on the weekends Cena will be giving Barrett foot rubs, massages, and get him his water and towel. 

Anyway, Orton's obviously retaining. If they weren't going to have him lose it at Survivor Series, why have him lose it now?


----------



## Grubbs89 (Apr 18, 2008)

good opening segment but these adverts take so damm long! i think someone will cost wade the match tonight


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Nexus and Orton in the Main-event and no John Cena is just awful


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

woot! king of the ring!


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

KOTR promo


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

GreenBax said:


> - Barret pretty much just admitted that he couldn't beat Orton unless he cheated. I know heels look to cheat, but to flat out admit you're inferior? Not wise if you're trying to build yourself up.


Uh. Did you even listen to the man? He said Cena already decided he was fine with being fired, thus he decided Orton to win. He basically said Cena cheated for Orton. Orton can only beat Wade by cheating. Pay attention, yo.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

its official king of the ring is BACK!


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

Fuck yeah, another 3 hour Raw


and King of the Ring!


----------



## CzechOutMyNikes (Nov 20, 2010)

Fuck yeahhhhh KoTR next week! All hail King Swagger.


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

King of the Ring next week! Can't wait.


----------



## PikachuMan (Oct 12, 2006)

CM PUNK


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

YES YES YES YES YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!rfqasdfas dfasdfasdf asdfasdfas


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

omfg YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

MARKING OUT


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

PUNK!!!!


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

YEEEEEEEEEES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

CM PUNK! YEEEESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

They really need to learn how to spread out these 3 hourshows


YYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYEEEEEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

IWC jizzing now...


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

PUNKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

FUCK YEAH!! PUNK, BITCHES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Emobacca (Nov 16, 2008)

OH MY FUCK


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

LOL @ the Shut up Cole sign



PUNK


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

YES! Punk!


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

I'm thinking Barrett is going to win the title tonight. They can't have him lose, what is it, 4 times in a row without making him look like shit.

PUNK!! Lol.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

OH GOD!!! YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

CM PUNK!!!! FUCKING YES!!!!!!11


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

punk!!!!!!


----------



## It's True (Nov 24, 2008)

can you say fuck yeahhhhh?


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

YES!!!!! Its official now!


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

*HELL YEAH!!!!*


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

hell fucking yes!


----------



## El Pikkle (Apr 13, 2010)

YES. Just. YES.


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

YES!!!!


THANK YOU WWE THANK YOU!!!

YES!


----------



## laurennnx34 (Aug 14, 2010)

Yes, this is a great move on WWE's part!


----------



## thealphacolt (Aug 7, 2010)

Morrison WILL be the next King of the Ring!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Fucking *splooge*.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

CM PUNK. YESHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH this is going to be bloody awesome


----------



## why (May 6, 2003)

PUNK!


----------



## jarvisowens (Mar 23, 2006)

cm punk best announcer ever


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

And begin the oooze!


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Punk is officialy on broadcast

Glorious!!


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

PUNK ON COMMENTARY. YESSS



GreenBax said:


> A few things:
> 
> - The anonymous GM storyline is starting to grow stale, at least in my eyes. I can't believe it still gets heat from the live crowds. It's painfully obvious they don't have a direction here they want to take it nor do they have someone in mind to fill the role, hence the reason it's still going on. It's getting to the point where I don't care.
> 
> ...


- Agreed. It's about time they revealed the GM.
- When did he say he couldn't beat Orton? He said he didn't beat him because Cena was biased.
- Nah..


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Punk on commentary I like it


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

THANK YOU GOD!!!

PUNK ON COMMENTARY!!!!!!


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10 (Jul 17, 2009)

F**K YES!!!


CM PUNK!!!


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Fuck yes!


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

FUCK YES!!! CM Punk on commentary!


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

Fuck yes! Punk on commentary!


----------



## pjpst6 (Jul 6, 2010)

HELL YEAH! CM PUNK.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Fuck yes! Punk!


----------



## chnwh (Jun 26, 2007)

Punk on commentary FTW


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

CM Punk looks like a friggin bum. Not a good bum either. I wouldn't give him any change if I saw him on the street. He'd probably use it for drugs. FUCK channel has been closed.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Do a Riley reference! Do a Riley reference!


----------



## Grubbs89 (Apr 18, 2008)

Holy shit punk on raw YES!


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

KOTR? Anybody here think this should be a PPV again?

Punk on commentary? Hmm. This permanent or a one time thing?


----------



## Poppin' Fresh (Dec 14, 2008)

The entire IWC just simultaneously creamed there pants.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Yes.
Yes.
Yes.


----------



## jfs1408 (Oct 6, 2010)

PUNK FTW


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

CM PUNK

HELL YEAH


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

IWC IS EXPLODING WITH JOY!!!!!!!!!!
THIS IS INSANE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
AWESOME!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Eyeball Nipple (Mar 29, 2010)

awesomeness. that is all.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

What Punk is the new Taz


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

FINALLY! some quality commentary happening.


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

LOBSTER HEAD


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

IWC just came so hard. Me included.


----------



## planetarydeadlock (Aug 3, 2010)

Punk on commentary? KOTR qualifiers? OMG are they trying to right last night's wrongs?


----------



## RKO920 (Feb 5, 2006)

Raw just got alot better. Lmao this is great.


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

FELLA


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

A pretty good way to heal up, on the announce team, hah


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

LOBSTER HEAD!!!!!!!!! AND CM PUNK ON COMMENTARY!


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

YES! THANK YOU SO MUCH WWE


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

BRB. Changing my boxers after creaming to CM Punk.


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

Time for Sheamus to job out then.  To Bryan I expect.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

LOBSTER HEAD!


----------



## wildx213 (Feb 3, 2006)

IM SO HAPPY


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

Boy I'm glad I watched this now.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Homer approves.


----------



## Mst (Sep 25, 2010)

already a good raw episode


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

kotr - 3 hour raw next week - punk on commentary, and now sheamus


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)




----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

Amber B said:


> Fucking *splooge*.


Haha, waiting for it!


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

My day just got so much better.


ZOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOKEEPAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

OLD SONG!!!!!!!!


----------



## ESPNNYC1 (Oct 23, 2009)

Guys WWE wont have the WWE title change live in Raw. It never happens. It hasn't happen in years. The last time it happen RVD got busted for drugs when he had the WWE/ECW titles.


----------



## thealphacolt (Aug 7, 2010)

Punk will save us from Cole.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

LOL. Get CRUNK is gone!


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

WHATS UP!


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

What a terrible entrance.


----------



## It's True (Nov 24, 2008)

no getting crunk?


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

R-Truth! And Eve!


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

R-Truth needs to choose a theme and stick to it. Eve is still hot though.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Whats up is back?

Awesome!


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

lol @ truth using the old song. cuz noone likes it

This is race wars...and as a black man...i totally root for ****** right now. what's up?


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

VINTAGE ZOOKEEPER


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Lobsterhead fan club unite!


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

no more crunk


----------



## BallinGid (Apr 19, 2010)

punk yay nd old r truth song?


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Guess Vince decided "Crank It Up" was a total fail.


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

Did Truth ditch the shitty song!?


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

What's Up? What happened to the other one lol. If Seamus loses this I give up, seriously.


----------



## pjpst6 (Jul 6, 2010)

I guess they thought it wasn't a good idea to have a bunch of kids running around saying they're going to go get crunk.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

FUCKING EVE!


----------



## El Pikkle (Apr 13, 2010)

Ladies 'n Gintlemins, close you barn doors!

DA ZOOKEPAH IS HERE!!!!!


----------



## GreenBax (Nov 15, 2009)

LOL!!! His song couldn't get over!!!

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Too many limes!

Well what do you know. WASSUP is back. Wonder why?


----------



## nWo2010 (Feb 2, 2010)

WHATS UP RETURNS!!!!


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

Wow, back to Whats Up and he's getting pop

a song really makes a difference lol


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

someone fill me in, is Punk hurt or something?


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

And they finally realized "Get Krunk!" sucked. My ears thank you WWE.

Punk already coming with the lulz.


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

DirtSheet88 said:


> The entire IWC just simultaneously creamed there pants.


I'm convinced that Vince himself reads the forum. Absolutely convinced. Just to see the adulation for the jesus push of Bryan. He's doing everything the majority of the IWC wants and it sucks imo.


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

cm punk on commentary?


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Shake ya ass!
Watch yo' self!
Shake ya ass!
Show me whatcha workin' wit'!


----------



## planetarydeadlock (Aug 3, 2010)

No crunk??


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

The zookeeper


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

:lmao I m loving punk


----------



## Game Fiend (Sep 17, 2010)

CM PUNK TALKING FOR THE REST OF THE SHOW BEST NIGHT EVER


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

lol @ R-Truth changin his song back

at least he realized the old song was getting him pops


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Punk on commentary, title match later on, KotR next week. Pumped about Raw for the first time in forever.


----------



## Mst (Sep 25, 2010)

hhh to win king of the ring


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Finally he changed his music back.

Fuck off Eve..christ.


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

THE FUCK HAPPENED TO GET CRUNK.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

HAHAHAHAHAH!!!!!

Cena's Fwiend had to change his song back cause everyone hated the new one. Hahaha.


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

Eve is looking good


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

WWE musta realized that other song sucked worse than this one.


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

I wish Sheamus would just Bro Kick R-Truth right after he stops singing and bury him into the ground..


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

damn punk punking r-truth


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Raw just got 100x better. Truth brings it down though I have to admit. It'll get back to normal once he jobs though lol


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Love how Truth has changed his entrance again since he realised it was the only thing keeping him relevant.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Is it just me or was the black ref bopping his head? :lmao


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

The zookeeper went bananas when he found out Eve had an anus on her chin.


----------



## Emobacca (Nov 16, 2008)

ESPNNYC1 said:


> Guys WWE wont have the WWE title change live in Raw. It never happens. It hasn't happen in years. The last time it happen RVD got busted for drugs when he had the WWE/ECW titles.


Not the same strap but Jericho won the WHC from Batista on RAW a couple of years ago


----------



## nWo2010 (Feb 2, 2010)

RTRUTH is going to find out Whats Up on the bottom of Sheamus's boot ahhahha


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

If Sheamus doesn't beat the ZOO KEEPAHHHH I will be sore.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Sheamus to win, please


----------



## jfs1408 (Oct 6, 2010)

This crowd is hot tonight, why can't TNA have this Orlando crowd in the Impact Zone?


----------



## Darkslicer (Feb 11, 2008)

Sheamus is unimpressed by people with skin pigmentation and bad rapping skills.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Bubba T said:


> What a terrible entrance.


Entrance that gets the fans on their feet, has them dancing, has them chanting and most of all, a hot chick gyrating, and it's fail?

IWC! :no:


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

this match is like sheamus fighting his shadow or something, could you get a whiter and a blacker guy?


----------



## radiatedrich (Dec 30, 2009)

During Truth's entrance, that baby in the crowd was like "WTF is this bullshit"


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

jfs1408 said:


> This crowd is hot tonight, why can't TNA have this Orlando crowd in the Impact Zone?


Because it's TNA


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

Shouldn't "Qualifying Matches" just be part of the actual tournament?


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

epileptic fit?


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

Miz cashing in will be AWESOME. Look out to see if the announcers or Miz himself mentions the possibility and we will know.

Hopefully Miz makes no appearence at all and that will be a good sign come main event time.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

some good matt wrestling from sheamus


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

punk just called himself phillip, lol


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Punk talking truth there :lmao


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

airhumping is not pg


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Hey, the chocolate bar is wrestling the marshmallow.

There's a smores gimmick match in there somewhere.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

"Vintage R Truth!" - CM Punk


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Don't you ever wonder if shit comes out of Eve's chin??


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

lol punk is funny


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

ESPNNYC1 said:


> Guys WWE wont have the WWE title change live in Raw. It never happens. It hasn't happen in years. The last time it happen RVD got busted for drugs when he had the WWE/ECW titles.


Jericho/Batista in a steel cage


----------



## 3030 (Sep 9, 2009)

Ditcka said:


> Shouldn't "Qualifying Matches" just be part of the actual tournament?


That's what I was wondering. It's not like a Royal Rumble qualifying match or something.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

:lmao Vintage r-truth


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

is the humping of the air necessary truth?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

jfs1408 said:


> This crowd is hot tonight, why can't TNA have this Orlando crowd in the Impact Zone?


Because if you a buy an actual ticket, you better fucking enjoy yourself.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Ultimate light vs dark match


----------



## ESPNNYC1 (Oct 23, 2009)

Joel said:


> LOL. Get CRUNK is gone!


About time!


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

CM Punk is making King look like shit


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

The Striker said:


> Hey, the chocolate bar is wrestling the marshmallow.
> 
> There's a smores gimmick match in there somewhere.


:lmao


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

You can bet a gif of Truth bucking his shlong just now will be on here shortly.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

MysticRVD said:


> Ultimate light vs dark match


Ohhhhhh! LOW BLOW!


----------



## thealphacolt (Aug 7, 2010)

Punk's going to single-handedly save WWE commentary.


----------



## chnwh (Jun 26, 2007)

Sheamus is my pick to win KOTR


----------



## Grubbs89 (Apr 18, 2008)

punk destroyed r truth then everything he said was the whole truth


----------



## Tosh (Jul 14, 2008)

Vintage R-Truth pmsl Punk is awesome!


----------



## El Pikkle (Apr 13, 2010)

Luther Reigns to win KOTR


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

WCWnWo4Life said:


> You can bet a gif of Truth bucking his shlong just now will be on here shortly.


He does that all the time though.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Wish I had the cash for Assassins Creed Brotherhood 

Still marking at Punk on commentary >_>


----------



## ESPNNYC1 (Oct 23, 2009)

Slam_It said:


> Jericho/Batista in a steel cage


What year did they have a title change then?


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

I have a strong feeling someone from Smackdown is going to win King of the Ring, MVP or McIntyre maybe


----------



## DaGhost (Jan 25, 2010)

Punk injures a high flyer and now he is on commentary.... WHAT A STELLAR YEAR


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

jfs1408 said:


> This crowd is hot tonight, why can't TNA have this Orlando crowd in the Impact Zone?


Because there stuck in a shitty tourist trap and not a proper arena


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

Cena screws Orton tonight decides to stay in Nexus?


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

"I'm awesome at this...........I would if you would stop stepping on my commentary."

This is going to change my whole RAW experience.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

ESPNNYC1 said:


> What year did they have a title change then?


It changed in that match. It was in 2008.


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

ESPNNYC1 said:


> What year did they have a title change then?


That was in 2008. I believe it was the 2nd Raw after Cyber Sunday. 

The title also "changed hands" when Legacy took out Batista and Batista forfeited the title.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

:lmao King seems very uncomfortable


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

virus21 said:


> Because there stuck in a shitty tourist trap and not a proper arena


The entire city of Orlando is tourist trap :lmao


----------



## Vart (Sep 9, 2007)

Commercial for RAW in Albany on 12/27 said Cena will be in a fatal four way for the title. Looks like he will be rehired son.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

My Gawd, Punk is smooth on the commentary


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Court jester :lmao


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

A Celtic King, I can see it now............


----------



## El Pikkle (Apr 13, 2010)

Umaga to win KOTR.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

When I look at Sheamus, I just think of horseradish.


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

Crowd is awesome!


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

I hope Morrison win's the KOTR


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

Lets go Sheamus chants.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

the crowd is pump for this match? please get danielson out there


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

ESPNNYC1 said:


> What year did they have a title change then?


in late 2008


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Uncomfortable commentary between Punk and King.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

I feel like this is going to start getting awkward between Punk and King.
I'm already feeling bad for King. 

Does Punk legitimately not like King?


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

"It was back in '38 right?" - CM Punk.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Wrestling>Cena said:


> :lmao King seems very uncomfortable


Punk messing with him is great. I give this two weeks tops.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Michael Cole just owned them both. "God, this is just stimulating commentary."


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Punk vs. King ftw


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

lol CM Punk


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

The Zookeepah: A Rolling Locomotive

You can't stop him.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

I think King and Punk keep forgetting there's a match going on LOL


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

El Pikkle said:


> Umaga to win KOTR.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

good match!


----------



## El Pikkle (Apr 13, 2010)

Test to win KOTR.


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

they should just get rid of king. I'm not sure what purpose he serves anymore. he's been phoning in for so long. at least i buy cole's enthusiasm


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Shameless pandering! Punk and Jericho have been batting that back and forth on Twitter for the last week or so.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

El Pikkle said:


> Test to win KOTR.


Stop.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

wow they are giving them time, good match so far


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

R-Truth having close-falls against a former WWE champion. fml.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

Brogue Kick ftw.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

That pin looked like the 69 position.


OT: Truth has a scrotum chin. That is all.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Teh zookepah is showing this orangutan who's boss.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Oh fuck that was racist.....gold teeth? i dont even think he has them


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

kick to the gold teeth of r-truth, oh [email protected]#@ i nearly died laughing


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

"That was a KING-like kick if I have ever seen one"

Punk is owning


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Hurrah.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

R-Truth was lacking limes tonight


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

Sheamus got some pop there


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Bro kick to the gold teeth :lmao


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

1, 2, 3. FUCK YES SHEAMUS FELLA.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Dominant finish from Sheamus. Good stuff.


----------



## El Pikkle (Apr 13, 2010)

Eve's skin looks odd in contrast to her hair... it's like they're trying to become the same color.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Sheamus with out a doubt has the best Bicycle kick i have ever seen


----------



## USCena (Apr 5, 2005)

LOBSTER HEAD RULZ!!!


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

Too bad zookeepah didn't work at the aquarium or he would have been able to tame the lobster head.


----------



## planetarydeadlock (Aug 3, 2010)

Great opening match.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

perro said:


> Sheamus with out a doubt has the best Bicycle kick i have ever seen


Prefer Alberts.


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

lol punks face when cole talking about cena


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

Punk's face at "one of the most popular stars in WWE history" :lmao

I absolutely love the man.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Thank you punk, for selling the firing.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Punk rolling his eyes......

Even his actions are just hilarious!

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!
IRONY FTW!!


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

HE's out of here GOODBYE. lol


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Punk mocking Cena's hand gestures :lmao


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Isn't that the Rock's mom?


----------



## 193503 (Feb 14, 2010)

hahaha punk


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

:lmao punk


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

HockeyGoalieEh said:


> Too bad zookeepah didn't work at the aquarium or he would have been able to tame the lobster head.


:lmao sig worthy


----------



## Game Fiend (Sep 17, 2010)

o god CM punk just shitted on cena


----------



## El Pikkle (Apr 13, 2010)

The Striker said:


> Stop.


:frustrate


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Punk show us how you really feel about Cena lol


----------



## Eyeball Nipple (Mar 29, 2010)

Fuck. Now Justintv's gonna start this bullshit. Do they flip a coin each week to decide whether or not to shut down streams?


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Many gifs from this scene with Punk on the Cena DVD are certain to follow.


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

Plugging the John Cena Experience. 

They aren't too good with this whole kayfabe firing stuff are they.


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

i would consider buying that documentary if it didnt have that god awful cover


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

this is gonna be a thread full of cm punk quotes and observations by the time raw is over. buckle your seat belts folks.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

That Gorilla Monsoon shirt was kinda cool


----------



## Mark'DaPlaya'Henry (Oct 24, 2010)

punk = fucking legend man, only reason I'm watching tonight.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Cena has a weird walk


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

3:16 sighting.....


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Oh christ :lmao


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## chnwh (Jun 26, 2007)

Why does Cena walk like John Wayne?


----------



## RatedRudy (Dec 12, 2009)

cm punk should slap some sense into cole and make him full on heel, cole sucks cena's dick way too much much and cm punk saw that like everyone else


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

I need to know who sings this fucking song.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

I get that Cena is their guy but for the love of God, he's like the prostate examine that never ends. For fucks sake, can he just pull out already!?


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

is it bad that I completely forgot about Batista's existence until he was mentioned in that promo?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 25, 2009)

The Striker said:


> I need to know who sings this fucking song.


Me too


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

The best part of the new Cena DVD are the few backstage clips that show Cena singing Cody Rhodes' theme song. And no, I'm not kidding about that, he's really doing that in like 3 backstage clips as he walks around, it's awesome.

And I'm fairly sure the Cena song is an in-house song. Jim Johnston and his awesomeness.


----------



## El Pikkle (Apr 13, 2010)

That song reminds me of, like, 500 other songs.

Oh wait, that's every song pushed by the WWE.


----------



## RKO1988 (Jul 25, 2008)

They should show Cena talking to heels just to ruin the kiddies childhoods even more. 

I know i'm such an evil, evil man.


----------



## The XL (Aug 7, 2006)

Punk is gold on commentary.


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

lol cena does walk like hes gonna shit his pants,


----------



## Icon™ (Oct 3, 2004)

The Striker said:


> I need to know who sings this fucking song.


Bruce Springsteen.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

That song is shit. I'm sorry, but I don't particularly like his voice.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

That Cena farewell promo has re-ignited my suspicions that he turns heel tonight. Idk why it just does.


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

vanderhevel said:


> this is gonna be a thread full of cm punk quotes and observations by the time raw is over. buckle your seat belts folks.


Better than a load of posts by a bunch of retards with Otunga avatars.


----------



## jfs1408 (Oct 6, 2010)

Ditcka said:


> is it bad that I completely forgot about Batista's existence until he was mentioned in that promo?


Considering his in ring wasn't memorable, it's not bad at all.


----------



## RKO1988 (Jul 25, 2008)

Cena does seem to walk like his dick hurts.


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

FX™ said:


> Better than a load of posts by a bunch of retards with Otunga avatars.


----------



## OML (Feb 14, 2009)

holy shit this can turn out to be one of the best raws in a while... so far it has been


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

RKO1988 said:


> Cena does seem to walk like his dick hurts.


It's called blue balls. The fans always be suckin him off.


----------



## Sphynxx (Sep 22, 2004)

Cena walks funny because of his hemorrhoids


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Layla!!!!


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

If Loving Laycool is wrong i dont want to be right


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

LAYLA!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

Layla is awesome. Cute as a button with that hat.


----------



## El Pikkle (Apr 13, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=msSlixLRKdg

The band that sings that song sounds like a cheap imitation of this band. Just sayin'.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Keep those whores off this show.


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

so mctaker steals attires and moves and lines? jeezo


----------



## It's True (Nov 24, 2008)

southern hick time


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

LayCool!!!!


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Natalya has the speaking voice of an elderly smoker with no acting skills.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

no Layla on Raw makes me a sad panda


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Ok...who didn't applaud the laycool segment.


----------



## USCena (Apr 5, 2005)

AHHHHHHHH SHUT UP Michelle!!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I wonder if Beth is moving to Raw to be with Punk?


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

I want that Santino shirt


----------



## Mark'DaPlaya'Henry (Oct 24, 2010)

wow why would WWE not let their own divas into the arena


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

So close I could taste it....delicious I tell you!


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

''We were so close, Coleslaw'' :lmao


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

Haha.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

ok i lol'd at that Laycool segment


----------



## 193503 (Feb 14, 2010)

SANTINO


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

They can always come to my house. I won't turn them away.









Ok, I could turn McCool away.









Actually, no I couldn't. Bring them both!


----------



## Frozen Inferno (Aug 3, 2010)

Santino for King of the Ring!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

:lmao


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

For God's sake, what the hell is this?


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

WTF is going on here


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

I thought it was the Rock and had a heart attack :lmao


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

oh lawd


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Amber B said:


> I wonder if Beth is moving to Raw to be with Punk?


Huh???


----------



## TheAssistant555 (Nov 22, 2010)

That fat cow Natalya is a cancer to the women's division.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Alrighty then...


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

lol Santino..


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

The Man


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

What the hell was that.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

:lmao Santino.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Ukuleles rule but..wow. :lmao


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

The Striker said:


> I thought it was the Rock and had a heart attack :lmao


Floridians have no class! That's why they can kiss the People's Ass!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

OK am I high or did I see that?


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Usually the Santino segments are win...

...but I guess this one is too. Mainly cuz of the pimpin' shirt.


----------



## El Pikkle (Apr 13, 2010)

Hornswoggle was reincarnated into the body of an Italian douche with a unibrow.


----------



## chnwh (Jun 26, 2007)

Randy needs a haircut


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

TheAssistant555 said:


> That fat cow Natalya is a cancer to the women's division.


I was about to counter that but I noticed the Sara Palin avatar. Nice trolling.


----------



## CzechOutMyNikes (Nov 20, 2010)

Respect the hell out of the guy enough to punt his father in the head?


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

i think randy orton went through puberty since last week, his voice got so much deeper.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Miz getting kill


----------



## planetarydeadlock (Aug 3, 2010)

If Zeke beats Miz, a cash-in may happen.


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

I guarantee Wade Barrett won't leave this arena with the WWE Championship.

That's because The Miz will Randy!


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Big Zeke to win!
Miz doesn't need this.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Now, for something completely different...


Prepare for domination, Miz!!!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Mr MJ™ said:


> Huh???


She's his latest project.
Has been for a year now.


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

Well Miz won't be cashing in tonight..


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Ok, I'm betting on Zeke. No offense, but no way in hell Miz wins. All I currently have. Any takers?


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

Miz is going to lose. Because he's already going to have the title? I'm so confused. Win the belt already!


----------



## Sphynxx (Sep 22, 2004)

So Zeke is a face?


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

Ezekiel Jackson vs. The Miz...uh oh haha.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

My stream isn't the best here, who the hell was that with the ukulele!?


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

oh shit miz going up against suge knight?


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

It's okay, Zeke is black and Alex Riley will be with him.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

chnwh said:


> Randy needs a haircut


:no: hair = face Randy


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

lol @ ADR gettin knocked out


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

chnwh said:


> Randy needs a haircut


it looks like he just got one.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

"I guarantee Barret will not leave the arena with the WWE Championship."

Yep. Miz loses this match but cashes in. Called it.


----------



## Mst (Sep 25, 2010)

Jericho as special refereee please


----------



## Eyeball Nipple (Mar 29, 2010)

TehJerichoFan said:


> It's called blue balls. The fans always be suckin him off.


Blue balls is when your balls turn blue from not getting any... not from getting a billion blowjobs. If you're gonna educate people on sexual slang, at least know what the fuck you're talking about.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

So why is Ezekiel here again??


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Daniel Bryan to cost Miz?


----------



## USCena (Apr 5, 2005)

TheAssistant555 said:


> That fat cow Natalya is a cancer to the women's division.


:banplz:


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

Damn it, they are probobly going to bring up the possibility of Miz cashing in and it will kill all possibilites


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Orton tried a'bit too much in that promo. That, or he somehow strained his voice.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

TheAssistant555 said:


> That fat cow Natalya is a cancer to the women's division.


Ughh, i thought you got banned.


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10 (Jul 17, 2009)

LOL! ADR sold that punch like a champ.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Yup, Miz to lose to Ezekial and then cash in later on.


----------



## sickofcena (Feb 18, 2008)

mis lays down for e jackson


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

it would be nice if orton lost the belt tonight, but im not holding my breath, not after last nights shitfest.


----------



## chnwh (Jun 26, 2007)

ShaggyK said:


> :no: hair = face Randy


Think he looks much cooler with his head shaved


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

I hope they don't get the black ref to call the Zeke/Miz match, I'd be afraid if I was him.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Rice9999 said:


> Orton tried a'bit too much in that promo. That, or he somehow strained his voice.


No, just a bad promo.

I...do..not......like...him...but...I....respect...the.......hell.....out...of.........him.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Not sure who to call in this one. If Miz wins he's definitely not cashing in.


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

Ahmed Johnson is winning this one


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

Zeke has been on a roll! Crushing jobbers and stuff, Impressive!


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Please Kill The Miz Big Zeke


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

Zeke's music is beast


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

King of the Ring qualifier? There's your winner right there. There will be no stoppin!


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

BIG ZEKE TO WIN!!!
He's about to dominate!


----------



## Eyeball Nipple (Mar 29, 2010)

Holy shit! *Shake Weight* is a REAL thing? I thought South Park was making that shit up. bwaaaaaahahahahahahahaha!!!! :lmao

I wonder if it shoots out a "refreshing spray" and cab fair...


----------



## USCena (Apr 5, 2005)

ooops...random TLC promo


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Brawl 4 All, ftw!


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

whenever zeke comes out its crickets. idk why they dont just push him as a monster heel instead.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

I know people generally dislike big guys immediately, but Zeke is the shit. VERY cool guy on his Twitter, solidly entertaining the ring, and utterly believable.


----------



## Mark'DaPlaya'Henry (Oct 24, 2010)

Zeke can pound me anyday


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

wait, when did big zeke turn face?


----------



## El Pikkle (Apr 13, 2010)

KuritaDavion said:


> No, just a bad promo.
> 
> I...do..not......like...him...but...I....respect...the.......hell.....out...of.........him.


I don't like the joke because I'm uptight. Someone report this, plz, jokes on a forum are absolutely unacceptable.


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

Big pop for the Miz!

Fuck yes, Riley taking his place? Miz will be cashing in!


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Zeke has some bad-ass music.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Thats not Miz. That's the DUI guy.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Extreme Angel said:


> Zeke has been on a roll! Crushing jobbers and stuff, Impressive!


just like Sheamus did


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Bouncy boowbs


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Buh bye A Ri


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

RILEY OUT OF JAIL!! :O


----------



## MondayNightJericho (Jun 15, 2010)

Starbuck said:


> I'm thinking Barrett is going to win the title tonight. They can't have him lose, what is it, 4 times in a row without making him look like shit.
> 
> PUNK!! Lol.


they did it to Natty and that was just a diva, no way Orton loses tonight, not with Cena having a role in the main event somehow


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

yeah the miz is cashing into tonight


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

miz's music got a pop nice


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

"who is this?" - CM Punk


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

I love the way they reworked the Brawl For All theme for Zeke. One of the better themes this year.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Looks like this is Alex Riley's DUI Punishment


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Eyeball Nipple said:


> Holy shit! *Shake Weight* is a REAL thing? I thought South Park was making that shit up. bwaaaaaahahahahahahahaha!!!! :lmao
> 
> I wonder if it shoots out a "refreshing spray" and cab fair...


It's the best fucking invention....ever. :lmao


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Riley!!!! taking his place eh


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

ANXIETY ATTACK = CASHING IN.


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

:lmao Lets go A-Ri!


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Zeke's shoulder muscles reach up to his ears. 

Riley's wrestling! All right!


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Cole saying "I bet he has some news" lol


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

Miz is definatley cashing in 

lol, Punk "Im right here"


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

riley is dead


----------



## Eyeball Nipple (Mar 29, 2010)

Oh cool, it's "Better Miz"...


----------



## chnwh (Jun 26, 2007)

Miz could cash in then?


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

oh fuck riley is screwed


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Seeing Riley job makes me sad


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

:lmao Punk is really going to let A.Ri have it.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Punk. That was awesome.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Oh it's A-Ri, then he'll get killed.


----------



## rodgersv (Feb 14, 2008)

Alex Riley begged for his chance to beat on the black guy lol


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

Oh Punk went there!


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Christ they made it too obvious now. re-nig.

Miz attempts to cash in but fails.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Definitely thinking Miz could cash in tonight.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

:lmao :lmao :lmao

"He's gonna get in the ring with Zeke, is he under the influence?"


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Punk with the DUI joke! YES!


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Miz is cashing in tonight. Obviously.


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

"he under the influence or somthing?" :lmao


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Please job this drunk out to Zeke :lmao

Yes! Punk referenced the idiot! :lmao


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Time to job, Riley!!!


*DOMINATION!!!!*


----------



## Mst (Sep 25, 2010)

ohhh yeaah


----------



## thrillz. (Feb 1, 2007)

Punk: Is he under the influence?


----------



## why (May 6, 2003)

lmao at punk


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Can't believe Punk just mentioned Riley's drunk driving.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

HAHAHAHAHA Punk, i love you.


----------



## CzechOutMyNikes (Nov 20, 2010)

LOL IS HE UNDER THE INFLUENCE

Punk fucking owns.


----------



## planetarydeadlock (Aug 3, 2010)

No mention of MITB yet.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

IS HE UNDER THE INFLUENCE?
LMAOOO


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Punk :lmao


----------



## [MDB] (Oct 9, 2006)

Anxiety attack ? Hmm... cash in would be sick for tonight.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

:lmao is he under the influence, quality.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

DUI JOKE FROM PUNK! I'm actually in tears at that! :lmao


----------



## OML (Feb 14, 2009)

lol riley dui reference i love punk


----------



## Don.Corleone (Mar 2, 2008)

DURIley.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

CM Punk not knowing who people are and saying names wrong is the funniest thing that ever happens on commentary.


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

I'd love Riley to win this.

LOL, not happening though.


----------



## HanktheKaiser (Jul 6, 2010)

CM Punk is amazing, funny man with the DUI reference.


----------



## East (Jun 7, 2010)

Hahahah, Punk is amazing.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Punk is making RAW watchable.


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

i wish alex riley would win. at least he's getting a match.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Ri? Like rye bread? :lmao


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

We need a clone of Punk, one for wrestling, one for commentary :lmao

Good night Riley


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Somebody better have the Alex Riley mugshot up here before this match ends.

A-Ry? Like rye bread? Punk = Gold


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

lol. both punk and jackson laughing at riley for not selling


----------



## Don.Corleone (Mar 2, 2008)

I can see Zeke replacing Bobby Lashley.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

If Punk ever decides to stop wrestling, he better start commentating!


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

King Zeke!


----------



## El Pikkle (Apr 13, 2010)

Gawd, what a bland motherfucking wrestler.


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

Great win for Zeke. Good push and hes over too.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Did Riley always had that Tat on his back?


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

so its sheamus vs zeke? sheamus is going over.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Think twice before drink-driving again, you fucking knob :lmao I enjoyed that immensely


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

:lmaoPUNK


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Zeke getting some decent pops.


----------



## pjpst6 (Jul 6, 2010)

....does this mean the Miz is cashing in tonight?


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

Lets see Ezekiel Jackson vs Mark Henry in a Black Smiley Babyface contest


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

zeke looks like T-money.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

squash match. Miz not in KOTR, I'm at a point where, if 1 hour from now Miz isn't about to cash in, I'll be incredibly surprised.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

I think that was Riley's punishment for the DUI, getting mauled by the giant Black Man!


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

El Pikkle said:


> Gawd, what a bland motherfucking wrestler.


Says the guy with a Heath Slater avatar.


----------



## DaGhost (Jan 25, 2010)

Under the influence, yuck yuck yuck

Punk you fucker


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

JAWN I'M YO FWIEND


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

woot I'm kind of liking Big Zeke


----------



## TheSky (Oct 6, 2008)

Wtf Zeke's still alive??


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

Random ass handshake from Yoshi. LOL


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

Oh no, Gail is bad luck! Cena will get his leg crushed by a car!!


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Oh snap, Cena hittin on Kim.


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

Jawn just queet.


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

The 3 monsters size wise in the WWE right now (Zeke, Show, Mark Henry) are all faces...


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

That handshake from Yoshi Tatsu looked so awkward. :lmao


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

Ezekiel owns.


----------



## El Pikkle (Apr 13, 2010)

Yoshi Tatsu spotting!

Too bad you only see one of those once a year.


----------



## pipsythegypsy (Feb 16, 2009)

Was that just a Yoshi sighting???


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

The Striker said:


> JAWN I'M YO FWIEND


Was just waiting for this. :lmao


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Punk makes heeling on commentary sound so effortless compared to Cole.


----------



## nWo2010 (Feb 2, 2010)

Is Cena the head of the Rainbow Coalition now? R Truth, Gail Kim, Santino, and Candice?


----------



## Mark'DaPlaya'Henry (Oct 24, 2010)

Ezekiel Jackson looks like a cow girl


----------



## RKO1988 (Jul 25, 2008)

Wild Yoshi appears.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Klebold said:


> Great win for Zeke. Good push and hes over too.


 fap fap fap


----------



## RatedRudy (Dec 12, 2009)

lmfao miz ain't cashing in shit tonight, just a way to save miz'z creditbility, they needed big zeke at king of the ring next week but they didn't want one of their future golden boy's aka the miz jobbing to zeke, so this was their cheap way of saving the miz,


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

DanTheMan07 said:


> The 3 monsters size wise in the WWE right now (Zeke, Show, Mark Henry) are all faces...


Kane, Sheffield, Vickie Guerrero.


----------



## El Pikkle (Apr 13, 2010)

Klebold said:


> Great win for Zeke. Good push and hes over too.


Are you sure he's big enough for your standards?

Or does his penis make up for that?


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Klebold said:


> Great win for Zeke. Good push and hes over too.


You just like him, 'cause he's big and strong. You've got a Bear Fetish, my friend.


----------



## pipsythegypsy (Feb 16, 2009)

Mister Hands said:


> Punk makes heeling on commentary sound so effortless compared to Cole.


Very true sir...


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Mark'DaPlaya'Henry said:


> Ezekiel Jackson looks like a cow girl


Excuse me? :lmao


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

wtf was that a United Nations meeting going on back stage?


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

RatedRudy said:


> lmfao miz ain't cashing in shit tonight, just a way to save miz'z creditbility, they needed big zeke at king of the ring next week but they didn't want one of their future golden boy's aka the miz jobbing to zeke, so this was their cheap way of saving the miz,


Um. He could have just been booked to face Yoshi Tatsu or Zack Ryder or something.


----------



## Noel (Sep 5, 2010)

Man now I know why I download Raw usually, all these ad breaks is hurtin' meh.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Beelzebubs said:


> Kane, Sheffield, Vickie Guerrero.


:lmao


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Mister Hands said:


> Punk makes heeling on commentary sound so effortless compared to Cole.


That's because he knows what he's doing as opposed to "Mitchell" Cole.


----------



## RatedRudy (Dec 12, 2009)

also anyone wanna tell me why laycool couldn't appear at raw tonight but nattlie was able to appear on smackdown for several weeks despite not being the diva's champion? that is some dumb logic on wwe's part. but i still liked the segment


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

A wild Yoshi appears

He uses hand shake, it's not very effective.


----------



## Satanixx (Jul 30, 2008)

Hopefully with Punk at the announce table, Vince will see how shitastic King and Cole are so we can have a 2-man team of CM Punk and Jim Ross.


----------



## El Pikkle (Apr 13, 2010)

CM Punk doesn't like generic post-grunge music.

I like him even more.


----------



## Game Fiend (Sep 17, 2010)

OnToTheNextOne said:


> wtf was that a United Nations meeting going on back stage?


:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Deadeye15 (Jun 4, 2007)

Satanixx said:


> Hopefully with Punk at the announce table, Vince will see how shitastic King and Cole are so we can have a 2-man team of CM Punk and Jim Ross.


We can only hope.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

AAAAHHHHHHHH MY LITTLE ITALIAN STUD IS HERE!!!!1111


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

If the GM reinstates Cena, I'm crying.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

I hope Justin Roberts says everyone's name like that all the time. I don't know why.


----------



## rodgersv (Feb 14, 2008)

why is he in wrestling gear he's "fired"


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Satanixx said:


> Hopefully with Punk at the announce table, Vince will see how shitastic King and Cole are so we can have a 2-man team of CM Punk and Jim Ross.


I would be speechless.......


----------



## chnwh (Jun 26, 2007)

Hoping for some 'goodbye' chants


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

Beelzebubs said:


> Kane, Sheffield, Vickie Guerrero.


Alright you got me on Kane and Guerrero, can't beleive I forgot them.


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

This is ruining CM Punks character, he needs to go full blown heel at the announce table.


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

hmm, i think the miz music got a bigger pop that cena. though cena, got more flash bulbs


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

i'm glad they changed Cena's minitron, never understood why they had the "Cena Approved" logo


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

cena no selling like always, he isnt even mad


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

As stated on an earlier post Cena is still scheduled to appear throughout the month of December at house shows.

So I expect to hear that e-mail chime any minute now.


----------



## Eyeball Nipple (Mar 29, 2010)

He's fired but his titantron, lights, music, and entrance were all ready to go. LOL


----------



## RatedRudy (Dec 12, 2009)

wtf is john cena smiling about


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

Kind of annoyed that Cena is coming out to have a speech, when the guy is fired. If he interferes in the main event, I'd prefer him just do it spontaneously. Now we know he's in the building.

Huge pop though. Anyone thinking he's turning heel will be proven otherwise after this promo.


----------



## El Pikkle (Apr 13, 2010)

*BADABOO*

Your time is up, my time is now -- WAIT. Shouldn't it be the other way around?

_My_ time is up, _your_ time is now.


OOOOOOOOOOHHHHH.


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

What the hell? Why isnt Cena SAD? Why is he HAPPY?!


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Wow, I thought Cena wouldn't show 'til the end of the show.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

''And now, the end is near. And so I face my final curtain''






for a few months.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

The Miz vs Orton vs Barrett - TLC Match - TLC PPV - Calling it.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

RatedRudy said:


> wtf is john cena smiling about


The dude isn't effected by ANYTHING.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Yo Cena, we cant see you. GTFO lol


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Cena out swinging with the bad jokes.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

Randy Orton to come out and shake Cena's hand before RKOing him. Called it.


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

Woohoo. Found another stream. 

"That means I'm fired" Didn't miss anything good before that right?


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Yeah, turning a guy heel who gets reactions like that from the crowd would be stupid.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Shouldn't he be slightly more upset than this? It's like he's not really fired at all.


----------



## El Pikkle (Apr 13, 2010)

Klebold said:


> What the hell? Why isnt Cena SAD? Why is he HAPPY?!


'Cuz he's a lilguy.


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

this is making me puke a bit


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

Satanixx said:


> Hopefully with Punk at the announce table, Vince will see how shitastic King and Cole are so we can have a 2-man team of CM Punk and Jim Ross.


I would love it. 

...that is until Punk is healed up and ready to get back into the ring.


----------



## RKO1988 (Jul 25, 2008)

Fans no sell Cena living in a car. 

Pretty fucked up.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

OH NO HE'S GONNA CRY!!!1111


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> Wow, I thought Cena wouldn't show 'til the end of the show.


There's still time for the championship Belt interference at the end.


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

Here's hoping something good happens here. 


Nah, doubt it.


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

He's happy and smiling even though he's fired? What a horrible actor/wrestler/worker..this guy is a piece of garbage.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Lol @ not mentioning The Rock.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Nexus One said:


> He's happy and smiling even though he's fired? What a horrible actor/wrestler/worker..this guy is a piece of garbage.


Get out of here man.


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

I really think I'm going to throw up.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

put me out of my misery please.....


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Did I just see a fucking toddler in Cena gear?


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Crying women in the audience = genius television. Just ask Oprah.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

Come on Cena , if you cry I'll cry
don't do it to me


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

Nexus One said:


> He's happy and smiling even though he's fired? What a horrible actor/wrestler/worker..this guy is a piece of garbage.


im annoyed by Cena as much as the next guy..... but christ fpalm


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Why does this feel so non-kayfabe?


----------



## Don.Corleone (Mar 2, 2008)

Unreal promo. Simply incredible.


----------



## TheSky (Oct 6, 2008)

He was living in a car cleaning toilets? PEEEEEEEEE-YOUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Beelzebubs said:


> Did I just see a fucking toddler in Cena gear?


so? that is fucking money for Vince


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Someone make a point.......please....something happen. Hahaha.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

"I am a real American...fight for the rights of every man..."


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

The little quiver in the voice, heart-breaking.


----------



## thealphacolt (Aug 7, 2010)

Mix is losing momentum. He needs to cash his briefcase soon because if he waits too long when he does it will be a disapointment.


----------



## El Pikkle (Apr 13, 2010)

John Cena steps in ropes.

Lolwut?


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

john cena leave... LEAVE BEFORE I BEG YOU TO STAY.!!! *breaks down*


----------



## Mark'DaPlaya'Henry (Oct 24, 2010)

Wow, John's back in WWE already? I guess he wasn't the huge gay porn star he hoped he'd be.


----------



## PikachuMan (Oct 12, 2006)

who says cena cant act


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

*blinks...mutes segment* superman whegro I don't carea bout your niece. Some heel please silence this.


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

Some nice acting by Cena.


----------



## 193503 (Feb 14, 2010)

fuck this garbage


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

oh please fans, don't boo me, i have given soo much to you guys, this is sooo fing tedius and transperant.


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

ballinnnnnn


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

His voice is cracking..... CENA I WUV U DONT DO THIS!!!1111


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

John Cena loses his smile.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

No one cares Cena.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

No one cares about your brother's baby or your mom's birthday.

Now go home.


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

He's going to cry now, are people going to be annoyed by him for this too? Some of the people on this forum..


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Seems like he really is taking a break, good for him, he's worked his ass of for the last 5 years and deserves a little time off.


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

[email protected] guy crying


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Fuck no! He's lost his smile!


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

Mark'DaPlaya'Henry said:


> Wow, John's back in WWE already? I guess he wasn't the huge gay porn star he hoped he'd be.


LOL wut? What does that even mean?


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Makes it sound like he's actually gone for good.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

Don't normally like Cena, but this acting is pretty brilliant.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

KnowYourRole said:


> Why does this feel so non-kayfabe?


It's mostly shoot, but the timing of the firing is so that DVD sales will increase with people needing their Cena fix.

And shit Cena is about to cry.


----------



## CzechOutMyNikes (Nov 20, 2010)

Joel said:


> No one cares about your brother's baby or your mom's birthday.
> 
> Now go home.


Heartless ....


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

Mark'DaPlaya'Henry said:


> Wow, John's back in WWE already? I guess he wasn't the huge gay porn star he hoped he'd be.


do you just pick random negative buzz-words and just mash them into a troll post?


----------



## LBGetBack (Feb 6, 2007)

this is brutal. PLEASE go away, cornball.


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

This is amazing stuff, but a Cena heel turn after this would make it even more epic.


----------



## Eyeball Nipple (Mar 29, 2010)

I gotta say something: I used to be on the Cena hate wagon, but god damn if that man isn't one helluva CLASS ACT!


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

Cena's fucking shit up right now.


Awesome acting, had me sold for a bit.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

You people are unbelievable. Shut the fuck up.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

Lol every woman and child


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

HAHAHAHAHAHA CENA OWNS


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

LMAO!


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

:lmao


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

Cena knows what's up


----------



## why (May 6, 2003)

lol at cena..


----------



## nWo2010 (Feb 2, 2010)

What is this gay crap? Is this wrestling still?? Everybody put your left hand in and shake it all about...get out of our ring!


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Hammertron said:


> ballinnnnnn


More like *bawwwwwwweliiiiiinnnn*


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Cena burying the IWC lololololol


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

lmao Cena Trolling every one here


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

lollllllllllllllllllllllllllll

Cena is full of win


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

LMAO! He's actually calling out the real fan chants!


----------



## Don.Corleone (Mar 2, 2008)

This promo is brilliant.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

hahaha awesome


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

oh shit, he really just went there?


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Nice Cena, very fucking nice :lmao


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

LOL this is awesome.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

They read the fucking forums! :lmao


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Cena trolling the males!


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

ok ok, i like the chant thing, i had to smile


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

:lmao awesome


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

PikachuMan said:


> who says cena cant act


Hell yeah, he's killing this shit right now.


:lmao He's owning the IWC right now.


----------



## PikachuMan (Oct 12, 2006)

oh fuck. this is awesome


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

:lmao


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

HAHAHAHHAA! 
That's pretty awesome.


----------



## Silent Servant (Jun 8, 2002)

Cena sucks!!


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

He knows his demographic!


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Cena has been reading these forums.


----------



## El Pikkle (Apr 13, 2010)

:lmao


----------



## chnwh (Jun 26, 2007)

CENA SUCKS!!!!!!!!!! - Even Punk agrees


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

LOL this is great.


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

This has got to be the best promo WWE has done in at least two years. Amazing.


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

This is great, all the men win!!!


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Wow, this is one of Cena best promos to date.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Is this a Tommy Dreamer promo I'm watching?


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

that is funny i will give him that


----------



## BallinGid (Apr 19, 2010)

hahahaha cena is ownage


----------



## RKO920 (Feb 5, 2006)

This is great lmao and ahhaha at cole or punk who joined in hahaha


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

Lol, gotta give it to Cena for how he handles the hatters.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

CM Punk just made me laugh so hard I almost crapped.


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

I'm marking the fuck out right now.


----------



## why (May 6, 2003)

Cena is a member of WF


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

I'm actually smiling. Holy fuck. :lmao


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

LMAO AT PUNK!


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

This is quality.


----------



## JStoner (Jun 10, 2010)

Awesome segment right there. this feels oddly real.


----------



## Game Fiend (Sep 17, 2010)

If this is not crowd control i dont know what it is


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

:lmao never would've expected that, pretty great


----------



## thealphacolt (Aug 7, 2010)

This is pretty entertaining.


----------



## nWo2010 (Feb 2, 2010)

never in the history of wrestling has there been a worse promo...this is like Spiderman dancing in Spiderman 3....awful awful television.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

lol that was fucking amazing


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

Hell I might even cry...


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

LMAO!!! I've always liked that about Cena, that stuff never bothered him!


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10 (Jul 17, 2009)

Cena, you finally got the crowd in the palm of your hand.


----------



## The Great One- (Jun 17, 2006)

Lmao AHAHA loved it CENA SUCKSSSSS !


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Cena buried us 

lol


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Klebold said:


> This has got to be the best promo WWE has done in at least two years. Amazing.


co-sign.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

did the forum just crash? :lmao


----------



## Deadeye15 (Jun 4, 2007)

Well done Cena, well done.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

:lmao CM Punk.


----------



## Mark'DaPlaya'Henry (Oct 24, 2010)

why did Cena call a 30 year old man a kid?


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

pee in the coffee not PG


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

This promo is legend.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

That's how WWE should do it. Don't insult everyone's intelligence, let the truth shine and you'll get a better show. Don't dumb shit down, just let it flow.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Putting Wade over. Ish. WIN!


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

wtf was that edited BS


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Woah......ok, now I'm confused.


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

WTF! why did they censor bitch.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Awesome stuff, the chant thing, I have to say.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

"Karma is a bitch."

Easy Mae.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

If this is an example of the new lack of writers, I'm likin' it.


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

ok this was an awesome cena promo. Good job who ever wrote it.


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10 (Jul 17, 2009)

Best Cena promo in years.


Billy Kidman?


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Just like Kurt Angle has You Suck Chant.... John Cena has Let's Go Cena & Cena Sucks


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

that entire promo was epic

What if he's really done????


----------



## El Pikkle (Apr 13, 2010)

abrown0718 said:


> co-sign.


Meh. It's good, but not the best. Kudos to John, though, he's one of the best the WWE has.


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

Cena just said bitch! Fuck yeah!

Cena was my guilty pleasure before this, but I've lost my guilt now. This was an awesome promo.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

Cena killed the internet... We just had a database error here on WF.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

That Cena promo is so good it made the site crash. FU Sky censoring Bitch


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

This is quality :lmao Betcha we'll all miss him now!


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Klebold said:


> This has got to be the best promo WWE has done in at least two years. Amazing.


Not as good as Piper's Pit, but still very good.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Well played inciting the chants. Oooh, bleeped cena. WEll done sir. Enjoy the respect you are earning...do not squander.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

BILLY KIDMAN MENTION!!!!


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

CENA JUST ENDED TEH PG ERA!1!1!


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

database error lmao


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Shoutouts to Billy Kidman..


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

Friggin had like 6 streams close on me tonight. Missing Cena's speech. Grr


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Cena is the man.


----------



## Deadeye15 (Jun 4, 2007)

Bitch is NOT PG.

Great, great promo.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

I marked for the Billy Kidman shoutout!


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

wait.............really?


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

That was the greatest thing Cena has done since 07.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

lol at the database error. Cena must be fired, he just said bitch!

Seriously though, that was brilliant, coming from a Cena hater.


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

I don't know how some of you guys can hate on him so much. That was awesome.


----------



## Rated Y2J (Apr 3, 2006)

Great promo. Great shout out to Kidman too, Kidman is awesome.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

LOL, bitch isn't very PG. 

Gotta admit, this was actually a good promo IMO.


----------



## Grubbs89 (Apr 18, 2008)

cena owns


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

Thank god it's over. That was 15 minutes out of my life that I will never get back


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

I'm sad 

=(


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

BILLY KIDMAN IS NOT PG


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

This has been an amazing promo from Cena, it actually felt real. What a great sell from the guy, I've just gained a little more respect for him. One hell of a promo, I'm marking!


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Also....wait...billy kidman as in part of wcw flock kidman? Why is Cena name dropping HIM?


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

LMAO @ the crowd goes silent


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

I love crying fans.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

Save_Us.Y2J


----------



## varney (Mar 15, 2006)

i just heard punk laugh when they showed a woman crying


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

Maybe Cena is hurt, who knows.


----------



## why (May 6, 2003)

THE POOR KIDS


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

lol stop crying bitch, let the man have some time off.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Imagine if half of the arena just went home now? :lamo


----------



## Silent Servant (Jun 8, 2002)

Get on with the show already. My god...


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Cena just bossed this shit out!


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

It's still real to her damnit!

Loved the Billy Kidman mention.


----------



## pipsythegypsy (Feb 16, 2009)

Now this whole storyline finally makes sense... if you don't get it, good luck to you in life


----------



## sickofcena (Feb 18, 2008)

fantastic promo from cena and i'm not a fan from him at all


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Did I just hear Punk chuckle at the crying girl?


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Can't wait to see kids saying bitch at schools now.


----------



## nWo2010 (Feb 2, 2010)

That was like Spiderman dancing in Spiderman 3...just awful.


----------



## Frozen Inferno (Aug 3, 2010)

Oh snap, exploding car anyone?


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

weaksauz walk of shame


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

lol at the kids looking happy


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

I'm sad. Looks like WWE is getting rid of the streams for RAW right now. I can't watch it now.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

For some reason, Kozlov clapping made me laugh out loud.

Another uncomfortable hug?


----------



## Goldberg_Sir (Aug 5, 2009)

Amazing stuff from Cena. It all seems so natural. Starting the chant was awesome too.

And LMAO at the "THEY TOOK HIS JOB" sign.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

the wwe is doing a good job here my little brothers are crying


----------



## Mark'DaPlaya'Henry (Oct 24, 2010)

so fucking corny


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

uH OH HIS LIMO IS GONNA BLOWWZ!!!111


----------



## El Pikkle (Apr 13, 2010)

Taylor Swift's guitar, watch out. A whole bunch of lil' kids are about to be crying.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Someone's getting blown up.


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

Wade Barrett dropping the U Can't See Me. Epic.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

RKO! RKO! RK........aww, that was nice.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Was miz there? OH SHIT BARRET!!!


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

lol ok I lost my shit when Barrett did the you cant see me


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Barrett fucking OWNS!


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

HAHAHAHAHAHA! 
Wade F'n Barrett.

And does Cena not have a car??


----------



## Silent Servant (Jun 8, 2002)

Barrett just owned him!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

Theproof said:


> Thank god it's over. That was 15 minutes out of my life that I will never get back


Yet you voluntarily stayed the whole 15 minutes watching .


----------



## 193503 (Feb 14, 2010)

bahahhah wade


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

Hahah that You Cant See Me gesture from Barrett was awesome


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

LMFAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

BARRETT FTW


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

Theproof said:


> Thank god it's over. That was 15 minutes out of my life that I will never get back


Your fault for not changing the channel/stream.....10 out of those 15 mins!.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

That was the greatest thing I've ever seen. :lmao


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

That entire thing may be the best segment on RAW all year. (including Barrett taunting Cena as he left)


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

Mister Hands said:


> Did I just hear Punk chuckle at the crying girl?


lol! i heard that too. sounded like it to me


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

WOW thay are really going all out with this.

WADE :lmao


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

Did Orton and Cena hug? My stream is laggy as fuck.


----------



## Don.Corleone (Mar 2, 2008)

One of the better promos I've seen in the past few years.


----------



## BK Festivus (Sep 10, 2007)

Barrett = WIN


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

lmao at Wade Barrett!

Man, that segment had me laughing my ass off, and but I will hand it to Cena, he cut one hell of a promo.


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

[email protected] grown man and woman crying..beautiful. Great moment.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

:lmao at barrett


----------



## emanc93 (Jul 3, 2010)

Cena pee's in drinks? I'm never going to a lemonade stand run by a kid again.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Damn, did anyone see that trailer with Layla's picture on it???

I gotta have that!


----------



## planetarydeadlock (Aug 3, 2010)

One of his greatest promos ever. Nowhere near HBK's, but man that was gripping. The sadness of the crowd was lacking from last night. This RAW has had everything SS lacked so far.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

so dwayne johnson gets billed as the rock for action movies only?


----------



## Anonymous (May 25, 2005)

That was great.


----------



## chnwh (Jun 26, 2007)

They've built it up and made it look real but I still can't help but think he'll be back next week (if not later on)


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Human Nature said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHA!
> Wade F'n Barrett.
> 
> And does Cena not have a car??


Nope. He's walking from Orlando to Massachusetts.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Barrett is simply a fucking legend! :lmao

Got to give HUGE props to Cena for that promo, well worked.


----------



## Deadeye15 (Jun 4, 2007)

Barrett taunting Cena as he leaves was just the icing on the cake to an already great segment.


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

Amazing promo. Hats off to Cena for that. What a true legend. I fear he'll come back too soon though.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

I don't know whether to appreciate that segment or not. That's really well-done if it's someone's actual goodbye, but everyone knows that Cena isn't actually leaving...


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Cena has destroyed the internetz!1oneeleven


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Now THAT how you do an ending! Wade = Epic!


----------



## Kronic (Jun 12, 2006)

no way we have seen the last of cena tonight.....


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

So who is gonna be the first one with Barrett taunting Cena as Cena was leaving gif in their signature?


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

Hopefully he really is quitting.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Cena with the great & cheesy promo, Punk laughing at the crying girl and Wade being a bastard made the segment.


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

Well played Mr. Cena well played


----------



## DaGhost (Jan 25, 2010)

This is pretty large for a guy who is gonna be back in like a few months....

I dont get why the blow out celebration


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Well done, John. Hopefully they'll give him some much deserved time off, and he'll come back to a fresh start.


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

Barrett is going to get such a rub from doing that.


----------



## D-Tre (Nov 22, 2010)

That was pretty good. I actually believe he won't be back.


----------



## thefzk (Oct 27, 2009)

Fired Cena coming out with knee pads? WTF.. So retarded.. At least make it look real.. :lmao


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

guess we now know who royal rumble entrant number 30 is


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

dwayne johnson is never the "rock" anymore in his movies. although his breakout role is gonna to be black adam


----------



## Lennon (Jan 20, 2010)

That whole segment was awesome, I actually started to believe him for a minute! 
And that shot of Barrett was fucking epic!


----------



## Don.Corleone (Mar 2, 2008)

Kronic said:


> no way we have seen the last of cena tonight.....


I'd be willing to bet we don't see Cena for quite some time. Not after that promo. Give it the Royal Rumble, maybe.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

Guys, remember: Cena does not need a car, he'll just fly back to Massachusetts...he is SuperCena after all.

But, in all seriousness, that was a great promo by Cena. And a nice hug between Orton/Cena.


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

I earned a shit load of respect for him and also feel guilty as hell for critizing him.

Have a nice time off, bud. You deserve it.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

So is it a sure thing that Miz is cashing tonight or what?


----------



## CzechOutMyNikes (Nov 20, 2010)

VRsick said:


> guess we now know who royal rumble entrant number 30 is


Face Chris Jericho.


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

planetarydeadlock said:


> *One of his greatest promos ever.* Nowhere near HBK's, but man that was gripping. The sadness of the crowd was lacking from last night. This RAW has had everything SS lacked so far.


Not by a long shot


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

DaGhost said:


> This is pretty large for a guy who is gonna be back in like a few months....
> 
> I dont get why the blow out celebration


To make us believe Cena is truly gone then BAM, Cena returns.


----------



## dawgs101 (Feb 15, 2009)

This storyline has been months upon months in the making. Well done, creative. Well done, Cena and Barrett.


----------



## jfs1408 (Oct 6, 2010)

I hate to be a spoiler, but I just got a advert in my area for a DC show featuring a four way steel cage match showing Orton as champ, plus Cena is in it as well, I didn't spoil much but that might foreshadow the rest of Raw tonight


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Well I've got to admit, I'm intrigued to see how Cena will come back now.


----------



## Nowonder (Nov 23, 2010)

VRsick said:


> guess we now know who royal rumble entrant number 30 is


LOL WOW . Kinda thue though


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

He'll be back. All of you know this.

If not so then who's going to be top draw now? Zookeepah? JoMo? Miz?

Can't be Orton his character is made to be top draw. Danielson still has many years to go before he can be it.

Just face it. Cena will be back soon. I say Rumble at least, WM at most.


----------



## TheAssistant555 (Nov 22, 2010)

That was a terrible promo. Ive even heard the likes of Otunga and Kelly cut better promos.


----------



## Ezio (Nov 21, 2010)

Punk has been awesome, "Is he under the influence" @ A Riley


----------



## sickofcena (Feb 18, 2008)

awesome promo from cena again


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

ikarinokami said:


> dwayne johnson is never the "rock" anymore in his movies. although his breakout role is gonna to be black adam


I thought he was gonna be Namor?


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

OMG THE ROCK LIVES THERE RIGHT, HE'S GONNA BE THERE?


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

although to be real, that promo was just to promote the new dvd.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

EvoLution™ said:


> I don't know whether to appreciate that segment or not. That's really well-done if it's someone's actual goodbye, but everyone knows that Cena isn't actually leaving...


Eh. Flair got a bigger send-off, and we all knew he'd never stay away either.


----------



## TheVipeRko (Sep 15, 2010)

That was the gayest promo I have ever seen. I hope he gets hit by a bus on the walk to newberry.


----------



## El Pikkle (Apr 13, 2010)

I hope he pulls a Rock and makes a shit ton of D-List movies that you find in the wire racks at gas stations.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Jobber entrance spares us from that shitty music.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Have fun following that Teddy


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

DiBiase with a jobber entrance fpalm


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

CzechOutMyNikes said:


> Face Chris Jericho.


I'd mark. Face Jericho > Heel Jericho.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Great, we go from oozing charisma to lacking any charisma


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Enjoy the lamb, DBD.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Lol BELLE?


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

After an awesome promo with a lot of crowd reaction, we go to DiBiase who gets no reaction whatsoever. 

A Bella twin coming out with Daniel Bryan? LOOKING VERY HOT TOO.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

MARYSE


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Here we go. fpalm


----------



## Frozen Inferno (Aug 3, 2010)

LMAO at Punk!


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

TheAssistant555 said:


> That was a terrible promo. Ive even heard the likes of Otunga and Kelly cut better promos.


Successful troll is successful.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Hands off, Bella whores! He's mine!


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Punk just called the bella twin a fan lmao


----------



## Eyeball Nipple (Mar 29, 2010)

Fucking Punk is hilarious.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

:lmao @ Dragon's reaction to the Bella girl


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

Oh come on, you couldn't of lumped Bryan with a better Diva??


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

"Oh look a fan." "That's Bree Bella." "... oh."

:lmao Punk.


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

we go from one of the best promos of the few years to Ted jr. ?

and what's with Brie ?


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

a 4 at best LOL


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

Watching RAW in Spanish now cause the English ones keep getting shut down. No Punk commentary for me. I don't care what you guys say. Bellas are hot damnit!.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Get ready to job, Teddy!

Daniel Bryan got *HOES!!!*


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

man WWE lost 3 of their greatest superstars in one year:

(in order of greatness)
1. Batista
2. John Cena
3. Shawn Michaels

what're they gonna do?


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Good promo by Cena; probably his best to date.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Oh crap, why are they throwing a girl with DB.
Especially a Bella. 

"She's a four at best"!!!


----------



## El Pikkle (Apr 13, 2010)

Daniel Bryan dating twins.

Book it, WWE.


----------



## BK Festivus (Sep 10, 2007)

Bryan better win this


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

Moryse? :lmao


----------



## 193503 (Feb 14, 2010)

a 4 at best :lol:


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

WTF? randomly putting a Bell with DB


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

lol Punk calling Bre a 4 
hahaha god i love Punk


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

''Shes a 4 at best'' :lmao


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Maurice's shoes :lmao


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

LOL BRI BELLA. DB IS THE MAN


----------



## Mark'DaPlaya'Henry (Oct 24, 2010)

LOOK OUT BRYAN A TRANSVESTITE IS GRABBING ONTO YOUR ARM!!!!


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Punk is killing them tonight "She's a 4 at best".


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

Punk: She's a four....at best


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

now to make that promo really worth it they should keep Cena off tv until Mania


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

I am so jealous of Danielson.


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

I turned on my PC again just to say I felt that Cena segment was pure class. Hat off to him.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Hammertron said:


> a 4 at best LOL


with the girls he dates he would know


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

DiBiase better win this.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Maurice :lmao


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

"What's the matter, Cole? Not a fan of Wagner?"


----------



## It's True (Nov 24, 2008)

haha punk is gold


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

Daniel Bryan to carry DiBiase.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

i look away and there's Brie!


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

lol this Raw is awesome, Brie comes out to escort Bryan and Punk says shes a 4!


----------



## Nowonder (Nov 23, 2010)

PhilThePain said:


> man WWE lost 3 of their greatest superstars in one year:
> 
> (in order of greatness)
> 1. Batista
> ...


Put the underdogs over


----------



## Tony777 (Mar 5, 2008)

Shit man , I can't beleive this.... there was no swerve or anything out of Cena being fired

So ... I'm thinking a couple things those things being

1.Wade Barrett Vs. Randy Orton rematch tonight , would not be done for no reason. This will either end with Barrett winning the title , or with a swerve that sees the return of either Triple H and/or Jerich(Or with Orton retaining but being cashed in by Miz)

2.Cena will probably just come back as #30 in the royal rumble , win it and challenge Wade Barrett for his WWE title @ wrestlemania and he would obviously win at WM , maybe even putting some stipulation on the match that if Cena wins Nexus disbands (again)


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

BRYAN F'N DANIELSON

Random moment of the night. Brie Bella has sorta "Tamina loves Santino" effect on Danielson all of a sudden. DeBiase got the jobbers entrance so Danielson moving on.


----------



## SabresBuffalo (Jul 17, 2010)

WCWnWo4Life said:


> Just face it. Cena will be back soon. I say Rumble at least, WM at most.


I know it too. The only question is when, now if.


----------



## El Pikkle (Apr 13, 2010)

Mr MJ™ said:


> Here we go. fpalm


I'll counter your facepalm with a fpalm


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10 (Jul 17, 2009)

"She's a four at best"

CM Punk would definitely know... And probably Batista too...


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

I like Maryse's hair.


----------



## Solid_Rob (Sep 26, 2010)

Punk is saying everyone is going to be KOTR :lmao


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

I expect Bree to be the hooker that she is and accepted money from DiBiase to help Bryan go down.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

DiBiase jobs to Bryan.


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

DiBiase jobbing


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Cena is going to miss his mom's birthday since he's walking from Miami to MS

DiBiase jobs rofl


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

the winning streak continues


----------



## PikachuMan (Oct 12, 2006)

snap or tap~!!


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Wow SQUASHED!


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

I bet their gonna give Bryan a secret ladies man gimmick


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Oh fuck off.


----------



## Nowonder (Nov 23, 2010)

ShaggyK said:


> now to make that promo really worth it they should keep Cena off tv until Mania


Nah Royal Rumber #30


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

tap like a bitch 
danielson didnt even get offense in


----------



## Suck It (Nov 4, 2007)

Amazing promo by Cena, he is truly one of the best, I have a feeling Austin would be thinking "You did more than alright kid".


----------



## pjpst6 (Jul 6, 2010)

lol @ CM Punk picking DiBiase to win.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

:lmao TDJr. jobbing quick


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

After about a minute, Bryan wins via the Labelle Lock. Very pointless. 

The other Bella. Oh my god I wish I was Daniel Bryan right now!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

:lmao fuck yes!!!!!


----------



## Ryan Smith (Aug 1, 2006)

jfs1408 said:


> I hate to be a spoiler, but I just got a advert in my area for a DC show featuring a four way steel cage match showing Orton as champ, plus Cena is in it as well, I didn't spoil much but that might foreshadow the rest of Raw tonight


I bet you ignored the fact somewhere in the promo it said "Card subject to change"

Although it could happen, I was just saying...


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Lol Bryan is invincible.


----------



## chnwh (Jun 26, 2007)

Bryan turning down some twin love lmfao


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

Are they finally turning DiBiase into a jobber?!


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Wow, they really jobbed Ted out there, didn't they?

Bryan you perv.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

I'm a DB fan, but I definitely thought Ted would win for some reason. 
Happy for DB though.
Confused why the Bella's are all over him. Hahaha.


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

Bella Whores nuzzling up to American Dragon!


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Lol Fuck you Teddy Fuck You


----------



## 193503 (Feb 14, 2010)

daniel bryan is a mack


----------



## Mark'DaPlaya'Henry (Oct 24, 2010)

are the bellas post-op or pre-op


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

His face. :lmao


----------



## JStoner (Jun 10, 2010)

Nice shot at Tenay there


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

When was the last time Daniel Bryan lost? Super Bryan!


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

maybe bryan would rather have santino come down to celebrate.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Bryan is a pimp.


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

That was a weak ending despite Daniel Bryan winning.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Danielson brings the twins together. I like how that man thinks.


----------



## pipsythegypsy (Feb 16, 2009)

Danielson causally appreciating implied incestuous lesbianism... That's the most I've marked out today!


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

lethal_assassin said:


> Punk: She's a four....at best


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10 (Jul 17, 2009)

LOL, Daniel, that's incest. It's illegal in most states.

Quit it.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

They are pumping up this Orton guaranteeing Barrett not leaving with the title too much. 

Either Barrett is winning or Miz is cashing in. Or both.


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

im thinking cena's long promo altered that match, it seemed very uneven


----------



## Anonymous (May 25, 2005)

BD ready for that girl on girl action lol.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Daniel Bryan to get a homosexual gimmick?


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

I'm still laughing at Punk calling the Bella girl a fan :lmao


----------



## pjpst6 (Jul 6, 2010)

pipsythegypsy said:


> Danielson causally appreciating implied incestuous lesbianism... That's the most I've marked out today!



this made me lol irl. +1 to you, sir.


----------



## Nowonder (Nov 23, 2010)

Brian probably had to WIN QUICK because of the CENA PROMO


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

PhilThePain said:


> man WWE lost 3 of their greatest superstars in one year:
> 
> (in order of greatness)
> 1. Batista
> ...


Make new ones.


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

Daniel Bryan is a pimp


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

A four at best. Ah, Punk. . .


----------



## Deadeye15 (Jun 4, 2007)

Kid Kamikaze10 said:


> LOL, Daniel, that's incest. It's illegal in most states.
> 
> Quit it.


That doesn't make it any less awesome


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Twincest is best. King Daniel is wise.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

The look on Bryan's face as he pushed the twins together was amazing. Like "Come on, girls, don't fight over me. You've already got everything you need - the Dragon was inside you all along."


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Danielson was playing hard to get.


----------



## El Pikkle (Apr 13, 2010)

IF I HAVE TO WATCH THAT A DANIEL BORING GET CARRIED TO ONE MORE MATCH... grr.

Where's Rob Terry when you need him?

/klebold


----------



## TheVipeRko (Sep 15, 2010)

God I hope Cena dies while he's on vacation.


----------



## Don.Corleone (Mar 2, 2008)

HHH has to return tonight. No way Raw continues with no Cena and no Hunter. One of the two has to take the spotlight and carry this show into the RR.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Danielson is a modern-day Malenko...


----------



## Bobby Pendragon (Jan 27, 2008)

Daniel's is going to apply the LaBella lock to both of them tonight lol


----------



## King_Kool-Aid™ (Jul 3, 2007)

Barrett is arguably the top heel of RAW.


----------



## [MDB] (Oct 9, 2006)

WTF !? I thought DiBiasie was being pushed. So lame the potential they waste w/ him. At least it was to Daniel Bryan. STILL !


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Mister Hands said:


> The look on Bryan's face as he pushed the twins together was amazing. Like "Come on, girls, don't fight over me. You've already got everything you need - the Dragon was inside you all along."


"Or it's going to be inside you once we get backstage....."


----------



## Shivaki (Feb 11, 2008)

I guess they shortened that match due to Cena going over his time limit.

Good promo by Cena though. Theres just no way anyone can believe that a guy that young will stay gone from WWE though. It will be interesting to see how he comes back in the future.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

TheVipeRko said:


> God I hope Cena dies while he's on vacation.


Just no.


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

i could see cena taking a long break, or working on a movie. it would be pretty weak if he showed up again next week


----------



## SMALLS07 (Feb 9, 2007)

Total Package said:


> Nope. He's walking from Orlando to Massachusetts.


lolol...


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Danielson will masturbate to incest porn.


----------



## Suck It (Nov 4, 2007)

TheVipeRko said:


> God I hope Cena dies while he's on vacation.


Pathetic idiot.


----------



## pjpst6 (Jul 6, 2010)

Do all the cool kids call Daniel Bryan by his real name? I'm just curious.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

King_Kool-Aid™ said:


> Barrett is *arguably* the top heel of RAW.


uh wtf?


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

King_Kool-Aid™ said:


> Barrett is arguably the top heel of RAW.


not arguably

*IS* by 1000 miles


----------



## MondayNightJericho (Jun 15, 2010)

i know im a little behind but you have to love Cena taking the firing as if he were injured the night before and showing up 110% happy and healthy.... poor acting in my opinion


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

TheVipeRko said:


> God I hope Cena dies while he's on vacation.


A bit much.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

TheVipeRko said:


> God I hope Cena dies while he's on vacation.


You're just a douche aren't you.


----------



## Geeve (Dec 16, 2007)

They couldn't think of cutting something else instead of a Bryan/Dibiase feud?


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

Itd been a fantastic show until now. Snack time. 8*D


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

TheVipeRko said:


> God I hope Cena dies while he's on vacation.


Ok, I don't like the guy in the ring either but don't you think this is taking it a little far?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I love the initial pop of Hart's music only to hear a pin drop.


----------



## endofdays89 (Oct 9, 2010)

Don.Corleone said:


> HHH has to return tonight. No way Raw continues with no Cena and no Hunter. One of the two has to take the spotlight and carry this show into the RR.


I agree. Raw's ratings will plummet.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

pjpst6 said:


> Do all the cool kids call Daniel Bryan by his real name? I'm just curious.


It's kind of a force of habit. I'm just used to either calling him Dragon or Danielson, as are others. No big deal.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

TheVipeRko said:


> God I hope Cena dies while he's on vacation.


Wow, just wow. Go jack off to Orton you fucking scum.


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

happy Ted Jr. jobbed

lol @ Bryan with the Bellas

and time for a piss break


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

WutChagoNAdoBrothA said:


> not arguably
> 
> *IS* by 1000 miles


I don't want to interrupt you but Michael Cole is the greatest heel of all time!


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

Beth Phoenix back means I'm kind of excited for this divas division now.


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

oh fuck, undefined title is changing hands tonight. deal with it.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Alicia Fox still has a job?


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Natalya is so fucking fine every time i see her i wish i was tyson kidd


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

Piss break appears.

It's super effective.


----------



## TheVipeRko (Sep 15, 2010)

Ok I apologize. I just hope he breaks both legs so he can't wrestle anymore. Happy?


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

Song sounds like Its Getting Hot in Here.


----------



## pjpst6 (Jul 6, 2010)

Alicia Fox looks like an alien.


----------



## TheAssistant555 (Nov 22, 2010)

And the divas division will get so much better. Giimme a fuckin break, Fatalya needs to drop dead like Eddie Guerrero.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

FFS I went for a piss during the DB/TDB match, I didn't know if I'd waited 5 minutes I'd have gotten the official piss break. >


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

Natalia vs. Sam Cassell in a wig.


----------



## TheSky (Oct 6, 2008)

They didn't even say The Rock...


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

He's the expert.


----------



## Oscirus (Nov 20, 2007)

Isnt laycool supposed to get a return match kayfbewise or are they ignoring that?


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

WutChagoNAdoBrothA said:


> not arguably
> 
> *IS* by 1000 miles


i agree the miz gets way too big a pop now to be considered a "heel". although if vicki came back, she would make wade's heat sound pretty weak.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Codebreaker from Natalya?


----------



## King_Kool-Aid™ (Jul 3, 2007)

TheVipeRko said:


> Ok I apologize. I just hope he breaks both legs so he can't wrestle anymore. Happy?


Did Cena steal your girl or somethin, brah?


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

"Not one diva has all three of those attributes." And Punk's road-tested them to be sure.


----------



## Suck It (Nov 4, 2007)

TheVipeRko said:


> Ok I apologize. I just hope he breaks both legs so he can't wrestle anymore. Happy?


Shut up you fool, how would you like it if people were wishing such things for you?


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

HoMiCiDaL26 said:


> Piss break appears.
> 
> It's super effective.


Best post I've ever seen


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Natalie? 

How about Maurice? :lmao


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

TheVipeRko said:


> Ok I apologize. I just hope he breaks both legs so he can't wrestle anymore. Happy?


its stupid to wish harm on a wrestler.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

SHE'S A LITTLE OLD FOR YOU ISN'T SHE KING?


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Punk is fucking owning King :lmao


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Punky Styles:*OH MY GAWWD!


----------



## pjpst6 (Jul 6, 2010)

TheVipeRko said:


> Ok I apologize. I just hope he breaks both legs so he can't wrestle anymore. Happy?


Not really. Your immaturity is still showing.


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

WTH. I come back from the bathroom and Alicia has some hair in her hand?


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Hair?!?


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

TheVipeRko said:


> God I hope Cena dies while he's on vacation.


----------



## 193503 (Feb 14, 2010)

hahahahha. gold


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

cough exstensions cough


----------



## Tony777 (Mar 5, 2008)

TheAssistant555 said:


> And the divas division will get so much better. Giimme a fuckin break, Fatalya needs to drop dead like Eddie Guerrero.


Dude thats horrible!


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Punk!

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao

And that was obviously an extension.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

TheVipeRko said:


> Ok I apologize. I just hope he breaks both legs so he can't wrestle anymore. Happy?


Just fuck off.


:lmao at Joey Styles impersonation.


----------



## El Pikkle (Apr 13, 2010)

Natalya needs to not talk in the ring. Ever.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

A point off for the outfit! *dies*


----------



## BK Festivus (Sep 10, 2007)

LMAO she's a little old for you King haha and JR impression!


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

oh damn, punk ripping king for liking young ladies. wow. punk is on heel fire tonight.


----------



## pipsythegypsy (Feb 16, 2009)

Don.Corleone said:


> HHH has to return tonight. No way Raw continues with no Cena and no Hunter. One of the two has to take the spotlight and carry this show into the RR.


HHH is coming back. Barrett's winning the title. Miz is cashing in. Cena is leaving. Punk is headsetted up...

For goodness sake, all HELL is apparently breaking loose tonight. Why not have it all at the same time

...if you smell what I'm cooking


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Natalya is the first face diva in a long time that can get an actual reaction


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

Cole still going after JR!,Natalya is damn strong liker her daddy.


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

Ortons trending on twitter but not Cena. Kinda weird


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Yawn.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Oscirus said:


> Isnt laycool supposed to get a return match kayfbewise or are they ignoring that?


They are, just not on Raw.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

Amber B said:


> I love the initial pop of Hart's music only to hear a pin drop.


haha people wait to see if Nat or the Tyson/Smith walk out


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

and the only way she can get a pop is if she uses a legends' submission move


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Fox corpsing? SEND FOR THE MAN


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

TheAssistant555 said:


> And the divas division will get so much better. Giimme a fuckin break, Fatalya needs to drop dead like Eddie Guerrero.


Just STFU.


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

HoMiCiDaL26 said:


> Piss break appears.
> 
> It's super effective.


Piss break during the actual wrestling when there's THIS many adverts? 

Melina back with Morrison?! Nice.


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

WCWnWo4Life said:


> Codebreaker from Natalya?


I'd let her hit the Codebreaker on me.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Shame on everyone who takes a piss break whenever the smart, sexy, and powerful divas have a match. These girls work hard damn it


----------



## Deadeye15 (Jun 4, 2007)

I always enjoy that suplex she does.


----------



## King_Kool-Aid™ (Jul 3, 2007)

nataylas hair is falling out from all the steroids.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Klebold said:


> Ortons trending on twitter but not Cena. Kinda weird


Kyle Orton is getting his ass kicked currently.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

I don't care what anyone says; thanks to Stu, Natalya is actually good in the ring. I'd love to see a feud between her and Melina.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

They're back?


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

perro said:


> Natalya is the first face diva in a long time that can get an actual reaction


If you call that a reaction then youre living in your own world dude.  Good for a divas reaction probably but horrible on a wrestlers scale.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

OMG MORRISON AND MELINA

Oh wait, they both suck


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

So are they just pairing off every single Diva with a Wrestler tonight? Christ

Maryse and Ted
The Bellas and Danielson
Melina and Morrison
Tamina and Santino



This isn't the Valentine's Day Special is it??


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Morrison back with Melina?


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

TheVipeRko said:


> Ok I apologize. I just hope he breaks both legs so he can't wrestle anymore. Happy?


Nope, that is still kind of being a douche.

How about just wishing he never comes back.


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

anyone else notice, king hadn't anything, since punk made the , isnt she too young for you. king must be soo pissed right now


----------



## CzechOutMyNikes (Nov 20, 2010)

JoMos picking up Batistas sloppy seconds!!!!!!!!!!





Get it cause Batista fucked the hell out of Melina and JoMo did nothing about it


----------



## Oscirus (Nov 20, 2007)

Pretends this is original. Miz cashing in tonight :O


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Who was jomo talking to?


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

oh crap


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

These bitches need to go to 125th street to get their weaves done.
There's about 15 African hair dressers stalking the train stations.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

TheVipeRko said:


> Ok I apologize. I just hope he breaks both legs so he can't wrestle anymore. Happy?



Why don't you go back to rants and get humiliated every 15 seconds.

And who was that horse that JoMo was talking to?


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

Don't go there again Morrison, not after you got rid of the previous STD's.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

The Era of AWWESOME! Is coming...

Save_Us.MizFits


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

JOMO to reunite with Melina!?!?


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

JoMo and Melina? I thought Batista split those two up.

JoMo and Melina I mean. Not Melina's thighs.


----------



## El Pikkle (Apr 13, 2010)

THAT FUCKIN JEW JoMo. SOMEONE TEACH THAT GUY HOW TO TALK, HE'LL NEVER MAKE IT. SANTINO NEEDS TO TEACH HIM SUM LESSONS.

/iwc


----------



## thealphacolt (Aug 7, 2010)

Natie keeps getting hotter!


----------



## pjpst6 (Jul 6, 2010)

bme said:


> and the only way she can get a pop is if she uses a legends' submission move


so?

....................................


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

PhilThePain said:


> Shame on everyone who takes a piss break whenever the smart, sexy, and powerful divas have a match. These girls work hard damn it


:lmao:lmao:lmao

Funniest post ive ever seen.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Agmaster said:


> Who was jomo talking to?


Melina.


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

man tonights raw has been okay but damn is it sappy


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

Instant Karma said:


> Kyle Orton is getting his ass kicked currently.


This saddens me.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Amber B said:


> These bitches need to go to 125th street to get their weaves done.
> There's about 15 African hair dressers stalking the train stations.


:lmao wtf Amber


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Jesus, is every diva horny tonight or something? :lmao


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

Melina's lost it. She really let herself go.


----------



## Shivaki (Feb 11, 2008)

Nice little Melina and Morrison backstage thing there... Maybe a hint or a tease of pairing them back together again, but as faces?


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

This feels like some weird, looser version of WWE. Like they care a little less, and it works a little better.


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

Melina w/ Morrison but w/o skirt = fail.


----------



## TheAssistant555 (Nov 22, 2010)

It pisses me off that a bunch of fat bitches like Natalya and Beth get title shots but real talent like Eve and Kelly r ignored.


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

Mister Hands said:


> This feels like some weird, looser version of WWE. Like they care a little less, and it works a little better.


I agree, it's good.


INB4 IT'S TEH ATTITUDE ERAZ


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

Mister Hands said:


> This feels like some weird, looser version of WWE. Like they care a little less, and it works a little better.


I agree. Things just seem weird and different tonight. 



Can't wait for the Era of AWESOME to begin!


----------



## why (May 6, 2003)

dwayne johnson looks familiar


----------



## pjpst6 (Jul 6, 2010)

TheAssistant555 said:


> It pisses me off that a bunch of fat bitches like Natalya and Beth get title shots but real talent like Eve and Kelly r ignored.


lol

dude, put down the four loko and call it a night.


----------



## Anonymous (May 25, 2005)

AIW said:


> Jesus, is every diva horny tonight or something? :lmao


lol..


----------



## Suck It (Nov 4, 2007)

TheAssistant555 said:


> It pisses me off that a bunch of fat bitches like Natalya and Beth get title shots but real talent like Eve and Kelly r ignored.


What is with the trolls in this thread tonight?


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

Just saw the same add everyone else is seeing with Cena in a Fatal Four Way. This time for MSG on December 26th. 

Cena/Barrett/Orton/AND THE FUCKING MIZ. 

Correct me if I'm wrong but hasn't the only MitB winner whose had a title shot while holding the briefcase been Edge. Miz is cashing tonight bitches.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Wrestling>Cena said:


> :lmao wtf Amber


No lie.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

They are promoting' The Rock movie...


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

God bless the ignore list. Byebye El Pikkle.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

OnToTheNextOne said:


> I agree. Things just seem weird and different tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait for the Era of AWESOME to begin!


Remember that NXT started the Era of Awesome:

Nexus
Bryan
Heel Cole
The don't give a fuck attitude...


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

What the fuck was the point in splitting the Hart Dynasty?

Both Kidd and Smith aren't individual stars.

Morrison gets a decent pop.


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

i have a feeling king is serious when he questions how morrison goes into slowmo during his entrance, lol


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Certainly not John Cena, He's been FIRED!!


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

hazuki said:


> They are promoting' *Dwayne Johnson's* movie...


fixed


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

Tyson kidd, no noticeable reaction.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

TheAssistant555 said:


> It pisses me off that a bunch of fat bitches like Natalya and Beth get title shots but real talent like Eve and Kelly r ignored.


:banplz::banplz::banplz::banplz::banplz::banplz::banplz:


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Lol...and no one fucking cares. :lmao


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

wtf?!


----------



## CzechOutMyNikes (Nov 20, 2010)

Tyson Kidd is actually a pretty goddamn talented wrestler, despite having a horrible look. Check out his previous matches with JoMo and Mysterio. Great matches.


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

Sick music for Kidd.


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

lol @ Tyson's entire entrance setup


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

tyson kidd got some jobber music. good for him. now he wont even get the initial bret music pop


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Kidd to lose via Hart Smith interference


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

AIW said:


> Jesus, is every diva horny tonight or something? :lmao


Batista must be within 100 miles of the arena.


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

Tyson Kidd with new music, and still no reaction. Please, please, please shave that head. Or just fire the guy.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

Step 1 = Generic Rock Music
Step 2 = Superstars Main eventer
Step 3 = Future endeavored


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

HoMiCiDaL26 said:


> What the fuck was the point in splitting the Hart Dynasty?
> 
> Both Kidd and Smith aren't individual stars.
> 
> Morrison gets a decent pop.


Kidd has the talent to be

DH is kinda chubby...


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Ok so Rock's new movie is promoted by WWE but the acknowledge him by his REAL NAME?

I'm sorry I'm lost. WWE HAS THE TRADEMARK. THEY CAN CALL HIM THE ROCK. So why didn't they here?

And Tyson is heel now. At least they finally broke up.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Generic guitar riff for Kidd. Still gets the Hart Dynasty no reaction.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

This is just stupid. 
They're both going to do terrible while being single competitors.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Ditcka said:


> So are they just pairing off every single Diva with a Wrestler tonight? Christ
> 
> Maryse and Ted
> The Bellas and Danielson
> ...


I find this funny considering everybody is always complaining about the lack of managers in WWE today.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

TheAssistant555 said:


> It pisses me off that a bunch of fat bitches like Natalya and Beth get title shots but real talent like Eve and Kelly r ignored.


It pisses me off that fat bitches like you are trolling. Stop it dude.


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

Every diva horny I'm right here.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

I've heard Tyson's music somewhere before.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Who care about Tyson Kidd?? Or DH Smith?? People only care about Natalya.


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

Slam_It said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong but hasn't the only MitB winner whose had a title shot while holding the briefcase been Edge. Miz is cashing tonight bitches.


What the fuck are you on about?


----------



## Eyeball Nipple (Mar 29, 2010)

ikarinokami said:


> anyone else notice, king hadn't anything, since punk made the , isnt she too young for you. king must be soo pissed right now


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

"Melina's a 2."

THANK YOU PUNK


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

He is such a dick. :lmao


----------



## The Great One- (Jun 17, 2006)

Parkour Champion lol @ cole


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

I absolutely love Punk rating the divas.


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

AIW said:


> Jesus, is every diva horny tonight or something? :lmao


Haha, Punk just said the same thing you said!


----------



## mrgagentleman (Jun 22, 2009)

I agree w/ that rating.

Melina is ugly as hell w/ jacked up teeth.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Punk Noticed the Divas are in heat too lmao


----------



## Deadeye15 (Jun 4, 2007)

Punk is AMAZING


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

AIW said:


> Jesus, is every diva horny tonight or something? :lmao


:lmao :lmao :lmao Punk thinks the exact same thing!!! That's hilarious.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

I agree with Punk Melina is a 2.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

''Melina's a 2'' :lmao


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

ASK HIM!!!


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

JoMo going over, EASILY.

LOL @ Punk noticing how horny the divas are tonight.


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

....well Melina is a butterface


----------



## GreenBax (Nov 15, 2009)

Is that generic rock theme #56 he just used for his entrance?

Have fun jobbing and try not to get released. Good luck.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

His entrance video has swapped the words "Vance Archer" for "Tyson Kidd"


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

God, we better not get Kidd vs Smith at TLC..


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

I wish Kidd came out to the theme he had on ECW. I have that on my iPod and think it's much better than his current heel one


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

Punk is killin me hahaha.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

abrown0718 said:


> :banplz::banplz::banplz::banplz::banplz::banplz::banplz:


THIS.


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

"I don't think he had enough money to finish the haircut."

:lmao


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

bryan vs morrison please


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

LOL "wait what?" oh man its dangerous to drink when punk is talking


----------



## Frozen Inferno (Aug 3, 2010)

TheAssistant555 said:


> It pisses me off that a bunch of fat bitches like Natalya and Beth get title shots but real talent like Eve and Kelly r ignored.


LOL, five posts to get the moron subtitle. :banplz:


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

they need a big time face annoucer to counter punk.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Punk is too good.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

This Thanksgiving, I am thankful for CM Punk.


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

All the horny divas are getting a "2" from CM Punk. :lmao


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Cole arguing with punk == awesome. Hou, forcing punk.to go to personal attacks Cole won?


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

Random, but how did Mae Young get about 12 pages for sluts, and Cena didn't even get a mention of him saying bitch.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

TheAssistant555 said:


> It pisses me off that a bunch of fat bitches like Natalya and Beth get title shots but real talent like Eve and Kelly r ignored.












Natalya fat. :lmao


----------



## Don.Corleone (Mar 2, 2008)

Billy Kidman said:


> Batista must be within 100 miles of the arena.


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

There's one of those parkour moves...
Wait what?
Parkour moves; being able to move your body!
HE JUST KICKED HIM IN THE FACE!


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

DanTheMan07 said:


> God, we better not get Kidd vs Smith at TLC..


Yep. Just like we got Shad and JTG at Extreme Rules.


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

Punk is reading this thread during the commercial breaks.


----------



## theanticanadian (Feb 15, 2006)

I love WWE's tag team policy. 

Oh? They lost the title? DISBAND THEM!


----------



## pipsythegypsy (Feb 16, 2009)

If Punk and JR ever commentate together - alone - I will mark like a mofo


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

I thought Kidd actually was going to get the win right there!


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

ROFL @ Punk saying that thing on Kidd's head looked like a crown.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

Huganomics said:


> I find this funny considering everybody is always complaining about the lack of managers in WWE today.


Arm candy =/= Managers. People complain about the lack of managers like Bobby the Brain, Jimmy Hart, etc.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Perfect execution of Starship Pain!


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

sigh back to botching ssps I see jomo


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

FX™ said:


> Random, but how did Mae Young get about 12 pages for sluts, and Cena didn't even get a mention of him saying bitch.


I dont think a lot on here caught it since they blur out the whole phrase


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

DanTheMan07 said:


> God, we better not get Kidd vs Smith at TLC..


That'll be a quiet disaster


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Punk is amazing. :lmao


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

HoMiCiDaL26 said:


> What the fuck are you on about?


I'm asking if any other MiTB winner has had a title shot while holing the briefcase.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Punk if you are listening call Morrison a spider monkey!


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

It's nice to see Punk actually talking about wrestling as a commentator.

Lord knows how long that's happened on Raw!


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

Bryan/JoMo will definatley be in Seabs Megapost Best of 2010.


----------



## BK Festivus (Sep 10, 2007)

How the fuck does a kick to the face = parkour??? Shut up, Cole.


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

Sheamus, Morrison, Bryan and Zeke. 

I know KOTR is about pushing new people, but a 3 hour special with those 4 just doesn't seem right.


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

Eddie Vedder picks up yet another win!


----------



## BallinGid (Apr 19, 2010)

Divas are horny because they are 3 hours from where i live


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

he molds his body all over Tyson Kidd :lmao


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

ikarinokami said:


> they need a big time face annoucer to counter punk.


I hear John Cena's available.


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

I just got home from work. What was the fall out? What did I miss?


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

> God, we better not get Kidd vs Smith at TLC..


uhh that would be a good match thogh

the crowd would be dead but it would be a good match


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

Glad to see Tyson Kidd getting a single's showing, but he deserves a lot more of those, and to a much higher degree.

The run he had with David Hart Smith, who held him down as I predicted he would, did not make me forget how talented Kidd is. I'd love to see him get some major attention.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

Thats right Cole, we are going to see a new champion tonight and bah gawd it will be AWWWWESOME!


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

the paper bag treatment for Melina and I will give her a 7.7


----------



## [MDB] (Oct 9, 2006)

I think CM Punk m ight be able to save commentary


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Miz is cashing in. Cole had the sound of some jizz in his mouth right there.


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

Slam_It said:


> I'm asking if any other MiTB winner has had a title shot while holing the briefcase.


Dude, they all have.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Ditcka said:


> Eddie Vedder picks up yet another win!


Thanks for insulting Eddie Vedder...


----------



## timfly (Jan 3, 2010)

okay i just got home what did i miss on raw? i see orton/barrett


----------



## USCena (Apr 5, 2005)

TheAssistant555 said:


> And the divas division will get so much better. Giimme a fuckin break, Fatalya needs to drop dead like Eddie Guerrero.


:banplz::banplz: fpalmfpalm That is REALLY *UNNECESSARY*...


----------



## dawgs101 (Feb 15, 2009)

FX™ said:


> Random, but how did Mae Young get about 12 pages for sluts, and Cena didn't even get a mention of him saying bitch.


Raw is still on ... so nobody is talking about the word bitch yet?


----------



## theanticanadian (Feb 15, 2006)

BallinGid said:


> Divas are horny because they are 3 hours from where i live


Yeah, any closer and the odor would totally turn them off.


----------



## GreenBax (Nov 15, 2009)

Okay, time for the main event. Bring on Tunga.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

FX™ said:


> Sheamus, Morrison, Bryan and Zeke.
> 
> I know KOTR is about pushing new people, but a 3 hour special with those 4 just doesn't seem right.


I think sheamus will win, giving trips a return to reclaim the tittle of "King of Kings"


----------



## thealphacolt (Aug 7, 2010)

Morrison will be the next King of the Ring!


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Notice how Cole keeps saying i have a feeling a championship is gonna change hands tonight, and i don't think he means Barrett.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

It's the time of the month guys. If course divas are gonna get horny.


----------



## Oscirus (Nov 20, 2007)

Miz save us from ortons reign


----------



## Hemingway (Nov 4, 2004)

timfly said:


> okay i just got home what did i miss on raw? i see orton/barrett


Bryan, Zeke, Morrison, and Sheamus advanced to the KOTR tournament next week. Smackdown will send four others.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

My Prediction for next week, Zeke vs McIntyre, Del Rio vs Daniel, Swagger vs Morrison, Sheamus vs Rey

Zeke vs Del Rio and Sheamus vs Morrison = Del Rio vs Morrison = Del Rio 2010 King of the Ring


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

DanTheMan07 said:


> God, we better not get Kidd vs Smith at TLC..


Probably will. With it being a ladder match and the prize being a jar of personality.


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

AWESOMEEEEEEEE. 

Come on Miz. The stage is set. It has to happen, surely.


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

HoMiCiDaL26 said:


> Dude, they all have.


Besides using the MiTB contract? I don't think I'm expressing myself correctly. 

I don't remember Punk having a world title shot while holding either of his cases before cashing in on Edge and Hardy.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

HoMiCiDaL26 said:


> Dude, they all have.


I THINK he means has anyone had a title shot WITHOUT actually cashing in the case. So like Edge won Gold Rush tournament.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

The hate for Melina is a tad much, some very high-standards here


----------



## timfly (Jan 3, 2010)

why are orton/barrett having a rematch


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

FX™ said:


> Sheamus, Morrison, Bryan and Zeke.
> 
> I know KOTR is about pushing new people, but a 3 hour special with those 4 just doesn't seem right.


it's inter-promotional. There's gonna be 4 from SD too.


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

Carcass said:


> Probably will. With it being a ladder match and the prize being a jar of personality.


:lmao


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

Slam_It said:


> I'm asking if any other MiTB winner has had a title shot while holing the briefcase.


other than Edge when he held the frist MITB briefcase, no


----------



## CzechOutMyNikes (Nov 20, 2010)

timfly said:


> okay i just got home what did i miss on raw? i see orton/barrett


Triple H returned to defeat Sheamus, Jericho confronts Daniel Bryan


----------



## OML (Feb 14, 2009)

you also missed Cena's amazing speech


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

divas horny tonight, because it's around christmas time. They need presents.


----------



## nWo2010 (Feb 2, 2010)

Did anyone else see the Orton vs Cena vs Barrett vs Miz MSG house show advert? Cena isn't taking time off? Miz is in the main event picture? Possible TLC main event spoiled?


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

Every year Assasins Creed looks like it'll be GOTY, then it turns our mediocre.


----------



## jfs1408 (Oct 6, 2010)

nWo2010 said:


> Did anyone else see the Orton vs Cena vs Barrett vs Miz MSG house show advert? Cena isn't taking time off? Miz is in the main event picture? Possible TLC main event spoiled?


I thought I was the only one who noticed


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

abrown0718 said:


> it's inter-promotional. There's gonna be 4 from SD too.


Oh, I know. But it's just lackluster. Del Rio etc. will spice it up a bit I suppose.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Silent Alarm said:


> The hate for Melina is a tad much, some very high-standards here


Agreed. A 2? 7 or 8 maybe. Nattie and Layla 8, McCool 2 and Beth has 9 or 10


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

lethal_assassin said:


> divas horny tonight, because it's around christmas time. They need presents.


The Bellas said they wanted marble and graphite dildos for Christmas.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

A mod, I don't care which one, needs to hurry the fuck up and ban TheVipeRKO and this Assistant prick.


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

Mr MJ™ said:


> I THINK he means has anyone had a title shot WITHOUT actually cashing in the case. So like Edge won Gold Rush tournament.





bme said:


> other than Edge when he held the frist MITB briefcase, no


Thats what I meant. Thank you. 

I was asking because I saw the ad or advert (I always laugh at you UK people when you say Advert. It's such a strange word to me) for the Fatal Fourway at MSG and The Miz is in it. I don't think he's getting a title shot, even on a house show. I think he's already going to have the title at that point.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

nWo2010 said:


> Did anyone else see the Orton vs Cena vs Barrett vs Miz MSG house show advert? Cena isn't taking time off? Miz is in the main event picture? Possible TLC main event spoiled?


*card subject to change*


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

fuckin green day sucks.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

nWo2010 said:


> Did anyone else see the Orton vs Cena vs Barrett vs Miz MSG house show advert? Cena isn't taking time off? Miz is in the main event picture? Possible TLC main event spoiled?


Card subject to change.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

FX™ said:


> Oh, I know. But it's just lackluster. Del Rio etc. will spice it up a bit I suppose.


Yeah def. Hopefully Ziggler is in it too.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

TehJerichoFan said:


> It's the time of the month guys. If course divas are gonna get horny.


This is actually true.
Most of us women bleed around the same time.


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

King Alberto Del Rio, ohhhh yeahhhhh.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

McIntyre for KOTR! KING OF SCOTLAND!


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

lethal_assassin said:


> divas horny tonight, because it's around christmas time. They need presents.


i got a present for them


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

King Del Rio!

Here we go....


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

Ugh, the champion comes out first. And he's a freaking face too.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

annnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnd here comes Cena


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

NEXUS


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

NEXUSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## emanc93 (Jul 3, 2010)

The Miz to cash in? Hard to conceive with Nexus at Wade's side.


----------



## nWo2010 (Feb 2, 2010)

Here comes Miz....


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10 (Jul 17, 2009)

DAMN!!!


They are getting at this dude!


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

vanderhevel said:


> fuckin green day sucks.


Is that who that was? Explains a lot.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

No real match. Shocking, if disappointing.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

~AWWWWWWESOME~

I am excited, very sorry!


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

TheAssistant555 said:


> And the divas division will get so much better. Giimme a fuckin break, Fatalya needs to drop dead like Eddie Guerrero.


Just ban this guy already..


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Just waiting to hear AWEEEEEEEEEESOOOOOOOMMMMMMMMMMMEEEEEEEEEEEE!


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Mr MJ™;9070176 said:


> McIntyre for KOTR! KING OF SCOTLAND!


McIntyre vs William Wallace would be awesome because of the epic squashing of Drew.


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

vanderhevel said:


> fuckin green day sucks.


agreed


----------



## Nowonder (Nov 23, 2010)

lol nexus


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

Orton injured...... Miz, come on down


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I don't want to waste a mark out moment just yet...


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

Cue the Miz!


----------



## El Pikkle (Apr 13, 2010)

Damn, I hope to God Rey Mysterio and Big Show don't qualify.


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

Nexus attack Orton. Come on Miz.


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

did you all see The Tung lay the smack down on orton? that man has actual talent.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

where's the miz?!


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

WELL IN HUSKY HARRIS FELLA.


----------



## chnwh (Jun 26, 2007)

Miz cashes in now and loses


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

lmao 
Harris is such a brutal mofo


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

here comes the cash in.............


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

Some nice acting by Orton too tonight? :O


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

Randy Orton with the


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

OH RANDY SWEETIE, LET ME GIVE U A BJ!!!11 THAT WILL MAKE IT ALL BETTER!!111


----------



## GreenBax (Nov 15, 2009)

Leading up to Orton Vs. Tunga at Maina?

One can only hope.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

"Harris sucks" chants?!?! He's getting over!


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

what just happened? commercial break???


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

waiting for AWESOME to play.


----------



## CzechOutMyNikes (Nov 20, 2010)

What the fuck, a commercial break?


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

HoMiCiDaL26 said:


> Some nice acting by Orton too tonight? :O


Orton is a great seller, but idk...


----------



## Frozen Inferno (Aug 3, 2010)

Amber B said:


> This is actually true.
> Most of us women bleed around the same time.


ROFL :lmao


----------



## Nowonder (Nov 23, 2010)

lol AT all the Miz comments


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

AN ADVERT?!?! F off.


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

these commercials are over the top. way too many.


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

An advert now? Are you fucking serious? 

I love that Randy is injured so Miz can take the title, but what the fuck is Barrett doing? If he doesn't get a title shot cos of this, I'm very confused.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

One kick and he's dead.


----------



## Eyeball Nipple (Mar 29, 2010)

SO Nexus can beat down the champions, mega faces, mega heels, CEO of WWE, but NOW, ALL OF A SUDDEN, the refs are capable of halting one of their beatdowns?


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Oh well, Wade wins. But Cena said don't take shortcuts .


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Otanga pics?


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

cant wait to see this forum explode when Miz doesnt cash in


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

the show is schedule to end at 11:05 somthing is going to happen


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

GreenBax said:


> Leading up to Orton Vs. Tunga at Maina?
> 
> One can only hope.


Who in their right fucking mind would hope for that?


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

TehJerichoFan said:


> OH RANDY SWEETIE, LET ME GIVE U A BJ!!!11 THAT WILL MAKE IT ALL BETTER!!111


A; I assume you're female.
B; Do guys really post _like_ this about the divas/kos? 
C; Just wow.


----------



## nWo2010 (Feb 2, 2010)

Orton doesn't need both legs or any legs for that matter to hit a RKO....


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Paul Randall Wight, Jr for King Of The Ring.


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

I would mark if we came back and it cut to a replay of the commercial break with Miz cashing in and winning.


----------



## Eyeball Nipple (Mar 29, 2010)

Jordo said:


> Otanga pics?


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

HockeyGoalieEh said:


> Randy Orton with the


:lmao


----------



## El Pikkle (Apr 13, 2010)

TehJerichoFan said:


> OH RANDY SWEETIE, LET ME GIVE U A BJ!!!11 THAT WILL MAKE IT ALL BETTER!!111


fpalm


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

GM to kick Nexus from the arena?


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

I got home at 10:30 and have no idea what happened before. What was the fall out from SS?


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

GreenBax said:


> Leading up to Orton Vs. Tunga at Maina?
> 
> One can only hope.


BWAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHA *takes breath* AAAAAAAAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHHAA


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

ikarinokami said:


> the show is schedule to end at 11:05 somthing is going to happen


It always go past 11:05 with the overrun

Fuck. Serious voice time from the commentators.


----------



## RatedRudy (Dec 12, 2009)

u guys are dumb, wouldn't make sense at all for miz to come out right now, u think nexus just gonna sit on the sides and let it happen and barrett doens't get his title match, hell to the fucking no, if its gonna happen, it will happen after the match but even then, i don't think its gonna happen


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

IWC FAIL #165789

Still no sight of The Miz.


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)




----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Miz is the GM. Calling it.


----------



## CzechOutMyNikes (Nov 20, 2010)

NyQuil said:


> I got home at 10:30 and have no idea what happened before. What was the fall out from SS?


Daniel Bryan is facing Orton at TLC for the title, Miz faces Triple H.


----------



## Kronic (Jun 12, 2006)

sharkboy22 said:


> Who in their right fucking mind would hope for that?


Like bax said. *ONE* can hope lmao.


----------



## El Pikkle (Apr 13, 2010)

Mohinder says, "stop the hate!"

I say, k.


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

Wade Barrett go back to England...you mean Britain, dumbass.


----------



## TheOneBillyGunn (Sep 11, 2007)

no Ziggler or Kaval in the KOTR matches means that there will most likely be an IC title rematch on Smackdown..do Big Show and Mysterio really need to be in the tournament? really?

CASH IT IN MIZ


----------



## nWo2010 (Feb 2, 2010)

We're getting 1 of 2 things...The Game's music or the Miz's music...I would laugh so hard if Miz came out pushing Orton on a gurney holding the MITB briefcase hahhaha


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

I wish Kidd came out to the theme he had on ECW. I have that on my iPod and think it's much better than his current heel one


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Oh fuck dude....are we getting a SECOND RKO entrance. I am lulling at the sheer idiocy of that.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Banned from ringside? Bit fucking late now :lmao


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

so Nexus is banned from ringside.
did the GM not see the beatdown _before_ the match ?


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Barrett the heat magnet.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Glorious heat!


----------



## Sphynxx (Sep 22, 2004)

GM will announce that because of the attack John Cena is rehired.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Wait, everyone went back to backstage and now has to re enter???
What a rest of time.


----------



## Akihiko (Dec 31, 2008)

I'd rather see Miz on top than Barret. :/


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

it would be funny if miz jumps randy backstage and wins the title lol


----------



## El Pikkle (Apr 13, 2010)

"They ruined my slow motion walk and mischievous glares. I DEMAND ANOTHER ENTRANCE."


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

No Randy?


edit- there he is.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

in coming triple h.


----------



## RatedRudy (Dec 12, 2009)

calling it now, triple h is gonna come out

EDIT: or not, here comes orton limbing his way out....


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Cue HHH maybe?


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

Did we really need 2 Orton entrances? 1 is enough.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

If Orton walks out with the title tonight, I riot.


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

time for orton to win with a broken leg. clean


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

El Pikkle said:


> "They ruined my slow motion walk and mischievous glares. I DEMAND ANOTHER ENTRANCE."


HAHAHA its funny because its SO true.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Miz with the chop block in 3... 2... 1...


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

SJFC said:


> That's a british flag not an england flag you little asshat.


This.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

If The Miz does not cash-in tonight, I will never watch RAW ever again.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

When did Orton get Hunter legs?


----------



## astrosfan (Jan 26, 2005)

Orton is all pixilated


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

He's still walking slightly faster than he did as a heel.


----------



## Akihiko (Dec 31, 2008)

I miss Heel Randy.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

Took a while to come out.....


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

Barrett wins the title then The Miz cashes in on Barrett? 

I don't think The Miz will cash in unless Orton wins, because Barrett won't be hurt enough if he does win.


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

Man Orton's character has gone downhill. That wasn't even a real beat down. It was stopped right away. He just looks like a pussy now, not brave.


----------



## The Reject (Jun 12, 2007)

Looks like he's ok to me, he's walking his normal speed down to the ring.


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

RatedRudy said:


> calling it now, triple h is gonna come out





Hotdiggity11 said:


> Cue HHH maybe?


God you guys are really going at it tonight.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Akihiko said:


> I'd rather see Miz on top than Barret. :/


co-sign x 1,000,000


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

El Pikkle said:


> "They ruined my slow motion walk and mischievous glares. I DEMAND ANOTHER ENTRANCE."


i love it


----------



## mrgagentleman (Jun 22, 2009)

FX™ said:


> Barrett wins the title then The Miz cashes in on Barrett?
> 
> I don't think The Miz will cash in unless Orton wins, because Barrett won't be hurt enough if he does win.


Ding ding ding.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

O.O New Champion


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

ikarinokami said:


> it would be funny if miz jumps randy backstage and wins the title lol


Nope, the match has the happen in the ring and only offically starts when the champion can get to their feet.


----------



## CzechOutMyNikes (Nov 20, 2010)

Barret wins this clean, I know hes super Orton and all that shit but if Orton wins thats just fucking stupid booking, even for him.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

sooo all you guys who are calling a HHH return dont know bout the injury? or just stupid?


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Amber B said:


> When did Orton get Hunter legs?


probably when he kissed steph


----------



## thealphacolt (Aug 7, 2010)

All this cra is doing is making Barett look weak. WWE seems to think that it doesn't matter how a person wins a title as long as they win but they fucking forget that making their talent legit is much more important. Now nobody thinks Barrett could win cleanly.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Happiness dead....a 2nd RKO entrance. The sheer volume of wordless push this guy gets is fucking stupid.


Rice9999 said:


> If The Miz does not cash-in tonight, I will never watch RAW ever again.


I'll pm you results from now on.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Its a guaranteed Barrett win.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

RANDDDDDDDDDYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY Orton :hmm:


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

if randy leaves with the title tonight, we will offically have the new superman


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

That was a nice waste of 10 mins.


----------



## nWo2010 (Feb 2, 2010)

So Randy Orton kicked out of Wasteland last night but Husky Harris took him out with a kick? Nice.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Can creative make this anymore obvious? Only part I can't predict is if Miz actually succeeds. Creative may not want it too typical MitB.


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

Barrett kicked the wrong knee first and Randy had no idea what to do lmao.


----------



## El Pikkle (Apr 13, 2010)

HOW IS HE GONNA STOMP WITHOUT HIS KNEE?


----------



## Akihiko (Dec 31, 2008)

Slam_It said:


> Man Orton's character has gone downhill. That wasn't even a real beat down. It was stopped right away. He just looks like a pussy now, not brave.


:/ Yeah, generic face Randy is just so uninteresting now.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Wade Barrett's about to become the next Sheamus and Jack Swagger!!!


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

I will give Orton this: he is selling the shit out of the leg injury. Though, i wonder if he is legit injured.


----------



## Nowonder (Nov 23, 2010)

why two entrances


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

ikarinokami said:


> if randy leaves with the title tonight, we will offically have the new superman


Not until he gets DDT on concrete floor and kick the shit out of 5 guys.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Ortons gonna hit RKO out of nowhere.


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

thealphacolt said:


> All this cra is doing is making Barett look weak. WWE seems to think that it doesn't matter how a person wins a title as long as they win but they fucking forget that making their talent legit is much more important. Now nobody thinks Barrett could win cleanly.


Do you not understand what a heel is?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

I hope to god Wade Barrett loses.


----------



## Deadeye15 (Jun 4, 2007)

nWo2010 said:


> So Randy Orton kicked out of Wasteland last night but Husky Harris took him out with a kick? Nice.


Husky Harris > Otunga/Cena


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Orton is gonna win clean. Calling it now.


----------



## pjpst6 (Jul 6, 2010)

thealphacolt said:


> All this cra is doing is making Barett look weak. WWE seems to think that it doesn't matter how a person wins a title as long as they win but they fucking forget that making their talent legit is much more important. Now nobody thinks Barrett could win cleanly.



That's what makes Barrett a bad guy.


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

Please don't turn Randy Orton into superman.


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

nWo2010 said:


> So Randy Orton kicked out of Wasteland last night but Husky Harris took him out with a kick? Nice.


Unlike Barrett, Husky has been training with the 'Tung.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Silent Alarm said:


> Its a guaranteed Barrett win.


Do

not

Jinx

it!


----------



## Downboy (Oct 26, 2010)

ShaggyK said:


> sooo all you guys who are calling a HHH return dont know bout the injury? or just stupid?


You mean the injury that he has already come back from? Didn't he wrestle a house show a few weeks back?


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

nWo2010 said:


> So Randy Orton kicked out of Wasteland last night but Husky Harris took him out with a kick? Nice.


Husky put all of his weight into that kick.


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

Orton's retaining. Too obvious.


----------



## JerseyCloverleaf (Aug 15, 2010)

So... why doesn't Orton just go and get counted out? The match started, it's a standard match, why the hell wouldn't he take a DQ or countout and fight under fairer circumstances? 

Oh WWE... your requirement for suspension of disbelief never ceases to amaze me.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Barrett makes Orton that much more interesting.


----------



## nWo2010 (Feb 2, 2010)

Cue Cena just about to throw away his Ref shirt...


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

thealphacolt said:


> All this cra is doing is making Barett look weak. WWE seems to think that it doesn't matter how a person wins a title as long as they win but they fucking forget that making their talent legit is much more important. Now nobody thinks Barrett could win cleanly.


Not defending Barrett but could you please name a main event heel who won all of their matches cleanly???


----------



## navyblue4ever (Jun 30, 2006)

@ tehjerichofan y don't you give me a bj instead


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

Anyone else think Cena will sneak in through the crowd, then leave again. . .


----------



## CzechOutMyNikes (Nov 20, 2010)

I don't mind face Orton, but does he really need to be fucking slow? I mean come on, he was fast paced back in 2005-2006 as a heel and he still owned. You'd think being fast paced would be good for a face.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> Wade Barrett's about to become the next Sheamus and Jack Swagger!!!


And that's just sad.
Midcarding like a motherfucker.

You can't give every new young heel a super push and a title only to not know what to do with them once they lose.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Grabbing the rope is not kicking out.


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

Ditcka said:


> Do you not understand what a heel is?


Sometimes I wonder if they even understand the basic fundamentals of wrestling. 

Last time I checked the aim of the bad guy was to cheat at every opportunity he got to pissed the fans off. But that's when last I checked.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

PLEASE! LET BARRETT WIN!


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Mr. Lawls said:


> RANDDDDDDDDDYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY Orton :hmm:


Too many y's, too many y's. Ooooooooooh!


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Only 15 minutes left. Is their enough time for a miz cash in?


----------



## RKO920 (Feb 5, 2006)

Cena lolloolol


----------



## jfs1408 (Oct 6, 2010)

That was 3


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

FUCK OFF CENA!


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

John Cena!!!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Oh fuck the fuck off.
Miz...please.


----------



## Kronic (Jun 12, 2006)

i fucking knew it.....


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Ah Cena....well done old chap.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Good ol' Cena


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

CENAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

What... the... fuck....


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Aggravated Assault!


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

Obvious ending was obvious.


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

Cena. AA then punches. Hmmmmm. Now what?


----------



## nWo2010 (Feb 2, 2010)

ahahhaha the ref counted 3 hahhaha Barrett is technically champ


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

Save us Miz


----------



## emanc93 (Jul 3, 2010)

Miz will cash in now.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Pin him Randy! PIN HIM!


----------



## Nowonder (Nov 23, 2010)

wasteland


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

hahaha inb4barrettmarkskillthemselves


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

ARREST THAT MAN


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Surprise, surprise.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

woooooooooooooow


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

Exciting main event.

Oh wait I'm sure everyone predicted this ending....my ass.


----------



## chnwh (Jun 26, 2007)

You could hear the crowd


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

i think miz is cashing in now


----------



## timfly (Jan 3, 2010)

the ref put a 3!!!!!!!


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

COME ON MIZ!!!!!!!!


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Orton retains


----------



## The Great One- (Jun 17, 2006)

LMFAO @ the security guard limping at the end


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

This doesn't even make sense.


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

Cena just can't stay away!


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

so theres no DQ when the ref gets pulled out of the ring?


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Enter Miz...


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

wtf? where the hell the miz?! i see you cena


----------



## The Reject (Jun 12, 2007)

Get out of town! I NEVER would have seen that coming!


----------



## RKO920 (Feb 5, 2006)

To early to be over..


----------



## It's True (Nov 24, 2008)

fuck this bullshit


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

please Miz...


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

Now...cue the Miz!


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

Monu-fucking-mental pops.


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

please for fucks sake, miz cash in.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

right, Orton wins. PLEASE MIZ.


----------



## CzechOutMyNikes (Nov 20, 2010)

Holy shit, this exact scenario is what many people predicted for a Miz cash-in last night, and it works.


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

So neither Orton or Barrett have a clean win over each other?


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10 (Jul 17, 2009)

I'll admit, I don't mind that finish. In fact, I liked it.


----------



## Oscirus (Nov 20, 2007)

come on miz


----------



## USCena (Apr 5, 2005)

SUperMan came back to save the day!


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

cmon miz pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

God damnit


----------



## Akihiko (Dec 31, 2008)

BARRET LOSES AND THE IWC GOES WILD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

HE'S CASHING IN!


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Here comes the Miz!


----------



## SarcasmoBlaster (Nov 14, 2008)

MIz cash in here we go.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

I Came To Play!!!


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

"AWEEEEEESOME'!! SFNUEUIFLRGT56J,KILUIKKIUK


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

AWEEEEEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSOOOOOOOOOOOMMMMMMMMMMMMEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

MIZ!!!!!


----------



## Eyeball Nipple (Mar 29, 2010)

cue 8 awkward minutes of Randy posing as we all expect something else to happen....


----------



## Nowonder (Nov 23, 2010)

LOL CENA I KNEW IT!!!


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAWESOMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMME!


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

AWWWWWEEEEEESOME!!!!


----------



## jfs1408 (Oct 6, 2010)

MIZ IN THE HOUSE BITCHES


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

MIZ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

Miz! He's here!


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

Orton Retains! Miz cashes in and loses!


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

I CAME TO PLAY.


----------



## nWo2010 (Feb 2, 2010)

Whaaaaaa?


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

Orton can't block the Skull Crushing Finale with one leg.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

HERE WE GO!!!


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

YES !!!


----------



## Kronic (Jun 12, 2006)

cash in................


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

he is going to lose though i think


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

MIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIZ!!


----------



## timfly (Jan 3, 2010)

AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

YYYYYYYYYYYYYYYEEEEEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


As long as it isn't Barrett, I don't care!


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

YES BITCHES!! BETTER WIN MIZ!


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ddog121 (Jun 18, 2008)

MIZ CASHING THE FUCK IN


----------



## chnwh (Jun 26, 2007)

I don't know who I wanna win


----------



## raw-monster (Jul 29, 2007)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> Wade Barrett's about to become the next Sheamus and Jack Swagger!!!


At least those guys can say they were the WWE champion.


----------



## Morcombe (Jan 26, 2009)

go miz, go, go, go


----------



## PikachuMan (Oct 12, 2006)

PLEASE GOD


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## The Reject (Jun 12, 2007)

Awwwwwwwwwwweeeeeeeeeeeesomeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

GIVE HIM THE TITLE YOU FUCKERS


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

Senor Miz!


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

Miz is going to job out. :lmao


----------



## RKO920 (Feb 5, 2006)

YESSSS


----------



## why (May 6, 2003)

OH MY GOD


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

YES!!!! MIZ better win!!


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Why does he still have that dent up lunchbox??


----------



## rodgersv (Feb 14, 2008)

rko book it


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

I'll have a heart attack if Miz loses. COME ON MIZ!


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

MIZZZZZZZZZZ


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

lol if Miz loses this forum crashes for weeks


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10 (Jul 17, 2009)

Get it miz!!!!


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

AAAAAAAAWWWWWWWWWWEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSOOOOOOMMMMMMMMEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

MARK THE FUCK OUT

HE IS AWESSEEOMMMMEEEEEEEE


----------



## Deadeye15 (Jun 4, 2007)

Orton better not win.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

TOO MUCH TIME LEFT CASH IN CASH IN!


----------



## USCena (Apr 5, 2005)

I am going to LOL if Miz doesn't win this.....so bad haha


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

RKO to pin.


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

Anyone else have a feeling Miz might be the first to not win after cashing in?


----------



## Mst (Sep 25, 2010)

damn yeaaaaaaaaaaah


----------



## mrgagentleman (Jun 22, 2009)

C'MON MIZ!!


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

Don't f*k up Miz!!!!!!!!


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

If Orton wins, I don't know what to say.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

Miz won't win...


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

FUCKING LET MIZ WIN! I HATE HIM BUT COME THE FUCK ON!!!


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

He's going to fucking lose. God damn it.


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

Daniel Bryan to interfere!


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Taking too much time. Barrett to screw the Miz?


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

miz is losing. bets?


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

Where did all these Miz marks come out from? Can you guys really imagine this guy going 20 minutes at a main event. What a joke!!


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Pyro and Michael Cole will orgasm at the same time if Miz wins.


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

If Miz wins, I won't be going to TLC.


----------



## Grubbs89 (Apr 18, 2008)

come on miz dont fuck it up now! there for the taking


----------



## why (May 6, 2003)

come the fuck on miz


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

Please god Miz, I won't sleep tonight if Orton retains.


----------



## Anonymous (May 25, 2005)

No way Miz wins lol.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

inb4 orton retains again


----------



## Geeve (Dec 16, 2007)

Taking way too long he should of just chopped his knee out early, killed the crowd buzz with regular match.


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

i don't think the miz is going to win, and it is going to ruin his character, either a freak min by orton or a db run in


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

feeling orton will win


----------



## Akihiko (Dec 31, 2008)

Damn, Orton can sell an injury.


----------



## Shivaki (Feb 11, 2008)

If Orton wins, I can't wait to say "I told you so".


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

not the most opportune time Miz what are you doing?!


----------



## mrgagentleman (Jun 22, 2009)

If Orton wins, he'll win Cena's "Super" title.


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

YES. MIIIIIIZZZZZZZZZ

WIN THIS SHIT!


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

so why hasnt Miz been counted out?


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Looks like Miz will be the first to lose his MITB championship match.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Cole is gonna jizz if Miz wins.


----------



## El Pikkle (Apr 13, 2010)

Typical IWC, saying they saw this coming... they're all so dumb, but I'm fucking awesome.

/sharkboy


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

So a kick kills Orton's knee but getting it wrapped around the post does nothing. I love Double Double E.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

If he loses.........


----------



## rodgersv (Feb 14, 2008)

Has anybody ever cashed in on an opponent who was still standing when he cashed in?


----------



## indigofelixsimon (Jan 13, 2008)

wrestlemania? retire King


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

sharkboy22 said:


> Where did all these Miz marks come out from? Can you guys really imagine this guy going 20 minutes at a main event. What a joke!!


as compared to the last main event matches on ppv?


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

KING FUCKED UP! He won it at MITB!


----------



## TheBandisBack (Jan 17, 2010)

Good time for Miz to come out.

MIZ WON DAMN!


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Miz cashing in would have been awesome (no pun intended) but MitB cash-ins are supposed to be swerves! EVERYBODY on here saw it coming and it just took the pop right out of it.

Ultimate facepalm, creative. I mean really this could have been more thoroughly executed.


----------



## PikachuMan (Oct 12, 2006)

come on miz~!!!!


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

I'm shaking like a fucking leaf.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Miz is gonna lose..


----------



## Kronic (Jun 12, 2006)

AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

Come on DB


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Do it WWE, make the iwc cryyyyyyy. WE lose. We all lose.


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

YESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYES!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

kjhgkjkhfbjgkshiosduvsdhvd

MIZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

NEWWWWWWWWWW CHAAAAAAAAAAMMMMPPPPPPPPPPPP!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RKO920 (Feb 5, 2006)

This is the first time I ever rooted against Orton. MIZZ YESSSS


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

Really?

Ok, Really?

Reallllllly!!!!!!!!! AWWWWWWWESOME!


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

YESSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)




----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Miz wins!


----------



## why (May 6, 2003)

OH MY GOD YESSSS i am having a heart attack fuck yesss


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

MIZZZZ!!!!! OMG YES!!!


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

OH FUCK YES.


----------



## jfs1408 (Oct 6, 2010)

YEAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

YEEEEEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

Klebold said:


> Miz is going to job out. :lmao


So pleased to have been wrong.


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

MIZZZZZZZZZZ NEW WWE CHAMPION


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

He won. Holy shit.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

OH FUCK!


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

MIZZZZZ!!!!


----------



## J-Coke (Mar 17, 2009)

WE GOT A NEW CHAMPION!!!!!!!


----------



## emanc93 (Jul 3, 2010)

HOLY SHIT!


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

OMFG YES!!!


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

HOLY FUCK.!!?


----------



## nWo2010 (Feb 2, 2010)

What the fucking fuck.


----------



## ddog121 (Jun 18, 2008)

NEW CHAMP~!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

HOHLLLLLLYYYYYYYY CCCCCCCCCRRRRRRRRRRRAAAAAPPPPP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

So fucking proud of him.
Truly.


----------



## endofdays89 (Oct 9, 2010)

Mizzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

HE HAS DONE ITTTTTTTTTTTTT


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSHHHHHHH!!


----------



## rodgersv (Feb 14, 2008)

YESSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Are we all quite happy now?


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

THE MIZ!!!!


----------



## FloobaDoob (Jan 1, 2010)

MIZ!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TheOneBillyGunn (Sep 11, 2007)

holy fuck! AWWESOMEEEEEEEE


----------



## Mizamania (Jul 19, 2010)

OH MY GOD YESSSS


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

Miz FTF'nW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

YES!!!!!!!!!!!


MIZ THE NEW CHAMPION!!!

FUCKING YES! YES YESYEYEYEYSYYEYESSS !!!!

THANK YOU WWE!


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

FUCKING MIZ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

ALL DAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chnwh (Jun 26, 2007)

That kids face was gold


----------



## fiftyonepercent (Apr 13, 2010)

NICE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Morcombe (Jan 26, 2009)

holy shit!!!! XD
miz is champ!!!!


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

YES!!!! YES!!!!!

:lmao :lmao

At that little girl.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

HE CAME TO PLAY!!!


----------



## Anonymous (May 25, 2005)

Wow TNA it is WWE is over.


----------



## mrgagentleman (Jun 22, 2009)

Where is Evolution??

Get your bitch ass in here!!

HAHAHAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

BOOYAH BITCH


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

wow...

in a good way


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

awesome counter to the rko


----------



## Deadeye15 (Jun 4, 2007)

MIZ WINS!


----------



## El Pikkle (Apr 13, 2010)

:lmao


----------



## timfly (Jan 3, 2010)

OMG LOOK AT THAT GIRLS FACE 

GIF PLEASE


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

NEW CHAMPION!!!


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

HOLY SHIT!!

:lmao at that kid.


----------



## SIN_REKA (Jul 28, 2010)

Cole is jizzing all over the place now.


----------



## astrosfan (Jan 26, 2005)

BEST.KID.FACE.EVER!


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

The girl!!!!


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

Well, just saved myself the cost of a ticket to a PPV.


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

oh shit, the miz won it semi legit, better than anyone other MITB winner. holy shit, im in shock


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

OMG YES. I fucking LOLed at the girls reaction.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Oh dear, this place is gonna drenched in e-jizz.


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

MIZ WINS!!!!

Cole just jizzed in his pants along with the IWC.


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

LOLOL @ That face


I hope Cole gets in the ring to celebrate


----------



## The Great One- (Jun 17, 2006)

HOLY SHIT JESUSSSSSSSSSSSSS MIZ CHAMP DFSFSDF


----------



## BIFR (Apr 13, 2005)

NEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEW WWWE CHAMPION!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

HE DID IT, HE DID IT

MIZ IS F*CKIN AWESOME


----------



## dawgs101 (Feb 15, 2009)

Holy shit.

Amazing.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Someone PLEASE make gif of that girl. :lmao :lmao


----------



## It's True (Nov 24, 2008)

hell yeah, shouldve been barrett but still good


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

lol The Miz WWE Champion?
Absolutely horrible.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Epic face by that girl well done miz


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

The Miz The Miz The Miz The Miz The Miz


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Someone needs to make a gif of that cranky little girl.


----------



## pochepiller (Feb 21, 2005)

Passing of the torch from Cena to Miz!


----------



## USCena (Apr 5, 2005)

IWC just creamed their pants!!! ohhhh look at that little girl...pout haha


----------



## 193503 (Feb 14, 2010)

THANK YOU WWE BOOKING!!!


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

Yep it's official whatever prestige the WWE title had has now gone down the fucking toilet.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

HOLY SHIT!!!! LOL marking out like a bitch!


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Damn Vince is sending the kids home sad. Cena's gone and Orton loses the belt.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

OMGgggggggggggggggg HOLY SHIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PikachuMan (Oct 12, 2006)

this is so good!!!


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

LMFAO @ THAT LITTLE GIRL!!!!!

THE MIZ >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

YESSSSSSSSSS


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

I would've preferred Barrett but I'll take Miz over anyone else right now on the Raw roster as WWE Champion... so fuck yeah!


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Show more kid's faces! :lmao


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

LMAO at that girls face :lmao


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

Pyro's cawk is going to have indian rug burn


----------



## pjc33 (Sep 6, 2009)

The Miz? Fuck off WWE.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

wow. just wow.

honestly speechless


----------



## RawIsWiz28 (Nov 10, 2009)

Change the belt


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Ok, forum. We win. We actually win. Oh that little girl is PISSED


----------



## RKO920 (Feb 5, 2006)

That girl looked like the devil.THE FUCKING MIZZZZZZ!!!!! ERA OF AWESOMENESS


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

The Miz is the WWE champion, the Jizz is the Ryan's Underwear champion.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

LOL at the angry girl right after The Miz won!


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Where's Pyro to enjoy the greatness that is the MIZ!


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

*THE WIZ*


----------



## Mizamania (Jul 19, 2010)

MIZ IS THE MAN


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

I LOVE YOU!


----------



## The XL (Aug 7, 2006)

Oh shit Miz.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

I was wrong earlier, it's the Miz who's gonna be the next Sheamus and Jack Swagger!!!


----------



## nWo2010 (Feb 2, 2010)

do they boys still make him dress in the hallway?


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

YYYYYYYYYYYYYYYEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mdking1010 (Jul 19, 2010)

yay !!


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

He did it!!!!!!!!


----------



## El Pikkle (Apr 13, 2010)

That little girl's face literally made me cry.

Somebody .gif that, pleeease.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

timfly said:


> OMG LOOK AT THAT GIRLS FACE
> 
> GIF PLEASE


As soon as it's on YouTube, done.


----------



## fiftyonepercent (Apr 13, 2010)

whats with the sad kids???? LOLOLOLOL


----------



## Akihiko (Dec 31, 2008)

Wade didn't win, so I am happy.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Rooster Head is WWE Champ.


----------



## Shivaki (Feb 11, 2008)

What. The. Hell? Did Miz just win? Holy crap!

WWE did a good job at pulling the wool with the Barrett vs. Orton matchup though.

Wow. The last two days of WWE has been interesting to say the least.


----------



## ddog121 (Jun 18, 2008)

LMAO anyone see the pissed off little girl


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCCCCCKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK YES!





*FUCK THE HATERS*
*
THE MIZ IS THE NEW WWE CHAMPION! I AM MARKING THE FUCK OUT!*


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

Michael Cole is jizzing all over the place right now.


----------



## Bob Lincoln (Aug 27, 2007)

Fuck yes.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

You are fucking kidding me.


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

ERA OF AWESOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOME! Fuck the haters.


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

IWC has gone mental.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

THE ERA OF AWESOMENESS


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

Miz is the new WWE Champion. He has risen to the top and I can't believe it!


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

and the IWC is orgasming all over the place haha


----------



## BallinGid (Apr 19, 2010)

miz baby MIZ FUCKIN MIZ YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 25, 2009)

OMFG. I'm crying!! THEEEEEEE MIZZZZZZZ


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

Lol...The Miz won...how long will this last forum about to crash.


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

Liniert said:


> LMAO at that girls face :lmao


i need a gif of that! lawlz


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

SIN_REKA said:


> Cole is jizzing all over the place now.


Told ya.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

He got some fucking pop for winning too!


----------



## Stockton (Mar 13, 2009)

AWESOME!!!!


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)




----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

What we learned from tonight:

Vince reads WF


----------



## J-Coke (Mar 17, 2009)

FUUUUUUUUUUUU----

Why do everyone see him as a main eventer?


----------



## GreenBax (Nov 15, 2009)

The IWC just spewed enough semen to drown the east coast.


----------



## Mizamania (Jul 19, 2010)

this is the best raw ever


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

Randy going to get it back


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

BEST RAW OF THE YEAR!

Oh my god!


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

So when do we get to see The Miz actually wrestle?

Fucking pathetic champion we have now.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

MIZ IS AWESOME! CLAP CLAP CLAPCLAPCLAP!


----------



## thealphacolt (Aug 7, 2010)

Congratulations Miz! Don't think he will hold it long though.


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

Jordo said:


> Epic face by that girl


It was.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Akihiko said:


> Wade didn't win, so I am happy.


This.

I'm actually a Miz fan again so I don't care.

My hatred for Barrett brought me back to the Miz.

I've been waiting for an Orton/Miz feud for a long time.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Two epic Raw's in a row.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

I am very happy for the Miz


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

Well, I'm glad I watched this live. I guess it works out alright that we didn't get anything like this at Survivor Series.


----------



## CzechOutMyNikes (Nov 20, 2010)

GHFGHFHGHFTYRHFNBVNVBNBVNVBNDFGHYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

I guess match quality in the main event wasn't suffering enough...

At least that toy belt is around a fitting waist now.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

He'll be ''stale'' in a few weeks 8*D.


----------



## BK Festivus (Sep 10, 2007)

Punk is coming back!!!


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

Now I want Orton too go back too the Orton that just went psychotic on everyone.


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

I love it!!!! Everybody who said he was gonna be the first to lose it! Everybody who said he would never win it! He just said EAT YOUR WORDS WITH VINEGAR!!!!!!!!


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

The first girl looked demonic! 
They are seriously pissed!

THIS IS THE MOST AWESOME ENDING!!!
That's what I'm talking about!!!!

And Punk is coming back next week!!!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

the forums is crashing :lmao


----------



## JerseyCloverleaf (Aug 15, 2010)

This is the worst night in the history of the WWE Championship. Without a doubt, the worst in-ring wrestler to ever hold the title, and that includes Vince McMahon and Jeff Hardy. A great night for entertainment fans, horrible night for _wrestling_ fans.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Lame.


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

oh my, the miz is really trying really hard not to cry


----------



## pochepiller (Feb 21, 2005)

"Coming back next week, this show is awesome!" -Punk


----------



## Teh_TaKeR (Jul 2, 2009)

The facial expression of that little girl = Priceless. Someone will have that gif tomorrow


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

I guess we enter the era of awesome. Cole just bust a nut all over the announce table.


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

Miz > LeBron


----------



## chazparks (Jan 10, 2010)

Everyone was emotionless. Just too funny.


----------



## Geeve (Dec 16, 2007)

Hope it's HHH behind all this, again feels like they are pushing new directions, but why did it feel like the PPV was a setup and not a climax.


----------



## Akihiko (Dec 31, 2008)

It looks like a Heel turn for Randy(Hopefully).


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Miz is looks like he is gonna cry. Yeah titles are fake hogan bit these guys spend their careers bleeding and injuring themselves to get to the top and hold onto the world title


----------



## Ashleigh Rose (Aug 14, 2009)

*LMFAO* at Miz not even getting the real belt.


----------



## youngb11 (Feb 15, 2009)

AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I'm not necessarily a fan of Miz but from where he came from and how badly he wanted to be there, I'm genuinely happy for him.


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

sharkboy22 said:


> So when do we get to see The Miz actually wrestle?
> 
> Fucking pathetic champion we have now.


This. Stomp fest for maybe two matches ending in D.Q. and somebody else will get the belt. Not that the alternative was any better.


----------



## thealphacolt (Aug 7, 2010)

Unfortunately fr Miz he won't hold it long


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

LMAO!!!! The site just crashed for like a second.


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

I'm just glad we got something exciting.


----------



## planetarydeadlock (Aug 3, 2010)

HELL YEAH.

WWE made up for last night tonight. Fair play making SS the tune up if you're going to have a RAW like that. Fuck yeah. Thought Orton had Miz then when he started to turn it round, but I'm glad we have a new champion.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Forum is crashing!!!
This is too awesome!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pjpst6 (Jul 6, 2010)

Best Raw in a long time. Great way to lead into King of the Ring.


----------



## Teh_TaKeR (Jul 2, 2009)

The forum is too packed to even check shit lmao. WF is goin nuts


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

wow at the miz trying really hard not to cry


----------



## RVD 1010 (Feb 9, 2004)

Right time to waste Miz's title reign I suppose. Unfortunately we'll have to suffer through Cole for 3-8 weeks talking about it.


----------



## barnesk9 (Oct 12, 2007)

The Miz winning crashed the site, that's fucking awesome


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

New character direction for Randy plz. Psychopath anyone?


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

OMFG. I'm marking. I called it. WE called it. 

Wow. What a fuvking RAW. It's like wrestling's exciting again for the first time in years!!


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Ashleigh Rose said:


> *LMFAO* at Miz not even getting the real belt.


Erm, what?


----------



## BallinGid (Apr 19, 2010)

smh im sweating


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

DATABASE ERROR = MARKED THE FUCK OUT.


----------



## natetendo83 (Jan 26, 2009)

Akihiko said:


> It looks like a Heel turn for Randy(Hopefully).


How does that make any sense? Miz is a big heel, I don't see that happening.


----------



## DaGhost (Jan 25, 2010)

I CAME 6 Buckets

I thought for a moment he was going to lose to mega randy but thank god

This also proves that the money in the bank means you get a title


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

I can't fucking believe it. I predicted it would happen, everyone predicted it would happen. WHEN it happened, it's just one of those moments you can't describe. (PS: I got into trouble with my parents for accidentally jumping up and making an extremely loud noise, it's 4:10 in the morning over here)


----------



## King_Kool-Aid™ (Jul 3, 2007)

Its officially official. Miz is the HBK of his tag team.


----------



## [MDB] (Oct 9, 2006)

THE FUCKING MIZ WWE CHAMPION HOLY FUCK MARK OUT MARK OUT !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Miz is champ!?


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Wow, dude. 
Miz trying not to cry. That had me. 
This is just too awesome!!!!


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

The Sheikuation™ said:


> OMFG. I'm marking. I called it. WE called it.
> 
> Wow. What a fuvking RAW. It's like wrestling's exciting again for the first time in years!!


I didn't call it. I thought for sure Miz was going to wait too long and the contract was going to expire.


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

The Sheikuation™ said:


> OMFG. I'm marking. I called it. WE called it.
> 
> Wow. What a fuvking RAW. It's like wrestling's exciting again for the first time in years!!


Since when does the WWE represent ALL wrestling!,But anyway.....I agree with Raw being great again.


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

damn that was the biggest rush ive gotten from the WWE in a long time, and thats a great thing.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

WF website = marked out of functioning. I think this proves miz is a big deal.


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

I cant wait for the first Miz promo as the champ!


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Billy Kidman said:


> Two epic Raw's in a row.


They're on a roll now.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

There's like 1300 people on the forum atm!


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

The former Smackdown Host just became the new WWE Champion... congratulations kid you have come through a long way.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

I haven't seen so many ppl with that "Are you serious?" look ever in my life....Miz winning the belt sure is a head scratcher


----------



## Mattofla (Feb 16, 2008)

Site crashed!

Amazing Raw. Will go down as a turning point.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)




----------



## Deadeye15 (Jun 4, 2007)

bjnelson19705 said:


> They're on a roll now.


Let's hope it stays that way.


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

Hardest Ive marked out in my life. Congrats to The Miz. He deserved it.


----------



## GameFreac (Oct 19, 2009)

FUCK YES


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10 (Jul 17, 2009)




----------



## J-Coke (Mar 17, 2009)

Not to mention that all of Miz's credibility has gone down the drain, so who cares if he won? He'll lose it at the next PPV!


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

I feel really good for Miz. He has come an insanely long way. May we all achieve our dreams like that.


----------



## The Matt Reptar (Jun 13, 2006)

DaGhost said:


> I CAME 6 Buckets
> 
> I thought for a moment he was going to lose to mega randy but thank god
> 
> *This also proves that the money in the bank means you get a title*


The other 7 times it happened didn't prove anything? Interesting.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Not a Miz stan but I marked big time. They made it up for that horrid cena promo. 

I mark for Database error


----------



## youngb11 (Feb 15, 2009)

DanTheMan07 said:


> I cant wait for the first Miz promo as the champ!


This!!!!!


----------



## erikstans07 (Jun 20, 2007)

Great Raw. The only thing that would have made it better is if Bryan/DiBiase hadn't gotten cut short, cuz Cena's promo ran too long. Ah well, it was a great promo.

Miz was awesome. I expected it, but it was still great to see. Congrats to the Miz. He looked genuinely happy (duh, who wouldn't be happy to win the WWE championship?) and looked to be crying tears of joy. Dude's just like you and me.


----------



## marth555 (Jan 15, 2010)

great raw I marked out big time when barret hit wasteland and when miz won the title


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

i saw no bored faces...just displeased


----------



## Chip (Aug 15, 2010)

Im so fucking glad I proved the people right who said "Even though you say you hated SS you will still watch RAW tomorrow"

They were right, and I'm glad they were


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Deadeye15 said:


> Let's hope it stays that way.


Well King of the Ring is coming up, they can't screw that up...can they? oh wait...king of the ring 1995 :no:


----------



## stevefox1200 (Jul 7, 2009)

THE SITE WAS CRASHED

I know Randy will kill him but

AWESOME


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

That cash-in victory went down exactly as I thought it would. NO ONE in the crowd is accepting it as legitimate.

Poor Miz. :lmao


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

lol @ the little girl

and that was just the first reaction shot


----------



## Ashleigh Rose (Aug 14, 2009)

Mr MJ™ said:


> Erm, what?


It's a fucking WWE Shop replica belt.

Even when Orton handed it to the ref before the match I noticed this. It's stiff and doesn't have the proper diamonds.

Seriously, re-watch it.


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

Excellent Raw. Two weeks in a row now.


----------



## Rickey (Apr 27, 2008)

Anyone here Riley "You've been working your whole fucking life!" or something like that.

King kinda ruined it by saying "awesome" over and over again before Miz came out.

edit: the reaction of the girl from the crowd was hilarious.


----------



## youngb11 (Feb 15, 2009)

Kid Kamikaze10 said:


>


I literally said "haters ganna hate" when I saw that for the first time lol


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Why.....Why Miz? This is as bad as people saying Otunga is the best thing to come out of Nexus.


----------



## stevefox1200 (Jul 7, 2009)

I have to find those reaction shots and save them like I did when Punk retired Jeff


----------



## TN Punk (Nov 10, 2009)

I am MAD AS FUCK that I did not attend tonight's RAW. It was AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWESOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOME!


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Ashleigh Rose said:


> It's a fucking WWE Shop replica belt.
> 
> Even when Orton handed it to the ref before the match I noticed this. It's stiff and doesn't have the proper diamonds.
> 
> Seriously, re-watch it.


Looked real to me.


----------



## endofdays89 (Oct 9, 2010)

this raw reminded me why i watch wrestling.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

King_Kool-Aid™ said:


> Its officially official. Miz is the HBK of his tag team.


Indeed.


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

EvoLution™ said:


> That cash-in victory went down exactly as I thought it would. NO ONE in the crowd is accepting it as legitimate.
> 
> Poor Miz. :lmao


He will get over.


----------



## RKO920 (Feb 5, 2006)

Seeing the Miz show that emotion makes you realize how much winning the title means to the superstars.


----------



## OML (Feb 14, 2009)

THE MIZ IS FUCKING WWE CHAMPION!!!!!


----------



## astrosfan (Jan 26, 2005)

Kid Kamikaze10 said:


>


I will be laughing for days


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Happy for the Miz now that he's getting his big push.

But I would have marked more if I didn't already know he was going to cash in TONIGHT. The shock value just makes MitB that much better. Props to Orton for getting him over.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Kid Kamikaze10 said:


>


That chick is going to pop up on Nancy Grace for shooting up her school.
Watch.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

1,015 views in this section... jeesus christ, it's not always like this on Monday nights is it?


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

this raw shit all over Old school raw


----------



## [MDB] (Oct 9, 2006)

That girls facial expression made me laugh on the floor for real ! THE MIZ IS THE NEW WWE CHAMPION MOTHER FUCKER ! So pumped about this. Finally a great RAW ending ! Anxiety attacks rule ! Awesome ones


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

Great build from Survivor Series. They actually focused on the wrestling and building towards the future. Good for the Miz, but I have a feeling in a couple of months, people will be calling him "stale" haha. But, enjoy it IWC.

Now WWE, give me the Orton that punted the crap out of Vince and make out with Stephanie in 2009. And build the Miz championship run right.


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

erikstans07 said:


> Great Raw. The only thing that would have made it better is if Bryan/DiBiase hadn't gotten cut short, cuz Cena's promo ran too long. Ah well, it was a great promo.
> 
> Miz was awesome. I expected it, but it was still great to see. Congrats to the Miz. He looked genuinely happy (duh, who wouldn't be happy to win the WWE championship?) and looked to be crying tears of joy. Dude's just like you and me.


I thought the divas match should've been cut.
There was'nt any reason to have Natalya/Alicia since we already saw the champion earlier in the night


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Fantastic, Miz. He's in the same company as Jack Swagger and Sheamus!!!

And Edge was champion 9 times!!!

All, legendary names in WWE lore!


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Miz doesn't get over in the ring anyways. Why change that now.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Lol at the forum crashing. I guess it was too much awesome for the forum to handle. Congrats to Miz and his fans, a long time coming for you guys, I guess.


----------



## barnesk9 (Oct 12, 2007)

Who's the guy that said title changes don't happen on TV earlier today, Guess you were wrong


----------



## jfs1408 (Oct 6, 2010)

Ashleigh Rose said:


> It's a fucking WWE Shop replica belt.
> 
> Even when Orton handed it to the ref before the match I noticed this. It's stiff and doesn't have the proper diamonds.
> 
> Seriously, re-watch it.


I did notice that the way Miz was lifting it, it appeared like it didn't hold as much weight as a normal one


----------



## gilgamesh (Nov 27, 2009)

LOL, it seems like everyone saw the angry little girl, but did anyone see the fat kid in the back, just as Miz pinned Orton (in view), screaming and jumping in anger? He was jumping all over the place when Barrett was about to pin Orton, but he basically went over the roof as soon as Miz put the pin over Orton. Someone please make a GIF out of that reaction, please.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Amber B said:


> That chick is going to pop up on Nancy Grace for shooting up her school.
> Watch.


:lmao


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

EvoLution™ said:


> That cash-in victory went down exactly as I thought it would. * NO ONE in the crowd is accepting it as legitimate.*Poor Miz. :lmao


The definition of a true hater....


----------



## "The Tauntician" (Oct 10, 2006)

I called it the second he had that "anxiety attack" though I did think he'd be taking it from a newly-crowned Barret given that Cena "karma's a bitch" comment.

And one item gets crossed off my list.


----------



## Grubbs89 (Apr 18, 2008)

best raw for about 5 years epic stuff


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

FUCK. 

YES.

AWESOME!!!!


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Congrats to The Miz!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## barnesk9 (Oct 12, 2007)

EBboy™ said:


> 1,015 views in this section... jeesus christ, it's not always like this on Monday nights is it?


Hell no it isn't but this is just too awesome


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

EBboy™ said:


> 1,015 views in this section... jeesus christ, it's not always like this on Monday nights is it?


Miz > most champions....to the iwc


----------



## Game Fiend (Sep 17, 2010)

THE MIZ CRASHED THIS WEBSITE HOW MANY SUPERSTARS CAN DO THAT.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

no one can say the miz hasn't earned this


----------



## K-Fabe (Nov 19, 2008)

I got for free what I paid for yesterday. Probably the reason why PPV sales are poor, people pay and don't get the bang for their buck, watch better TV shows and then don't bother paying out the next time.


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

Mr MJ™ said:


> Looked real to me.


Me too.



And even the "REAL" belt doesn't have real diamonds. Do you realize how expensive that would be?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I can't believe Miz just won the world title. I can't wait for next week RAW. It's gonna be AWESOME!


----------



## mrgagentleman (Jun 22, 2009)

TheGreatOne2735 said:


> The definition of a true hater....


For real.

Dude's a heel. A cowardly one at that.

The hell are they supposed to do?


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Miz got a reaction equal to Dibiase for that cash in. Most people looked indifferent and wondering when he will lose the belt. They built him up terribly after MITB and now he is a shitty champion. WWE now has an average champion with a man servant.


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

Agmaster said:


> Miz > most champions....to the iwc


So that explains it.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

perro said:


> no one can say the miz hasn't earned this


Exactly.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

WOOO!!!! The promos that Miz will do as world champion are going to be awesome!!!! I can't wait!!!


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

Really good Raw. Best in a long time. Hopefully the start of better things.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Game Fiend said:


> THE MIZ CRASHED THIS WEBSITE HOW MANY SUPERSTARS CAN DO THAT.


Well Cena crashed it earlier tonight, Henry is capable of crashing it and then there's Gary Oak, not a WWE superstar but you can't ignore his girth.


----------



## Rickey (Apr 27, 2008)

Not really a Miz fan at all(especially in ring wise) but I like when wrestler's are actually HAPPY that they've won the title, how excited can someone like Orton/HHH/Cena/Edge, etc be when they've won the title multiple times already? Dude was on the verge of tears, and I don't blame him.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

"The Tauntician" said:


> I called it the second he had that "anxiety attack" though I did think he'd be taking it from a newly-crowned Barret given that Cena "karma's a bitch" comment.
> 
> And one item gets crossed off my list.


We called it when the rematch was made and it was SPECIFIED that the ref was neutral. To me they could have grabbed a mic and announced it over the system at that point. That's how predictable it was.


----------



## Suck It (Nov 4, 2007)

Well can't say I'm happy about The Miz winning but it's something different so I'll see how it goes, would have preferred Wade winning.


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

I just hope Miz is ready for this.


----------



## Frozen Inferno (Aug 3, 2010)

Kid Kamikaze10 said:


>


Epic.

The Miz has done something that Lebron never could, bring a title back to Cleveland.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

perro said:


> no one can say the miz hasn't earned this


I can.

He'll be one of the worst champions in WWE history.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Just when I was starting to watch WWE again, this happens. 

Oh well, back to Monday Night Football I guess.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Why are people saying this was the best RAW in a long time? Last weeks was the best RAW in a long time? So really, this is the best RAW since last week..........


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

HoMiCiDaL26 said:


> He will get over.


Well I'm sure his overness will re-freshen itself now that Miz has a new prop for the fans to boo, but I doubt it will last long. Fans eventually stopped caring that he even had the briefcase, and they kinda just shrugged off him winning the belt tonight.

I almost feel sorry for the guy.


----------



## rcc (Dec 16, 2009)

Those fuckwits at WWE took down my stream the moment Miz jumped in the ring. 

Could someone tell me how it all went down? I'm guessing Miz attacked the knee then skull crushing finale?


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

> Congrats to my bro @mikethemiz. WOO WOO WOO!


From.. guess who.


----------



## PushShelton (Dec 17, 2009)

FUCK YEAH!


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

This is the first time I've managed to access the forum in about 20 minutes, so that says it all right there.

Congrats to Miz. Love him or hate him, the man has completely busted his ass to reach this point, and it showed in the very real emotion he displayed after he won.

He was right: he told us so.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

WCWnWo4Life said:


> We called it when the rematch was made and it was SPECIFIED that the ref was neutral. To me they could have grabbed a mic and announced it over the system at that point. That's how predictable it was.


makes it no less awesome. Your tears are so tasty. I am dancing in my seat. And typing all this to a slick beat


----------



## Dark_Raiden (Feb 14, 2009)

Damn, sorry Piper, Perfect, Dibiase, etc. You couldn't get a title but Miz does. Must be shameful. THis almost invalidates Piper's promo imo. David Arquette/The Guy from Real WOrld who got bulliecd/The Miz just won the WWE title. I almost rather Barret win, hell Sheamus would be better. 





































Above is my progression of emotions after Miz won.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Terrible idea to give the Miz the belt. Seriously,Cena is goign to be out for a while and he's the champion?Bad call. They really need to start making The money in teh bank winner LOSE ffs. Its also annoying that Orton hardly held the belt at all and he lost it jsut to"swerve" people. Most lame ending EVER


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Also How the Miz won was Great

Reversing the RKO into his own finisher was beautiful!


----------



## Schrute_Farms (Nov 27, 2009)

That was so awsome! what a an amazing ending. Even had Miz lost Id still say the same thing because there was so much energy in the building it had an old school feel to it. Just all around awsome.

That short Miz vs Orton match was amazing and I was on the edge of my seat. That's the type of shocking tv we need more of! and the awsome crowd helped. One hell of a Raw!


----------



## stevefox1200 (Jul 7, 2009)

Beelzebubs said:


> Well Cena crashed it earlier tonight, Henry is capable of crashing it and then there's Gary Oak, not a WWE superstar but you can't ignore his girth.


Yeah 

I starting to think that Johnny Ace could crash this thing


----------



## youngb11 (Feb 15, 2009)

Rickey said:


> Not really a Miz fan at all(especially in ring wise) but I like when wrestler's are actually HAPPY that they've won the title, how excited can someone like Orton/HHH/Cena/Edge, etc be when they've won the title multiple times already? Dude was on the verge of tears, and I don't blame him.


Hell I was on the verge of tears.


----------



## barnesk9 (Oct 12, 2007)

You should have known it was going to happen when Orton said that Barrett wouldn't leave the building as champion, he never said he wouldn't lose the match, I was expecting Miz to cash it in on Barrett, but who cares how it happened, the Miz won!!!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Rickey said:


> Not really a Miz fan at all(especially in ring wise) but I like when wrestler's are actually HAPPY that they've won the title, how excited can someone like Orton/HHH/Cena/Edge, etc be when they've won the title multiple times already? Dude was on the verge of tears, and I don't blame him.


He was crying when he won the briefcase.
He's a true mark for wrestling and it's kinda refreshing to see that.


----------



## DaGhost (Jan 25, 2010)

EvoLution™ said:


> Well I'm sure his overness will re-freshen itself now that Miz has a new prop for the fans to boo, but I doubt it will last long. Fans eventually stopped caring that he even had the briefcase, and they kinda just shrugged off him winning the belt tonight.
> 
> I almost feel sorry for the guy.


I remember similar shit being said about a certain ginger who now gets monstrous massive heat


To mizz haters, eat a dick, They are gonna build him, trust and believe. Next ppv is a dq victory followed by some serious build.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Kid Kamikaze10 said:


>


LOL. U mad?


----------



## Kamaria (Jun 10, 2009)

Silence doesn't mean he's not over, it means they're shocked he cashed in.


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

Anyone whose able to re-watch it, go back and look at the Miz fans in the crowd just as the ref hands Miz the title, they went nuts!!! :lmao You can't miss them.


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

perro said:


> no one can say the miz hasn't earned this


Oh yes he earned this alright. He spent the last 6 years of his career touring the indies making $20 bucks a night, he dedicated his entire life to perfecting his crap. Oh yeah Miz worked really hard.

I mean after all it's not like he tried (which I must admit he did successfully) to shortcut his way to stardom by going on a MTV show, coming to the WWE not even bothering to improve his lack of in ring skills at all. Yeah Miz deserved all this.

Are you guys seriously wrestling fans here? The last guy I want as champ is a guy who's only good for 3 seconds and that 3 seconds is when he screams "AWESOME!!!" The guy has to be somewhat entertaining in the ring, which The Miz isn't.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Stinger Fan said:


> Terrible idea to give the Miz the belt. Seriously,Cena is goign to be out for a while and he's the champion?Bad call. They really need to start making The money in teh bank winner LOSE ffs. Its also annoying that Orton hardly held the belt at all and he lost it jsut to"swerve" people. Most lame ending EVER


More like this....he is the wwe's new face. I believe this was his coronation.


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

rcc said:


> Those fuckwits at WWE took down my stream the moment Miz jumped in the ring.
> 
> Could someone tell me how it all went down? I'm guessing Miz attacked the knee then skull crushing finale?


Miz attacked his knee for a minute or two, Orton fought back, then scoop slammed Miz, went for the RKO, countered to the SCF.


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

EvoLution™ said:


> Well I'm sure his overness will re-freshen itself now that Miz has a new prop for the fans to boo, but I doubt it will last long. Fans eventually stopped caring that he even had the briefcase, and they kinda just shrugged off him winning the belt tonight.
> 
> I almost feel sorry for the guy.


It's not going to be easy for him he's going to have to prove himself as a legitimate title holder and I'm sure the WWE has faith in him for them to choose him over Wade Barrett and beat the company's top face at the moment.

I don't doubt his ability to get over, but as a fan of the wrestling aspect of WWE, I doubt he's going to put on great matches. We don't get great matches from RAW's main event nowadays anyway.


----------



## SabresBuffalo (Jul 17, 2010)

An Awesome champ!


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

sharkboy22 said:


> Oh yes he earned this alright. He spent the last 6 years of his career touring the indies making $20 bucks a night, he dedicated his entire life to perfecting his crap. Oh yeah Miz worked really hard.
> 
> I mean after all it's not like he tried (which I must admit he did successfully) to shortcut his way to stardom by going on a MTV show, coming to the WWE not even bothering to improve his lack of in ring skills at all. Yeah Miz deserved all this.
> 
> Are you guys seriously wrestling fans here? The last guy I want as champ is a guy who's only good for 3 seconds and that 3 seconds is when he screams "AWESOME!!!" The guy has to be somewhat entertaining in the ring, which The Miz isn't.


I've noticed something during your time on WF........

You shit on fucking everything. fpalm


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

perro said:


> no one can say the miz hasn't earned this


I can and with great confidence. Was it his great feud with MVP or being carried by Danielson? Maybe it was saying really and awesome a lot or being the captain of Team Raw but not being in most of the match and eliminating no one. This will be no different than his US Title runs except he will probably have to defend this belt. Miz will be a boring champion with mediocre matches so basically Sheamus except worse.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

DaGhost said:


> I remember similar shit being said about a certain ginger who now gets monstrous massive heat
> 
> 
> To mizz haters, eat a dick, They are gonna build him, trust and believe. Next ppv is a dq victory followed by some serious build.


The next ppv is TLC  I doubt they'll have their main event as a standard match. Miz will also have Nexus on his ass with only Cole and ARi to defend him!


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

Kamaria said:


> Silence doesn't mean he's not over, it means they're shocked he cashed in.


bingo


----------



## Smoogle (Dec 20, 2008)

Orton look like a super heel while Miz look like a face i don't know but that look weird as shit to me


----------



## Shady_Jake (Feb 28, 2010)

HELL YEAH BABY!!!! Group hug?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

EvoLution™;9070746 said:


> That cash-in victory went down exactly as I thought it would. NO ONE in the crowd is accepting it as legitimate.
> 
> Poor Miz. :lmao


Yeah, poor Miz. I'll bet it's killing him to know that he's WWE Champion. 

It's more legitimate than Swagger's cash in by a mile. At least Orton was in somewhat of a fighting state.

And LOL at all the people who thought he was going to cash in and lose. Including you, what do you mean it went down like you thought? No it didn't, you've picked him to lose for months.


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

It will be nice to have a heel champ who can cut a really good promo. haters can say what they want, but the miz is over and entertaining, which is what prowrestling is all about.


----------



## youngb11 (Feb 15, 2009)

It was inevitable; he was on the cover of WWE magazine, on SVR 2011, leader of team Raw, etc...


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

am in for group hug


----------



## JeffHardyFanatic88 (Jun 18, 2009)

chnwh said:


> That kids face was gold


oh my god I know I laughed so hard, that is going to be screenied so much lol


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

So Cena leaves and Miz becomes new face of WWE

Metaphor anyone?


----------



## Azuran (Feb 17, 2009)

Good Raw, shit ending.

Nothing more needs to be said.

RIP WWE Championship.


----------



## gilgamesh (Nov 27, 2009)

Kazz said:


> Anyone whose able to re-watch it, go back and look at the Miz fans in the crowd just as the ref hands Miz the title, they went nuts!!! :lmao You can't miss them.


If you're talking about the fat kid in the back who's jumping and screaming, he's actually an Orton fan who was screaming and writhing in anger. He was doing the same thing, albeit not as nuts, when Barrett was about to pin Orton. Hilarious stuff.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

I mean, okay if Miz is gonna have some fresh feuds in the main event, but Miz/Orton does not scream entertaining match to me. They're two guys who have always relied on having someone more exciting than them in the ring.


----------



## Ashleigh Rose (Aug 14, 2009)

Mr MJ™ said:


> Looked real to me.


Again, re-watch it.



jfs1408 said:


> I did notice that the way Miz was lifting it, it appeared like it didn't hold as much weight as a normal one


Yup. It was also thinner than the real thing and was so stiff it would barely fold.



OnToTheNextOne said:


> Me too.
> 
> And even the "REAL" belt doesn't have real diamonds. Do you realize how expensive that would be?


Well whatever, I don't know shit about diamonds. Either way it just looked like the replica belt to me.

Not like it matters anyway. Miz will have the "real thing" at some stage anyway. I'm just confused why they didn't use it tonight. (Oh yeah, it's because he's a tubby talentless fuck who doesn't deserve it. )

/bitter


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

Dear WWE, all the misgivings surrounding Survivor Series are forgiven. Goodnight.


----------



## youngb11 (Feb 15, 2009)

Beelzebubs said:


> The next ppv is TLC  I doubt they'll have their main event as a standard match. Miz will also have Nexus on his ass with only Cole and ARi to defend him!


Cole and Miz to take out Nexus and the rest of the WWE for that matter.


----------



## Eyeball Nipple (Mar 29, 2010)

"Worst Champ Ever" bandwagon will be departing in 45 minutes.


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

gilgamesh said:


> If you're talking about the fat kid in the back who's jumping and screaming, he's actually an Orton fan who was screaming and writhing in anger. He was doing the same thing, albeit not as nuts, when Barrett was about to pin Orton. Hilarious stuff.


No the fans were wearing the 'I am Awesome' shirts. They're just by the steps.


----------



## J-Coke (Mar 17, 2009)

I'll admit that The Miz will get massive heat in his first few weeks as champ, but it will get annoying after a month or so.


----------



## rcc (Dec 16, 2009)

DanTheMan07 said:


> Miz attacked his knee for a minute or two, Orton fought back, then scoop slammed Miz, went for the RKO, countered to the SCF.


Ah, thanks. Sounds like a cool finish.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

BM_Chicago said:


> So Cena leaves and Miz becomes new face of WWE
> 
> Metaphor anyone?


Precisely. The latest Orton of era was kind of lackluster in my opinion. Though I am bias. This does feel much more like a changing of the guard. Cena will return at WM, but still...leave us only hope miz has the belt by then.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

sharkboy22 said:


> Oh yes he earned this alright. He spent the last 6 years of his career touring the indies making $20 bucks a night, he dedicated his entire life to perfecting his crap. Oh yeah Miz worked really hard.
> 
> I mean after all it's not like he tried (which I must admit he did successfully) to shortcut his way to stardom by going on a MTV show, coming to the WWE not even bothering to improve his lack of in ring skills at all. Yeah Miz deserved all this.
> 
> Are you guys seriously wrestling fans here? The last guy I want as champ is a guy who's only good for 3 seconds and that 3 seconds is when he screams "AWESOME!!!" The guy has to be somewhat entertaining in the ring, which The Miz isn't.


lol really ?

he has been the best promo worker in the company for a long fucking time 

and has improved in the ring to the point were he can put on a good match

he has taken shit form fans like you and guys int he back, who think that cause he was on reality tv that he dosent deserve to be there

well guess what he proved u dead fucking wrong

he went form a joke to the a certified heat magnet, to the point that when raw was bad he would always be called "the sole redeeming element"


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

Smoogle said:


> Orton look like a super heel while Miz look like a face i don't know but that look weird as shit to me


He was fucking pissed that he lost the title and his knee was hurting. Though, Orton did look heelish at the end.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

:lmao and the hate for Miz will be louder now


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

And yeah, fuck John Morrison.


----------



## Oscirus (Nov 20, 2007)

How does anybody who watched tonights raw think that Cena is gone for any time?Obvo the AA to Barrett hints at a further feud.
Also I screamed like a bitch when I heard the theme and when the miz won. That was fucking epic


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

HuskyHarris said:


> Dear WWE, all the misgivings surrounding Survivor Series are forgiven. Goodnight.


THIS. It completely makes up for the shit ending we got last night.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

Eyeball Nipple said:


> "Worst Champ Ever" bandwagon will be departing in 45 minutes.


Ill join in a month if it passes by Chicago


----------



## youngb11 (Feb 15, 2009)

I doubt Cena is leaving. Orton/Miz and Cena/Barret will run until around Rumble/EC until Barret/Taker and possible Miz/Cena starts.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

DaGhost said:


> I remember similar shit being said about a certain ginger who now gets monstrous massive heat
> 
> 
> To mizz haters, eat a dick, They are gonna build him, trust and believe. Next ppv is a dq victory followed by some serious build.


I you think Sheamus gets "massive heat", I need to introduce you to someone by the name of Jake the Snake Roberts.


----------



## wrestlingfan4ever (Feb 12, 2007)

The bitching pretty much proves that no one will ever be satisfied. That and if any tool bag on here was part of creative, WWE would have went the way of WCW probably around the time WCW did.


----------



## MrWeymes (Jun 4, 2009)

Kid Kamikaze10 said:


>


I'm not a huge Miz mark, but I'll admit to marking when he won, because I just never seen it happening. I thought for sure that he would be the first guy to attempt to cash in and fail. 

This little girl was the cherry on top for me. She looked so ridiculously pissed. I laughed out loud when her face appeared on the big screen. 

Overall, I'm happy with the change, mainly because it's something new. Orton hasn't done much as champion. He has RKO'd and begun to smile a bit, but he hasn't had me enamored. I'm looking forward to Miz's first promo as champion.


----------



## Mizamania (Jul 19, 2010)

cant wait to hear cole next Monday


----------



## Azuran (Feb 17, 2009)

Amber B said:


> And yeah, fuck John Morrison.


Future King of the Ring bitches.

Miz vs. Morrison, WM27! With Morrison going over of course and ending the dreadful Miz reign. I hope the ratings are able to recover by then.


----------



## Schrute_Farms (Nov 27, 2009)

Wait a minute...

Swagger is ok, Mysterio having pathetic title runs at 5ft4 is ok, Khali is ok, Kane LOL is ok? Shaemus winning so soon was ok?

You wanted Barrett to win? the greenest main eventer of all time?

All those guys are ok but Miz isn't? he's no worse than those guys. This is what you all want, fresh faces winning titles. You want two championships so the young guys can get their chance. Well there you go a young guy is getting his chance!


----------



## Rickey (Apr 27, 2008)

Amber B said:


> He was crying when he won the briefcase.
> He's a true mark for wrestling and it's kinda refreshing to see that.


Agreed, still remember dude on the Real World flexing and speaking in deep voices "The Miz will defeat you!" dude got clowned by the cast members a lot that season but none of that matters now. He's living his dream, as cliche as that sounds and I like seeing stuff like that. Makes believe in myself.

edit: disagreed about "fuck John Morrison" :gun:


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Well i'm happy for the guy, he went through hell to get that title.

Now i'm just expressing my opinion and i plan to get flamed. So be warned


You just made the miz the wwe champion, on your main show.....and you have his f*cking apprentice in alex riley who's more talented than he is.
He's a good mic worker, that's great but you really are expecting him to put on good main event ppv matches now. He had good-great matches with john cena and daniel bryan.....anybody can have good-great matches with those two.
You had the opportunity for your top heel on the roster in wade barrett to have the title...but no you give it to the miz. Great booking wwe. 
This does not make sense booking wise, since (kayfabe) john cena is fired who is barrett going to feud with. Since orton is stuck in a feud with miz now you leave barrett and nexus directionless.

This has the majority of the forum marking but this was a very very bad decision by the wwe. He still needed more credibility and you make him your champ.


----------



## JeffHardyFanatic88 (Jun 18, 2009)

Mizamania said:


> cant wait to hear cole next Monday


I know, I am surprised he didn't go into the ring and have some kind of "Awesome" Orgy with Miz and Alex


----------



## MondayNightJericho (Jun 15, 2010)

Human Nature said:


> The first girl looked demonic!
> They are seriously pissed!
> 
> THIS IS THE MOST AWESOME ENDING!!!
> ...



that girl needs to be made into a Gif also Cole, Riley and Miz need to cut a huge promo next week about how they orchastrated everything leading to this those three running the show would be awesome


----------



## "The Tauntician" (Oct 10, 2006)

Lol at the bitching. For once we have a WWE Champion who a) isn't stale and b) has actually paid his dues in the company. If anyone deserves the WWE Title in the current WWE, it's the Miz.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

J-Coke said:


> I'll admit that The Miz will get massive heat in his first few weeks as champ, but it will get annoying after a month or so.


Two things will happen:

1. WWE will build him right/legitimate and he will continue to get heat and get over. IWC will continue to cream their pants and love him.

or

2. WWE fucks it up, Miz becomes stale, and the IWC/fans will turn on him.


I do hope they build him right, but he does need to continue the hard work and WWE needs to do the build right.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Cerbs said:


> Just when I was starting to watch WWE again, this happens.
> 
> Oh well, back to Monday Night Football I guess.


Not a Miz fan, huh? Well, not one either. I don't mind since I knew it was going to happen.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

people cry about miz yet khali, mysterio and kane are ok right? yeah get out of here don't come back till your opinions actually make sense kiddos.


----------



## ThePeoplesBooker (Oct 9, 2009)

sharkboy22 said:


> Oh yes he earned this alright. He spent the last 6 years of his career touring the indies making $20 bucks a night, he dedicated his entire life to perfecting his crap. Oh yeah Miz worked really hard.
> 
> I mean after all it's not like he tried (which I must admit he did successfully) to shortcut his way to stardom by going on a MTV show, coming to the WWE not even bothering to improve his lack of in ring skills at all. Yeah Miz deserved all this.
> 
> Are you guys seriously wrestling fans here? The last guy I want as champ is a guy who's only good for 3 seconds and that 3 seconds is when he screams "AWESOME!!!" The guy has to be somewhat entertaining in the ring, which The Miz isn't.


He wrestled in UPW the same place that got Cena signed by Vince McMahon and worked through OVW and even on that MTV show he admitted a dying love for pro wrestling this man is no David Otunga, this guy worked from the bottom of the barrel on the B-Rate show to the top of A-Rate Show he deserves some respect and also when did the best wrestler win the WWE Championship, Batista and Cena are two who didn't have a outstanding move set.


----------



## Mr. 305 Blaze (May 14, 2009)

WWE Champions: Hulk Hogan, Stone Cold Steve Austin, The Rock, Randy Savage, Shawn Michaels, Bret Hart, The Undertaker, Triple H, Mick Foley, Kurt Angle, *The Miz*...............

LMAO what a joke....

I'm happy for Mike Mizanin but the Miz can go fuck off.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Dark Church said:


> Miz got a reaction equal to Dibiase for that cash in. Most people looked indifferent and wondering when he will lose the belt. They built him up terribly after MITB and now he is a shitty champion. WWE now has an average champion with a man servant.


I agree with you that he hasn't been built up enough to be a legitimate champion. The crowds will see his reign just like Swagger's.

To me last night was a big opportunity for creative to turn heads. Turn Cena heel, get the viewers tuning in to see what the F%&K it was all about, then build your new top faces up. Cena has been top face for 5-6 years now and it's time to let new faces shine. I thought this would have been a good time to build Danielson, Morrison, and Zeke up as top faces while bringing in new talent to bring in as faces since there already is a lot of heels on the roster. Miz, Sheamus, Riley, Kidd, the six in Nexus.

But now we're left with possibly no Cena for the next few weeks (CENA HATERS ASIDE he's top draw and ratings _might suffer without him on TV. He'll be back tho) and less-than-stellar champion, and nobody to feud with Nexus til Otunga splits and starts Nexus 2.0 with Tarver, Skip, and Young._


----------



## Icon™ (Oct 3, 2004)

As a guy who jumped on The Miz bandwagon last year when he became awesome, I can say that this is, by far, the best moment of 2010. Like I said, I jumped on his bandwagon last year, but over this year he has become one of my favorites of all time. Say what you want about him, but I think his work is amazing. I watch professional wrestling to be entertained and The Miz entertains me every single time he is in front of the camera. That being said, it's awesome (no pun intended) that he is finally the champion. He deserves it more then any first time winner in recent memory. It took him five years to reach this level and now that he is there, his journey is just beginning. All that is really left to say is congratulations Mike "The Miz" Mizanin; you deserve it. 

Here's to hoping he has a decent run with the gold. Ideally, I'd like to see him hold it until Elimination Chamber, if not longer, but realistically I don't see that happening. Whatever though, it is in the history books. The Miz is the WWE champion.

November 22, 2010: An Awesome Day in Wrestling History.

Congrats, Miz!


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

Like I said I am happy for the guy but he will have to do a lot to be a good champion.


----------



## nate_h (Jun 3, 2010)

Fuck that.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Cole revealing himself as the GM and forming an alliance of evil with The Miz and Riley would be hilarious. 

I am so happy I didn't order Survivor Series. I mean we got the ending that everyone was expecting on PPV the next night for free.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

New theme on my youtube page.. Alyssa Milano and THE MIZ!

AWESOME night for the Mizfits


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

The King Of Bling said:


> WWE Champions: Hulk Hogan, Stone Cold Steve Austin, The Rock, Randy Savage, Shawn Michaels, Bret Hart, The Undertaker, Triple H, Mick Foley, Kurt Angle, *The Miz*...............
> 
> LMAO what a joke....
> 
> I'm happy for Mike Mizanin but the Miz can go fuck off.


they said the same bs about Michales and Hart and The Rock


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

EvoLution™ said:


> Well I'm sure his overness will re-freshen itself now that Miz has a new prop for the fans to boo, but I doubt it will last long. Fans eventually stopped caring that he even had the briefcase, and they kinda just shrugged off him winning the belt tonight.
> 
> I almost feel sorry for the guy.


Dude just stop...it's sad how you change your story...you say it went down exactly like you said, when he won it you were the leader in saying he was gonna be the first to lose it! You told me specifically that Miz would never get past the MITB. Those were your words. Now you say you knew he was gonna win?? Bottom line is you hate the guy so much that you're gonna change your story no matter what to make sense of how he's gonna fail. Just stop.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

ThePeoplesBooker said:


> He wrestled in UPW the same place that got Cena signed by Vince McMahon and worked through OVW and even on that MTV show he admitted a dying love for pro wrestling this man is no David Otunga, this guy worked from the bottom of the barrel on the B-Rate show to the top of A-Rate Show he deserves some respect and also when did the best wrestler win the WWE Championship, Batista and Cena are two who didn't have a outstanding move set.


Dude the only two moves in his moveset I can tell you right now are the Finale and that running turnbuckle clothesline. Other than that it's meh....


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

G'night folks.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

TheGreatOne2735 said:


> The definition of a true hater....


You again, lol. Give up. Just give up. :lmao


perro said:


> no one can say the miz hasn't earned this


:lmao

You can't be serious... nah, nevermind, you can. I just remembered the quota for Miz marks on these forums. All you have to do to "earn" a World Title these days is deliver a good promo.

Miz has done anything BUT earn a World Title. Putting in lots of work doesn't matter if you don't improve. Sorry, but Miz hasn't improved enough. I know a guy who worked for just about as long as Miz has and improved just about as much (little) as Miz did, and he just got fired over the weekend.


DaGhost said:


> I remember similar shit being said about a certain ginger who now gets monstrous massive heat


I don't remember stuff like that being said at all, and in fact, I wasn't even one of the people saying them. Let's not associate Miz with Sheamus anyways, because Sheamus actually belongs in the main event.


HoMiCiDaL26 said:


> It's not going to be easy for him he's going to have to prove himself as a legitimate title holder and I'm sure the WWE has faith in him for them to choose him over Wade Barrett and beat the company's top face at the moment.


To be honest with you, I don't think he's ever going to. As in not just this reign, but as in his entire career. Seriously. If anything, this is a Great Khali reign.


> I don't doubt his ability to get over, but as a fan of the wrestling aspect of WWE, I doubt he's going to put on great matches. We don't get great matches from RAW's main event nowadays anyway.


I don't doubt his ability to get over _with a prop in hand_, but without one (or a tag team partner) he's historically floundered pretty badly. I haven't seen any proof of change and unless he starts doing things differently, I don't expect to.

As for matches... yeah, I completely agree. The main event was bad enough ever since taking Sheamus out of it. Now with Miz at the top, I guess we'll just have to patiently wait for a wrestler to get back in the ring or something, because match quality is NOT going to come in a package deal with this reign.


Pyro™ said:


> Yeah, poor Miz. I'll bet it's killing him to know that he's WWE Champion.


Wouldn't be a thread if you didn't try (and fail) to take my words out of context at least once. 


> It's more legitimate than Swagger's cash in by a mile. At least Orton was in somewhat of a fighting state.


For it to be legitimate, fans have to actually ACCEPT YOU as champion. Fans went absolutely nuts when Swagger came in, counted all the way, and accepted him as soon as he raised the belt in the air. Miz's cash-in? Don't get me started. :lmao


> And LOL at all the people who thought he was going to cash in and lose. Including you, what do you mean it went down like you thought? No it didn't, you've picked him to lose for months.


I said Miz's cash-in victory, not Miz's cash-in. But here you go again, trying to play the role of Evo. It never works, man. I've been saying for months that I wouldn't be surprised to see him lose the cash-in, but I've also been saying for months that if he DID win it, no one in the crowd would believe it. So while we're talking about who's right and who's wrong, kindly insert your foot in your mouth. GreatOne2735, that silly dude who keeps trying to call me a hater? That goes for you too, so pay attention.

Anyway, I've had my fun for tonight. No sense in interrupting the blind mark party.


----------



## layeth87smack (Aug 4, 2010)

BAYYYBBAYYYY that was an unreal monday night raw main event


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Kid Kamikaze10 said:


>


:lmao

Cena's fired, Miz is champ.

This is the face of Cenation.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

It was a bad move to put the belt on Randy before WrestlerMania 27 and Tonight it was a bad idea to make Miz champion Miz need more work.


----------



## ThePeoplesBooker (Oct 9, 2009)

WCWnWo4Life said:


> Dude the only two moves in his moveset I can tell you right now are the Finale and that running turnbuckle clothesline. Other than that it's meh....


That is very true but what about a guy like Khali or Hogan didn't have many moves either and true Miz isn't the greatest wrestling talent but that didn't the guys Vince wanted pushed did it.


----------



## Dark_Raiden (Feb 14, 2009)

Schrute_Farms said:


> Wait a minute...
> 
> Swagger is ok, Mysterio having pathetic title runs at 5ft4 is ok, Khali is ok, Kane LOL is ok? Shaemus winning so soon was ok?
> 
> ...





Wsupden said:


> people cry about miz yet khali, mysterio and kane are ok right? yeah get out of here don't come back till your opinions actually make sense kiddos.


Swagger>Miz in everything, he's entertaining on the mic, get's much more heat, and is infinitely better in the ring. Rey is super over but I hated him winning to. Khali is a fucking monster and looks intimidating as hell and can easily kill a man irl. Kane is superior to Miz in every way and is a veteran and could also kill a man. And I was also against Sheamus winning. ANd imo Barrett sucks. Happy now? Miz still sucks and doesn't deserve it.


----------



## Icon™ (Oct 3, 2004)

Haters gonna hate...goodnight.


----------



## demiwolf (Aug 27, 2007)

To all those people that think Miz's "lack of wrestling ability" makes him unworthy of being champion:

You know who else won a championship belt despite having just "decent" wrestling skills and having very few 5* matches (actually, did he even have one)?

JBL

Funny enough, JBL is deemed highly by the IWC community and I don't doubt that Miz will get the same kind of respect, years from now.


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

I hope they actually don't drop the ball here. If the guy is going to be Champ, and some fans are going to have to grudgingly accept it, then do better than they've done with both runs from Sheamus and Swagger's run.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Wsupden said:


> people cry about miz yet khali, mysterio and kane are ok right? yeah get out of here don't come back till your opinions actually make sense kiddos.


When the f%&k did we say it was ok for Khali and an aged Kane to be champion? I certainly don't remember. To say that I'd have to be brain-dead.


----------



## J-Coke (Mar 17, 2009)

This has transitional champ written all over it!


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

WCWnWo4Life said:


> Dude the only two moves in his moveset I can tell you right now are the Finale and that running turnbuckle clothesline. Other than that it's meh....


go watch more closely each match uses a bunch of different little moves and variations of things



EvoLution™ said:


> You can't be serious... nah, nevermind, you can. I just remembered the quota for Miz marks on these forums. All you have to do to "earn" a World Title these days is deliver a good promo.


Blind hate is really unbecoming

Go watch early miz matches and promos and compare them to now

its a completely diff rent person

HE HAS earned this


----------



## youngb11 (Feb 15, 2009)

I'm no Swagger hater but...



Dark_Raiden said:


> Swagger>Miz in everything, *he's entertaining on the mic, get's much more heat*, and is infinitely better in the ring. Rey is super over but I hated him winning to. Khali is a fucking monster and looks intimidating as hell and can easily kill a man irl. Kane is superior to Miz in every way and is a veteran and could also kill a man. And I was also against Sheamus winning. ANd imo Barrett sucks. Happy now? Miz still sucks and doesn't deserve it.


----------



## MondayNightJericho (Jun 15, 2010)

demiwolf said:


> To all those people that think Miz's "lack of wrestling ability" makes him unworthy of being champion:
> 
> You know who else won a championship belt despite having just "decent" wrestling skills?
> 
> ...



it will be nice to have a promo by a champion that doesnt sound like a complete buffoon. Have Bryan drop the US belt to DiBiase and feud with Miz for the championship i think that is a win for WWE especially considering Bryan still hasn't paid miz back for his Survivor Series suitcase smack


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Got this joke from another board


----------



## layeth87smack (Aug 4, 2010)

im never one to say 'i saw it coming' if i didnt actually. tonight however, was there ayone else just WAITING for miz's music to hit after orton beat barret?


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

For the record *NO ONE* ever said it was ok for Khali to be champion so I don't know why people keep bringing him up.


----------



## Rickey (Apr 27, 2008)




----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

virus21 said:


> Got this joke from another board


She doesnt scare me, she will be cut down by the two biggest MIZfits.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

perro said:


> Blind hate is really unbecoming
> 
> Go watch early miz matches and promos and compare them to now
> 
> ...


I don't think anyone's denying he's improved. But, in my opinion, he's a long way off being world champion material. Miz and Kane are not people you can rely on for an entertaining last hour of a PPV. Clearly, I have different criteria to the WWE.

Eh. I won't let it ruin what was a very entertaining Raw.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Miz's Jiz Face

Miz: I just jizzed
Cole: I just jizzed also
Riley: I'm Drunk


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

demiwolf said:


> To all those people that think Miz's "lack of wrestling ability" makes him unworthy of being champion:
> 
> You know who else won a championship belt despite having just "decent" wrestling skills and having very few 5* matches (actually, did he even have one)?
> 
> ...


Funny you should mention JBL, 'cause I've always thought he was one of the most overrated champions in WWE history.

So, I guess in that respect, he and Miz do have a lot in common!


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Schrute_Farms said:


> Wait a minute...
> 
> Swagger is ok, Mysterio having pathetic title runs at 5ft4 is ok, Khali is ok, Kane LOL is ok? Shaemus winning so soon was ok?
> 
> ...


THANK YOU! It's amazing the bitchfest that's going on here from some guys. If Barrett, who's trash in the ring, had won the title, they'd be going on about how great a champ he's gonna be. And I don't know whether to fpalm or :lmao at guys on here saying he's the worst champ ever when guys like Khali is a former world champ. GTFOH with that bullshit.


----------



## Azuran (Feb 17, 2009)

demiwolf said:


> To all those people that think Miz's "lack of wrestling ability" makes him unworthy of being champion:
> 
> You know who else won a championship belt despite having just "decent" wrestling skills and having very few 5* matches (actually, did he even have one)?
> 
> ...


WHAT?

JBL is one of the WORST wrestlers ever and his reign was boring as hell and brought SD ratings to an all-time low. The show hasn't recovered since then. You clearly don't remember things well if people were actually praising that piece of shit reign.

JBL sucks.


----------



## Game Fiend (Sep 17, 2010)

Rickey said:


>


^ priceless


----------



## youngb11 (Feb 15, 2009)

EdEddNEddy said:


> Miz's Jiz Face
> 
> Miz: I just jizzed
> Cole: I just jizzed also
> Riley: I'm Drunk


sigd!


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

So instead of getting heel Cena and a WWE Champion that people legitimately dislike, Wade Barrett, we get the most beloved "heel" in the wrestling world instead? Fucking lame. 

Miz isn't even a good heel. He gets zero jeers. There was absolutely no reaction by that crowd when he won. But hey, at least one of the IWC's golden boys won the title right? What a fucking joke. They might as well make Percy Watson the champion now the way they hot shot the WWE title around these days. Swagger, Punk, Sheamus, I mean FUCK, just PICK someone already ffs. Giving the title to a n00b every other 6 months isn't helping any of them. 

Miz is a talented mic worker and I give him credit for everything he does well, but he's nothing special. And all this will do is create another annoying IWC bandwagon that no one will give a damn about in 5 years.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

EdEddNEddy said:


> Miz's Jiz Face
> 
> Miz: I just jizzed
> Cole: I just jizzed also
> Riley: I'm Drunk


Lol, I bet.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

perro said:


> go watch more closely each match uses a bunch of different little moves and variations of things
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The WWE title used to go to absolute legends like Sammartino, Hogan, Savage, Austin, Rock.

Now, they're giving it to some douche from a reality show.

It's like giving Spencer Pratt the WWE Championship.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Mister Hands said:


> I don't think anyone's denying he's improved. But, in my opinion, he's a long way off being world champion material. Miz and Kane are not people you can rely on for an entertaining last hour of a PPV. Clearly, I have different criteria to the WWE.
> 
> Eh. I won't let it ruin what was a very entertaining Raw.


depends on who hes up agiant

orton is obviously next but luckily it will be gimmick match so it will hide both men's short comings

after that its the rumble, and then it can be any one, maybe it'll be Morrison or HHH

after that is EC isn't it? again that will cover up and lack of skill u feel he has and will probably be when he loses it

The Miz is able to put on a Solid match despite popular opinion so iam not worried

Orton hasn't had a good PPV match in years and people still want him to hold the belt



> Now, they're giving it to some douche from a reality show.


 lol such a bull shit reason to hate on him

Jericho hosted a game show, from now on iam gonna use that as a reason why he should never hold another belt


----------



## ThePeoplesBooker (Oct 9, 2009)

Let me bring up Swagger the previous Money in the Bank Holder he was the exact opposite of The Miz had all the wrestling skills but not a great talker but his World Heavyweight Championship reign might not have been flashy but it did make him a noticeable face on Smackdown and that is what I believe this will be for the Miz also note on NCIS tonight 10 minutes before RAW aired they showed the side bar with RAW being next and who pops up...THE MIZ.


----------



## mrgagentleman (Jun 22, 2009)

demiwolf said:


> To all those people that think Miz's "lack of wrestling ability" makes him unworthy of being champion:
> 
> You know who else won a championship belt despite having just "decent" wrestling skills and having very few 5* matches (actually, did he even have one)?
> 
> ...


Game.

Set.

Mothafuckin' match.

And IMO, JBL was worse in the ring than Miz. He just overcompensated by using a very stiff style.


----------



## Phenomonal (Nov 23, 2010)

Wow didn't call this happening lol, great RAW for me and an excellent ending. Just wonder if the Miz will stop sucking now that he has the big one


----------



## stevefox1200 (Jul 7, 2009)

At this point I don't give a shit

If you hate Miz, good for you

If you love the Miz, good for you

I am partying Awesome Style


----------



## RatedR IWC Star (Mar 10, 2010)

its amazing how people will find what to bitch about no matter what happens. the miz is a fresh main eventer and will help freshen up the main even scene yet people are unhappy because he isnt great in the ring. who cares??? is cena any better ??? or orton ??? or kane ??? or undertaker at this point in his career? the list goes on and on but the point is he has worked very hard to get to where he is now and he definitely deserves the title IMO.

Im also happy barrett didnt win the title because for the people complaing about the miz ring work, barrett is 10x worse yet they wanted him to be champ??? hes not ready yet and im happy the wwe didnt hotshot him the title and instead gave it to somebody who isnt triple h/ orton/ cena etc...

People just stop complaining because the miz is really the best option in the wwe at this point to be elevated to a wwe champion.


----------



## Jeffie (Feb 2, 2010)

Congrats Miz.... your cheap heat promos, "your team is soooooo stupid" help getting you a world title bravo... seriously... I don't see the great thing about him winning the title when the thing he is good at is cutting cheap heat promos 9 out of 10 times... I)


----------



## icehouse (May 4, 2007)

Just agree to disagree on the subject, some people like The Miz and some don't, that's just the way it is.


----------



## Oscirus (Nov 20, 2007)

Who did Orton piss off. wow. He is put in a feud that he barely has anything to do with other than wearing the belt and then once he's finally clear of that feud (which he apparently couldnt have done without help from Cena) he has to give the belt up. Love the Miz winning the belt but holy shit


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

RatedR IWC Star said:


> its amazing how people will find what to bitch about no matter what happens. the miz is a fresh main eventer and will help freshen up the main even scene yet people are unhappy because he isnt great in the ring. who cares??? is cena any better ??? or orton ??? or kane ??? or undertaker at this point in his career? the list goes on and on but the point is he has worked very hard to get to where he is now and he definitely deserves the title IMO.
> 
> Im also happy barrett didnt win the title because for the people complaing about the miz ring work, barrett is 10x worse yet they wanted him to be champ??? hes not ready yet and im happy the wwe didnt hotshot him the title and instead gave it to somebody who isnt triple h/ orton/ cena etc...
> 
> People just stop complaining because the miz is really the best option in the wwe at this point to be champion.


I agree 100%!


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

Amber B said:


> And yeah, fuck John Morrison.


i am cry


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

ThePeoplesBooker said:


> That is very true but what about a guy like Khali or Hogan didn't have many moves either and true Miz isn't the greatest wrestling talent but that didn't the guys Vince wanted pushed did it.


Why do people keep bringing up Khali? I think his reign is regarded as one of the absolute worst in the history of the company. Is that what you're comparing this to?

As for Hogan, the man was a literal Force of Nature. The Miz is not (at least, not yet) and probably never will be. The only person who brought anything close to that same feeling is Stone Cold Steve Austin, and even he wasn't as much a household name as Hulk Hogan. The man had cartoons, for crying out loud. My parents know Hulk Hogan, and his is still the name they go to when they make a joke about when my brother and nephew are wrestling around. They didn't know Stone Cold, and they sure as heck don't know Miz. When you are THAT widely recognized, you can take liberties with your move set.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

RatedR IWC Star said:


> People just stop complaining because the miz is really the best option in the wwe at this point to be champion.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

^^^ This man is awesome.
Eh, Raw as a whole was pretty decent besides the ending which was what it was really. Honestly, this was probably my least favorite cash-in of MITB.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


>


oh yeah the Miz doesn't deserve it but a guy who hasnt been in the company a complete year dose


----------



## Mr. 305 Blaze (May 14, 2009)

perro said:


> they said the same bs about Michales and Hart and The Rock


The Miz is not main event material at all, he is upper mid-carder at best. I can not take this guy seriously in the main event with his gimmick, look, mannerisms, presence at all. There is nothing about Miz that screams "main event". 

Also I'm very disturbed at some of you Miz fans actually think he is a common Heat magnet when all he does is get cheap heat every damn time he cuts a promo. He is not a natural at all, his promo at Survivor Series was a prime example at that. 

But you know what since he is now the WWE Champion, I'm going to sit back and see is he a transitional or a TRUE Champion. Let's see if he is even a good transitional champion at least. Miz steady push was going fine and they needed to build him up more but now he is going to choke. But Ill just stop complaining and let's see what happens.



Cerbs said:


> So instead of getting heel Cena and a WWE Champion that people legitimately dislike, Wade Barrett, we get the most beloved "heel" in the wrestling world instead? Fucking lame.
> 
> Miz isn't even a good heel. He gets zero jeers. There was absolutely no reaction by that crowd when he won. But hey, at least one of the IWC's golden boys won the title right? What a fucking joke. They might as well make Percy Watson the champion now the way they hot shot the WWE title around these days. Swagger, Punk, Sheamus, I mean FUCK, just PICK someone already ffs. Giving the title to a n00b every other 6 months isn't helping any of them.
> 
> Miz is a talented mic worker and I give him credit for everything he does well, but he's nothing special. And all this will do is create another annoying IWC bandwagon that no one will give a damn about in 5 years.


This.


----------



## Ashleigh Rose (Aug 14, 2009)

Orton is trending on Twitter... surprised that the Miz isn't.

Oh yeah, the only fans he has are too busy ejaculating over their keyboards as they type their excitement in this thread.


----------



## NightmareInc. (Mar 10, 2010)

Well, that was lame. Our champ better get some serious skills in the ring and fast. I know it's been said about a dozen times in this thread already, but Miz just cannot wrestle. And I don't care how hard you work backstage or how badly you want something... If after all that you still can't put on a match that goes beyond two stars (being generous) then your hardwork means nothing. At least that's how I feel it should be.

I'll give it time and see how things go, but ugh... I'm anticipating disaster. Especially in the ppv realm. Promos might make an episode of raw, but matches make a ppv.

Otherwise, I'm just trying to figure out who's more bitter around here. The blind miz marks or the blind miz haters. I might think miz totally sucks in every way/shape/form, but I at least give credit to the unexpected. I just hope it doesn't end up being a sour surprise.


----------



## Eyeball Nipple (Mar 29, 2010)

This and the little shocked kids when Cena lost to Barrett and hadda join Nexus were two of my top moments of pro wrestling this year. Totally hilarious because we've all been there... well, those of us who started watching when we still thought it was real, anyway.


----------



## RatedR IWC Star (Mar 10, 2010)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


>


dude, i like daniel bryan and i think he could be a future champion but if you think he is ready to be wwe champion your nuts. hes got a long ways to go as far as developing his persona and his mic work .


----------



## Phenomonal (Nov 23, 2010)

Louie85TX said:


> I agree 100%!





The King Of Bling said:


> The Miz is not main event material at all, he is upper mid-carder at best. I can not take this guy seriously in the main event with his gimmick, look, mannerisms, presence at all. There is nothing about Miz that screams "main event".
> 
> Also I'm very disturbed at some of you Miz fans actually think he is a common Heat magnet when all he does is get cheap heat every damn time he cuts a promo. He is not a natural at all, his promo at Survivor Series was a prime example at that.
> 
> ...


Agree 100% man


----------



## ThePeoplesBooker (Oct 9, 2009)

Shining_Wizard1979 said:


> Why do people keep bringing up Khali? I think his reign is regarded as one of the absolute worst in the history of the company. Is that what you're comparing this to?
> 
> As for Hogan, the man was a literal Force of Nature. The Miz is not (at least, not yet) and probably never will be. The only person who brought anything close to that same feeling is Stone Cold Steve Austin, and even he wasn't as much a household name as Hulk Hogan. The man had cartoons, for crying out loud. My parents know Hulk Hogan, and his is still the name they go to when they make a joke about when my brother and nephew are wrestling around. They didn't know Stone Cold, and they sure as heck don't know Miz. When you are THAT widely recognized, you can take liberties with your move set.


I was comparing move sets because the guy said Miz had only two moves which is true but Hogan had 3 (Leg Drop,Slam and Big Boot) and Khali has 3 (Chokebomb, Chop and Big Boot) those are two former world champions and guys like Steamboat, Perfect and Christian have never worn the WWE Championship.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

The King Of Bling said:


> The Miz is not main event material at all, he is upper mid-carder at best. I can not take this guy seriously in the main event with his gimmick, look, mannerisms, presence at all. There is nothing about Miz that screams "main event".


Every heel uses some Cheap heat even Jericho and edge, and ur trolling if ur saying that's all he dose

Miz has the character and gimmick of a Main event er down to a Tee, the only thing that could improve his look at this point would be steroids but eh doesn't need it


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

NightmareInc. said:


> Well, that was lame. Our champ better get some serious skills in the ring and fast. I know it's been said about a dozen times in this thread already, but Miz just cannot wrestle. And I don't care how hard you work backstage or how badly you want something... If after all that you still can't put on a match that goes beyond two stars (being generous) then your hardwork means nothing. At least that's how I feel it should be.
> 
> I'll give it time and see how things go, but ugh... I'm anticipating disaster. Especially in the ppv realm. Promos might make an episode of raw, but matches make a ppv.
> 
> Otherwise, I'm just trying to figure out who's more bitter around here. The blind miz marks or the blind miz haters. I might think miz totally sucks in every way/shape/form, but I at least give credit to the unexpected. I just hope it doesn't end up being a sour surprise.


You could substitute Miz's name with Barrett's, and not only would the same post work, but the situation would be ten times worse, because Barrett is ten times worse in the ring.


----------



## NightmareInc. (Mar 10, 2010)

abrown0718 said:


> You could substitute Miz's name with Barrett's, and not only would the same post work, but the situation would be ten times worse, because Barrett is ten times worse in the ring.


Eh, not really. Barrett definitely doesn't need to be in the main event as he basically is, but worse than Miz in ring? That's a stretch, to put it lightly. Barrett is and has been ever since NXT... the complete and total package.


----------



## Eyeball Nipple (Mar 29, 2010)

....aaaaand the train has begun its journey, ladies and gentlement, next stop, "General WWE Forum" in the "Who is the worse champ right now, Kane or Miz?" thread.... 

hwooooooooo-hwoooooo


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Looks like a lot of people on here have been sipping on the....


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

NightmareInc. said:


> Eh, not really. Barrett definitely doesn't need to be in the main event as he basically is, but worse than Miz in ring? That's a stretch, to put it lightly. Barrett is and has been ever since NXT... the complete and total package.


huh? What exactly is his moveset besides Wasteland, which looks like shit anyway? And how can he be the complete package if you basically just said he needs work, and that at a PPV you need to do more than talk?


----------



## Turbo120 (Nov 20, 2009)

Don't care what anyone says, that was THE best Raw all year.

My heart stopped when Miz's music came on lol.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

any one who says the miz cant wrestle needs to watch Miz/Daniel bryan and shut up

also it wasn't a carry job ether cause u cant get a match that good unless both men are doing a good job


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

perro said:


> oh yeah the Miz doesn't deserve it but a guy who hasnt been in the company a complete year dose


Weren't people just creaming their pants 3 hours ago that Wade Barrett was gonna be WWE Champ?

Danielson has busted his ass for a decade to get to the WWE. People actually chant his names during his matches. Something I can't say is true about Mr. Mizanin.

The Miz just jumps from reality show to reality show. He'll probably quit the WWE to be on the next season of the Apprentice.


----------



## Game Fiend (Sep 17, 2010)

Huganomics said:


> Looks like a lot of people on here have been sipping on the....


Yep and it looks like the 2 liter bottles to.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

Most users ever online was 1,762, 01-05-2010 at 05:25 PM.

I looked down at that expecting we broke the limit because of how many errors we are having but turns out we are not even close 

Oh well, twas an astounding show and I am happy. 

~Nighty night folks~


----------



## Ashleigh Rose (Aug 14, 2009)

I'm still confused as to why people are acting like The Miz's music hitting was a "surprise".

When a WWE title match was made at the start of the night, it was obvious that Orton was losing it. It wouldn't be on the line for him to just retain for no reason.

Then Miz having an "anxiety attack" pretty much cemented the fact that the briefcase would be put to use.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Ashleigh Rose said:


> Orton is trending on Twitter... surprised that the Miz isn't.
> 
> Oh yeah, the only fans he has are too busy ejaculating over their keyboards as they type their excitement in this thread.


They're probably talking about Kyle Orton, not Randy Orton.


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

Louie85TX said:


> Since when does the WWE represent ALL wrestling!,But anyway.....I agree with Raw being great again.


Did I say that? I said wrestling to me is exciting again lately. I'm not talking indies, I'm talking mainstream. It's been a while since WWE's been this exciting, undercard through main event. It's fresh. Stop putting words in my mouth.


----------



## Eyeball Nipple (Mar 29, 2010)




----------



## Ashleigh Rose (Aug 14, 2009)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> They're probably talking about Kyle Orton, not Randy Orton.


I checked and it's a mixture.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> Weren't people just creaming their pants 3 hours ago that Wade Barrett was gonna be WWE Champ?


barret had been in FCW for a long time


> Danielson has busted his ass for a decade to get to the WWE. People actually chant his names during his matches. Something I can't say is true about Mr. Mizanin.


uhh if the Miz isn't getting mass amounts of heat he is getting a pop so whateve to that


> The Miz just jumps from reality show to reality show. He'll probably quit the WWE to be on the next season of the Apprentice.


ok i know ur mad but that's down right ridiculous

the miz achieved his LIFE LONG dream to night and the Realty tv thing is such a stupid reason to hate on him


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

props on wwe creating 2 new world champs this year with swagger and miz, next year will probably be Drew's time on SD


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Are people really trying to say Miz isn't over? He isn't as over as Barrett but he's definitely over.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 25, 2009)




----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

That girl, looks like Chloe Moretz from Kick-Ass/Let Me In!


----------



## NightmareInc. (Mar 10, 2010)

abrown0718 said:


> huh? What exactly is his moveset besides Wasteland, which looks like shit anyway? And how can he be the complete package if you basically just said he needs work, and that at a PPV you need to do more than talk?


What's with some of you folks and semantic debate? Being the total package is - at the very least - having the capacity to flourish. Barrett has that ability. It's not refined yet, but it's pretty obvious. People were pretty much settled on the idea of Barrett winning the first season of NXT since its first episode (toss up between him and Bryan Danielson anyway). Both the IWC and WWE were quite settled on that stance. Because Barrett can talk the talk, walk the walk, and he's proven himself to be a total heat magnet. You can say he owes it to Nexus but his interaction with Cena in the past few weeks has proven how good he is at what he does.

At any rate, watch his NXT matches if you really think he's so shitty in the ring. He's at least working at a discernible style which is a hell of a lot more than you can say for the Miz.



perro said:


> any one who says the miz cant wrestle needs to watch Miz/Daniel bryan and shut up
> 
> also it wasn't a carry job ether cause u cant get a match that good unless both men are doing a good job


Any one who insists any one else on a _forum_ needs to shut up needs to get their head checked honestly.

To the point, however... Miz has a couple of okay matches - DB/Miz included, but a main event performer that does not make. At least, not in my opinion, which is of course what we're debating here.


----------



## rcc (Dec 16, 2009)

The poor kid is probably going to be used for the next few months in all those WWE video packages like that shocked kid at HIAC was when Cena lost.


----------



## Mr. 305 Blaze (May 14, 2009)

perro said:


> Every heel uses some Cheap heat even Jericho and edge, and ur trolling if ur saying that's all he dose


It's true, look back at some of his latest promos and even last years. Of course not literally every single promo but most of them. Miz still needed time to improve, simple as that. 

Also Edge and Jericho had other great qualities that made them stood out.



perro said:


> Miz has the character and gimmick of a Main event er down to a Tee, the only thing that could improve his look at this point would be steroids but eh doesn't need it


You can't be serious, if that's the case I wonder why Zack Ryder not in the main event then cause that's all Miz is-he is the higher version of him.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

perro said:


> barret had been in FCW for a long time
> uhh if the Miz isn't getting mass amounts of heat he is getting a pop so whateve to that
> ok i know ur mad but that's down right ridiculous
> 
> the miz achieved his LIFE LONG dream to night and the Realty tv thing is such a stupid reason to hate on him


I'm not hating on him, because he used to be on the Real World. Matter of fact, his season was one of my favorites, and he was one of the reasons why.

He's fucking mediocre. You gave me one good match he's had in the WWE, now all of a sudden he's good enough to be champion?

This isn't just about the Miz. It's about the Jack Swagger's, and the Edges, and the Sheamuses. People who the WWE have made champion out of the blue, and they've all *FAILED!!!*

I remember when you had Swagger and Sheamus in you avatar when they won the belt. How'd that work out in the long run??? They're both midcarders. The same place they would've been had they never even won the belt.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

The King Of Bling said:


> It's true, look back at some of his latest promos and even last years. Of course not literally every single promo but most of them. Miz still needed time to improve, simple as that.
> 
> Also Edge and Jericho had other great qualities that made them stood out.
> 
> ...


Hell no Ryder is a stupid Guido 

Miz is a guy who came form nothign had to fight against every thing and every one saying hell get fired or should just quite, the fact that he proved them wrong leads to his ego As well as his Well Explored Inferiority complex that is behind his best feuds

His catch phrase is him telling him self hes awesome, like hes trying t o prove it to himself, its what leads him to taking on guys out of his league and being so self righteous is cause hes desperately trying to live up to his own hype

The Miz with out a doubt has the most complex character in the company


----------



## Daesim (Nov 23, 2010)

Ha ha! Kudos to that cameraman and his perfect eye! He really captured a hilarious moment on film with that angry little girl.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

perro said:


> Miz has the character and gimmick of a Main event er down to a Tee, the only thing that could improve his look at this point would be steroids but eh doesn't need it


What about MVP? Why isn't he a WWE/World Champion?


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

DX-Superkick said:


> What about MVP? Why isn't he a WWE/World Champion?


There are probably many answers for that and the answers have nothing to do with his wrestling skills and mic skills. He has the total package yet they would rather have someone like Swagger win the title.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

DX-Superkick said:


> What about MVP? Why isn't he a WWE/World Champion?


Too black.


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

DX-Superkick said:


> What about MVP? Why isn't he a WWE/World Champion?


MVP deserves to be champ i agree


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> I'm not hating on him, because he used to be on the Real World. Matter of fact, his season was one of my favorites, and he was one of the reasons why.
> 
> He's fucking mediocre. You gave me one good match he's had in the WWE, now all of a sudden he's good enough to be champion?
> 
> ...


Ok First Edge Failed

Second Sheamus gets a ton of heat, and u are truly retarded if u think hes never getting back into the main event, Theirs only one champions ship belt ,hes taking a fucking break while it goes on with out him Same for swagger

By your retard logic Cena was midcarder cause he hasn't feuded for the belt in a couple of months

third i can name u tons of Good Miz matches 


Mi/Kofi
Miz/MVP
Miz/Morrison
Miz/CM Punk
Miz/Cena
Miz/Cm Punk/Morrison
Miz/Primo
Miz/R-truth
Miz/Edge
All Those Great Miz & Morrison Tag matches
Hell i herd good things about Miz/Orton form a few months ago


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> This isn't just about the Miz. It's about the Jack Swagger's, and the Edges, and the Sheamuses. People who the WWE have made champion out of the blue, and they've all *FAILED!!!*


Edge failed? LMAO. He got a 4.5 rating his first night as champion.

Jack Swagger and Sheamus are garbage. Miz's push is anything BUT out of the blue either, it's been in the making since he won the US title. Sheamus and Swagger were just hotshotted the title after no character development whatsoever.

By the way, as I'm typing, I realized that The Miz won every single title on his brand this year. Out of curiousity, how many other people can say they've done that?


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

kobra860 said:


> There are probably many answers for that and the answers have nothing to do with his wrestling skills and mic skills. He has the total package yet they would rather have someone like Swagger win the title.


And I always try to think of something else. That's different than what I think we both are thinking. I just don't see anything else.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

NightmareInc. said:


> What's with some of you folks and semantic debate? Being the total package is - at the very least - having the capacity to flourish. Barrett has that ability. It's not refined yet, but it's pretty obvious. People were pretty much settled on the idea of Barrett winning the first season of NXT since its first episode (toss up between him and Bryan Danielson anyway). Both the IWC and WWE were quite settled on that stance. Because Barrett can talk the talk, walk the walk, and he's proven himself to be a total heat magnet. You can say he owes it to Nexus but his interaction with Cena in the past few weeks has proven how good he is at what he does.
> 
> At any rate, watch his NXT matches if you really think he's so shitty in the ring. He's at least working at a discernible style which is a hell of a lot more than you can say for the Miz.


If that's what you believe it takes to be the total package, then I guess the Miz is too. The same way Barrett has the ability to flourish, who's to say Miz can't? There's been considerable improvement from Miz since he's come to WWE and there's no reason to believe he can't continue to get better. And just because Barrett has a style, doesn't mean he isn't awful. I've seen his matches on NXT and I wasn't impressed then either. That whole bruiser/bareknuckle style he has isn't exactly gonna lead to 5 star matches. If your whole argument is that you think Miz is gonna falter because of his wrestling skills, then you should have been equally as worried if Barrett had won the title.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

pyro even u cant say Sheamus actually failed thogh, can you?

[hell Swagger didn't exactly fail ether he got good heat and got good ratings]


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

No, he can't, but he'll do it anyway.

EDIT: On a sidenote, after tonight, I've changed my position on the Miz's finisher. It's actually pretty smart, if you think about it. It may be the weakest-looking and least-credible finisher in the entire company, but damn, it must suck for the guy he faces to have to get pinned by that shit. That's exactly the kind of finisher someone with the personality of Miz would choose, and I applaud him for it.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

DX-Superkick said:


> What about MVP? Why isn't he a WWE/World Champion?


They completely fucked that up.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

DX-Superkick said:


> And I always try to think of something else. That's different than what I think we both are thinking. I just don't see anything else.


I was trying to be subtle but my point is that when you just look at MVP as a wrestler, he is easily World Champion material. There are other "factors" that are stopping him.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

abrown0718 said:


> They completely fucked that up.


not completely they have a understandable excuse as to why they dont push him


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

perro said:


> not completely they have a understandable excuse as to why they dont push him


With that excuse in mind, why did they bother hiring him if he never had a chance at the World Title regardless of how hard he worked?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

perro said:


> pyro even u cant say Sheamus actually failed thogh, can you?
> 
> [hell Swagger didn't exactly fail ether he got good heat and got good ratings]


His first reign was the DEFINITION of a failure. He was so irrelevant that there wasn't 1 time, I don't think, where he got more than 5 minutes of screen time. When he won the belt, it was like Raw didn't even HAVE a champion.

His second reign, I won't say is a failure but it certainly wasn't a GOOD reign. Unlike his first reign, he was over in this one and this was the reign that established him as a real main eventer, so no, it wasn't a failure but it was still shitty to watch.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Pyro™ said:


> By the way, as I'm typing, I realized that The Miz won every single title on his brand this year. Out of curiousity, how many other people can say they've done that?



Every single's title???

You mean the U.S. title and the WWE title?

Jericho started out in '01 winning the I-C title, he later won the Tag Titles with Benoit, then he became the WCW champ, then the Undisputed title.

So, what the Miz has done is just a drop in the bucket compared to someone with actual talent.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

kobra860 said:


> With that excuse in mind, why did they bother hiring him if he never had a chance at the World Title regardless of how hard he worked?


because they thought he was talented and was worthy of being on tv


it simple fact not every one will be world champion doesn't mean u cant make a mark with the position your given


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

perro said:


> *pyro even u cant say Sheamus actually failed though, can you?*
> 
> [hell Swagger didn't exactly fail ether he got good heat and got good ratings]


The sad thing is I like Sheamus but he doesn't scream main event to me. I sum Sheamus up as the guy Cena beat himself, to give the title too. Cena fell off the top rope through a table. And Sheamus didn't even push or struggle, I don't even think his feet were tied into the ropes. Cena just fell. Cena lost the WWE Title to Friction and Gravity in a tables match. And nothing can change my mind on that.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> Every single's title???
> 
> You mean the U.S. title and the WWE title?
> 
> ...


Technically I misquoted after looking it up, but he was a tag champion this year. He didn't WIN it this year, but he held it this year so in my opinion, that's the same thing.

And yes, I realize that Chris Jericho wipes his ass with The Miz. I don't care, Miz is still entertaining and he's had a GREAT year.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

DX-Superkick said:


> The sad thing is I like Sheamus but he doesn't scream main event to me. I sum Sheamus up as the guy Cena beat himself, to give the title too. Cena fell off the top rope through a table. And Sheamus didn't even push or struggle, I don't even think his feet were tied into the ropes. Cena just fell. Cena lost the WWE Title to Friction and Gravity in a tables match. And nothing can change my mind on that.


yeah but he has proven him self since then


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

perro said:


> Ok First Edge Failed
> 
> Second Sheamus gets a ton of heat, and u are truly retarded if u think hes never getting back into the main event, Theirs only one champions ship belt ,hes taking a fucking break while it goes on with out him Same for swagger
> 
> ...



What is this "ton of heat" bullshit that people keep talking about??? Have you people ever heard of Jake the Snake Roberts? Rowdy Roddy Piper? Ric Flair. *THOSE* guys got a ton of heat. You really need to get your ears checked if you think Sheamus gets "a ton of heat". If you think that, I got some DVD's to recommend so you can see what a ton of heat really means!

Sheamus isn't "taking a break" from the Main Event scene. He's not the fucking Undertaker. The phrase is De-Pushed!

Cena isn't a mid-carder because he's been busting his ass trying to carry Wade Barrett's overpushed carcass over the last few months. 


All those Miz matches you mentioned were forgettable as hell. I completely forgot that he was feuding with Kofi Kingston.

He's never had a match that would be considered "great" until his match against Daniel Bryan.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

DX-Superkick said:


> The sad thing is I like Sheamus but he doesn't scream main event to me. I sum Sheamus up as the guy Cena beat himself, to give the title too. Cena fell off the top rope through a table. And Sheamus didn't even push or struggle, I don't even think his feet were tied into the ropes. Cena just fell. Cena lost the WWE Title to Friction and Gravity in a tables match. And nothing can change my mind on that.


Even hard evidence which clearly shows the two struggling and Sheamus giving him just enough of a push to make Cena fall? Damn. That's a whole new kind of stubborn.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

EvoLution™ said:


> Even hard evidence which clearly shows the two struggling and Sheamus giving him just enough of a push to make Cena fall? Damn. That's a whole new kind of stubborn.


Dude? I was just saying that Cena Screwed Cena...God some people. :no:


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

perro said:


> yeah but he has proven him self since then


Yep, he's so over, the crowd is just in stunned silence whenever his music hits, and they stay that way until the match is over!


----------



## Mr. 305 Blaze (May 14, 2009)

perro said:


> Hell no Ryder is a stupid Guido
> 
> Miz is a guy who came form nothign had to fight against every thing and every one saying hell get fired or should just quite, the fact that he proved them wrong leads to his ego As well as his Well Explored Inferiority complex that is behind his best feuds
> 
> ...


You know I was about to give you your due from your well explained post and it actually got me thinking twice for a moment but the moment you said this



perro said:


> *because they thought he was talented and was worthy of being on tv*
> 
> 
> it simple fact not every one will be world champion doesn't mean u cant make a mark with the position your given


That is out the window. I would atleast expect you to say the band from certain country shit again. I do agree with your bottom sentence however but someone like MVP one of the last few natural wrestlers on the roster who never needed a crutch for anything deserved better and obviously the casuals want that too. 



EvoLution™ said:


> No, he can't, but he'll do it anyway.
> 
> EDIT: On a sidenote, after tonight, I've changed my position on the Miz's finisher. It's actually pretty smart, if you think about it. It may be the weakest-looking and least-credible finisher in the entire company, but damn, it must suck for the guy he faces to have to get pinned by that shit. That's exactly the kind of finisher someone with the personality of Miz would choose, and I applaud him for it.


Congratulations, this is now my official signature.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Goodnight, WF


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> What is this "ton of heat" bullshit that people keep talking about??? Have you people ever heard of Jake the Snake Roberts? Rowdy Roddy Piper? Ric Flair. *THOSE* guys got a ton of heat. You really need to get your ears checked if you think Sheamus gets "a ton of heat". If you think that, I got some DVD's to recommend so you can see what a ton of heat really means!


 ignroing that ur naming guys who had better crowds to work with Sheamus and the miz still thrive and get Tons of heat if u want to stick your fingers in ur ear screaming "LAH LAH LAH LAH LAH" that's o n you but some of us live in the real world


> Sheamus isn't "taking a break" from the Main Event scene. He's not the fucking Undertaker. The phrase is De-Pushed!


 Your a dumbass, you cant be in the main event all the time, only 2 peopel cna feud for the belt at the smae time, when you arent one of those 2 guys u fucking hang in the mid card till its your turn again doesn't fucking mean u are no long a main eventer 

its been like this for ever man





> All those Miz matches you mentioned were forgettable as hell. I completely forgot that he was feuding with Kofi Kingston.
> 
> He's never had a match that would be considered "great" until his match against Daniel Bryan.


well that's ur dumbass opinion

i suggest you go back and watch them and ull see miz has enough ring skills to be in the main event


----------



## TheRealThing (Jan 23, 2008)

Y U MAD THO?


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

The King Of Bling said:


> You know I was about to give you your due from your well explained post and it actually got me thinking twice for a moment but the moment you said this


i was asked why the WWE would hire him if they never planed to make him a World champion 

i think recognizing he deserves to be on tv is a good enough reason

I want MVP to be a main eventer but i understand why it wont happen

its a shit happens thing


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

DX-Superkick said:


> Dude? I was just saying that Cena Screwed Cena...God some people. :no:


And I was telling you that he... didn't? Don't see the problem in that.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Jesus this place has erupted into hissy fit bitchfest flame wars lol. Miz fans, stop fapping. Miz haters, take the blade away from your wrist!!


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

perro said:


> ignroing that ur naming guys who had better crowds to work with Sheamus and the miz still thrive and get Tons of heat if u want to stick your fingers in ur ear screaming "LAH LAH LAH LAH LAH" that's o n you but some of us live in the real world
> Your a dumbass, you cant be in the main event all the time, only 2 peopel cna feud for the belt at the smae time, when you arent one of those 2 guys u fucking hang in the mid card till its your turn again doesn't fucking mean u are no long a main eventer
> 
> its been like this for ever man
> ...


What's with the name calling, pal? This should be your night!


This is just a corny ass wrestling board. It ain't that fucking serious.

I think Sheamus and the Miz are the height of mediocrity, you think they'll be future legends. One of us is gonna be wrong.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

I love how alot of ppl say they saw it coming. I bet as the Miz was facing Orton and and Randy was getting offence in you all assumed he would be the first to lose. I see all the Miz bashing. I wonder when Hardy won the title did everyone bash Hardy did anyone bring up all th elegends that won titles. Seeing his face as he was on the ramp was priceless. He knows he is a heel but it looked like he was trying so hard not to cry. Again i say this when Hogan is calling titles fake and reigns meaningluss these past 2 raws shows ho wfreaking important the titles are in 2 different way. Piper put that title over so much and tonight Miz wins and you can see the emotion on his face. He probably went backstage and cried so much. You might hate him but you should repect him. JBL admitted to hazing him and im sure others treated him like shit. Instead of quitting he worked harder and harder and look at him now.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> What's with the name calling, pal? This should be your night!
> 
> 
> This is just a corny ass wrestling board. It ain't that fucking serious.
> ...


well Time changes alll thigns

Psycho Sid Qualifies as a legend but back in the day would you have called him a "future one"

Thing is Miz and Sheamus are both young and are gonna have years of feuds and matches ahead of them 

nether should be written off even if you dont like them

EDIT: sorry for the name calling i might of gotten to caught up in the moment

that Was My bad and i Apologize


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

EvoLution™ said:


> And I was telling you that he... didn't? Don't see the problem in that.


Yeah, you see your opinion as fact. I said that the way I feel by looking at the tape, Cena and Sheamus struggle, yes, but in the end Cena just flew back and the bell rang. But obvious we have to agree to disagree cause I don't feel like arguing into the dawn!


----------



## Mr. 305 Blaze (May 14, 2009)

perro said:


> i was asked why the WWE would hire him if they never planed to make him a World champion
> 
> i think recognizing he deserves to be on tv is a good enough reason
> 
> ...


If it is majority of the reason that he banned from certain countries from his past doings when he was 16 years old(which is understandable but people take it waaaaayy out of line, cause MVP still majority travel with the crew everywhere.) that shouldn't stop MVP being a World Champion or a main eventer at that. WWE knows how to "protect their superstars" or come up with situations to blur out the negative. Look at that RAW when they came to Canada when R-Truth couldn't come to the country. They gave him a little promo for the show since he couldn't show up. (Just a small example) WWE is very smart....when they want to be.

You say you understand why MVP won't main event-that's quite funny to me cause judging from the tweets of MVP he apparently don't know why he not getting a better position. For all the work he is doing in and outside of the company to make WWE name bigger. Unless you WWE creative or Hayes etc. Ill just assume you just guessing with your opinion on that. 

As for Miz go, Ill just wait and see what he can do now since the spotlight is now on him. I won't tune him out yet even though I still think he could of use more build up.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

The King Of Bling said:


> If it is majority of the reason that he banned from certain countries from his past doings when he was 16 years old(which is understandable but people take it waaaaayy out of line, cause MVP still majority travel with the crew everywhere.) that shouldn't stop MVP being a World Champion or a main eventer at that. WWE knows how to "protect their superstars" or come up with situations to blur out the negative. Look at that RAW when they came to Canada when R-Truth couldn't come to the country. They gave him a little promo for the show since he couldn't show up. (Just a small example) WWE is very smart....when they want to be.
> 
> You say you understand why MVP won't main event-that's quite funny to me cause judging from the tweets of MVP he apparently don't know why he not getting a better position. For all the work he is doing in and outside of the company to make WWE name bigger. Unless you WWE creative or Hayes etc. Ill just assume you just guessing with your opinion on that.


if ur gonna be a mid carder u gotta be willing to be ont he WWE's beck and call day and night

Imagine if the WWE went on tour and there Champion couldn't be at the shows It would be a disaster, It Sucks,Its not fair but i get it.

maybe the WWE will change there mind and push him any way, If So that's great, If not it sucks but then mvp will spoken in the same sentences as Piper and Henning and that's not bad ether


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

DX-Superkick said:


> Yeah, you see your opinion as fact. I said that the way I feel by looking at the tape, Cena and Sheamus struggle, yes, but in the end Cena just flew back and the bell rang. But obvious we have to agree to disagree cause I don't feel like arguing into the dawn!


the very definition of a tables match:

A Tables match is a match in which to win a wrestler must put their opponent through a table—that is, a wrestler must use some offensive maneuver on their opponent that causes them to contact and break the table.

if they had wanted to play it off like cena had just fell through the table, they would have used controversy, saying the match should have continued because Sheamus didn't put him through the table. but they didn't bother. know why? because Sheamus put Cena through the table.

whatever your opinion, the WWE wants to make it clear that cena was bumped back onto the table. there's really no opinion on this.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

DX-Superkick said:


> Yeah, you see your opinion as fact.


No, I don't see my opinion as fact. I see fact as fact. In this case, we're talking facts. Rawlin explained it perfectly, so I really don't need to.


----------



## Mr. 305 Blaze (May 14, 2009)

perro said:


> if ur gonna be a mid carder u gotta be willing to be ont he WWE's beck and call day and night


True words and that's what MVP been doing, He has been very loyal to the WWE, and if he fucks up he takes it like a man and paid his dues.
Hell I think one time he had to replaced Matt Hardy at a house show due to suspension (I think?) [/QUOTE]



perro said:


> Imagine if the WWE went on tour and there Champion couldn't be at the shows It would be a disaster, It Sucks,Its not fair but i get it.


Understandable but like he can easily get a short world title reign if it's one of the locations coming up that he can't qualify to enter. WWE is very smart to protect their superstars but I clearly know exactly what you're talking about and I do agree with your point as well.[/QUOTE]



perro said:


> maybe the WWE will change there mind and push him any way, If So that's great, If not it sucks but then mvp will spoken in the same sentences as Piper and Henning and that's not bad ether


True.

Well being the longest reigning United States Champion in WWE history as well being the 3rd longest in the entire history with the belt is not bad either I guess.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Do we still not know who the GM is? I haven't watched Raw in months and only saw the tail end of the main event tonight.


----------



## ecksbocks (Nov 7, 2010)

Missed RAW due to school (timezone'd). From what I've read it seems I missed a LOT. Anyone got a link to a video with the highlights? Especially this Cena promo everyone's raving about.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Im gonna be honest here, and i am not even a big miz fan, but I FREAKIN MARKED when he cashed in, im actually an orton fan as well and i couldnt believe it. That was an excellent end, and wow, what an episode of Raw....

LMFAO @ THE GIRL After miz cashed in.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

She definitely deserved to be in the next avatar modification.


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

good show until the ME. mizs reign will probably suck, no idea why they are afraid to give barrett the belt. they better not waste cena/barrett at tlc also.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

There's already an article tearing The Miz apart.

Edit: Never mind the link isn't working here. It was from Bleacher Report.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

LOL, Bleacher Report doesn't post "articles." I could go over there right now and post an "article."


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

EvoLution™ said:


> LOL, Bleacher Report doesn't post "articles." I could go over there right now and post an "article."


OK so it was more of an opinion piece. The guy who wrote it was exaggerating most of his points anyway. He went as far as to compare The Miz to Kelly Kelly and Ashley in wrestling skills. That's just ridiculous.


----------



## floyd2386 (Sep 28, 2010)

EvoLution™ said:


> She definitely deserved to be in the next avatar modification.


:lmao:lmao:lmao That girl is fucking EPIC!!! 

Could you imagine being that girl's parent and also being an IWC member and coming across that avatar?


----------



## Mr Nice Guy (Jun 24, 2008)

FX™ said:


> Let's go!


God damn your sig!


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

floyd2386 said:


> :lmao:lmao:lmao That girl is fucking EPIC!!!
> 
> Could you imagine being that girl's parent and also being an IWC member and coming across that avatar?


I would be absolutely thrilled if I got a PM on here from the girl's parent. Absolutely thrilled. 

It's like that one time I was trolling Michael Cole all over the internet and people seriously started wondering if I would get a mention on NXT. Except not nearly as high a degree (seriously, I trolled the _fuck_ out of Michael Cole) and also not as cool.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Extra luls after all is said and done.
_The security guard who appeared in a segment with Layla and Michelle McCool on last night's show was indy wrestler and Team 3D student Teddy Stigma. He appeared on last week's TNA iMPACT episode as an extra in Jeff Jarrett's MMA exhibition._
Props to him for getting work.


----------



## Calvinball (Feb 21, 2009)

Overall, I thought that was a good episode. I thought Miz cashing in was done pretty well, and could be the angle that shakes things up, which seemed needed after last night's PPV. I have confidence in Miz's ability to cut a main event level promo. I just hope he can pull off a main event match too, because the title matches from both main belts have been pretty weak lately.

I liked the decision to add Punk to commentary on Raw too instead of just having him just do Superstars, though the announcers were stepping on each other at times and the addition of Punk makes heel Cole unnecessary. Not that I saw much value in heel Cole (other than comedic value on NXT) prior to Punk's addition to the booth.

I hope the last three KotR qualifiers weren't indicative of the length of next week's KotR matches. I dislike it when someone does a tournament where most of the matches are under 4 minutes, such as the last KotR tournament. That's almost as annoying as when they do PPV rematches the night after the PPV and have them go 2-4 minutes.

I thought Cena's promo was strong. After the Orton/Barrett rematch, it looks like they may go back on the PPV stipulation already with Barrett allowing Cena back into the company so he can get revenge. That'd be dumb and jumping too far ahead in the storyline, but it's not like they haven't devalued if not outright killed the loser leaves town/brand/company stipulation 10x over during the last year or two. I think Jericho and Bret Hart's "firings" were gone back on at least a dozen times in that period.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

KiNgoFKiNgS23 said:


> good show until the ME. mizs reign will probably suck, no idea why they are afraid to give barrett the belt. they better not waste cena/barrett at tlc also.


Because he's as Green as a blade of grass in Ireland! Miz may not be a good champion, but Barrett would've been a lot worse!

His matches lately have been almost unwatchable!


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

did i miss something?

was there any news as to why R-Truths song has switched back? not that i give much of a shit, but they went pretty far with his new song, for a couple months if i'm not mistaken, and now they're back to the old one.

it's a good decision in the end, just kinda shocked me.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

It's a New Coke thing. Genius marketing and a good time to dump in the corn syrup.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Rawlin67 said:


> did i miss something?
> 
> was there any news as to why R-Truths song has switched back? not that i give much of a shit, but they went pretty far with his new song, for a couple months if i'm not mistaken, and now they're back to the old one.
> 
> it's a good decision in the end, just kinda shocked me.


probably cause they realize that the crowd reacts better to that song.


----------



## Obese Turtle (May 20, 2005)

I knew Miz was cashing in as soon as Nexus chased Cena away. But I thought Orton was gonna beat him.


----------



## NightmareInc. (Mar 10, 2010)

abrown0718 said:


> If that's what you believe it takes to be the total package, then I guess the Miz is too. The same way Barrett has the ability to flourish, who's to say Miz can't? There's been considerable improvement from Miz since he's come to WWE and there's no reason to believe he can't continue to get better. And just because Barrett has a style, doesn't mean he isn't awful. I've seen his matches on NXT and I wasn't impressed then either. That whole bruiser/bareknuckle style he has isn't exactly gonna lead to 5 star matches. If your whole argument is that you think Miz is gonna falter because of his wrestling skills, then you should have been equally as worried if Barrett had won the title.


Well, firstly... You're kind of mincing positions here. _I_ think Barrett has talent in the ring whereas Miz does not. Therefore, I would not have been _as_ disappointed in Barrett walking out champion tonight. Second... I was rooting for Orton regardless of all of this. The point wasn't necessarily who I wanted to win tonight, but rather... that Barrett impresses me a lot more than Miz does.

Also, the capacity to flourish reaches all facets and while Miz might be able to improve on the mic, I don't think he's going to get much better (if at all) in the ring. He's had a long time on tv now to progress in the ring and he has not come that far. Barrett, on the other hand, is solid on the mic and at least average to above average in the ring. Just as well... he has the look of a champion and a more dynamic character (if you ask me). I addressed the original post on the Barrett matter because I really don't think there's even much of a comparison.

Like I said though. I'll ride this Miz thing out and see what happens.


----------



## Flyboy78 (Aug 13, 2010)

PISSED that Barrett didn't walk out champion, but we all know he won't go quietly after this loss, most notably because of Cena's involvement. Miz cashing in had me marking out huge though, and lifted me back up out of my sulk.

Oh, and that girl in the crowd was fucking AWE-SOME.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

Flyboy78 said:


> Oh, and that girl in the crowd was fucking AWE-SOME.


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

abrown0718 said:


> Shake ya ass!
> Watch yo' self!
> Shake ya ass!
> Show me whatcha workin' wit'!


Rtruth rapping Mystikal's verse would be :lmao


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

kiss the stick said:


> Rtruth rapping Mystikal's verse would be :lmao


Funny you should say that, 'cause when I was watching Raw, my mother asked me if that was Mystikal!


----------



## therock4life (Mar 15, 2007)

Great raw. The two best parts of Raw for me:

1) Cena's promo: Excellent promo. That was one emotional promo and you could say that he meant each and everything he said. That's what this job and this company means to him. This is his stand out promo and probably the best one as a face. It definitely proves if WWE allowed him to cut more solid promo's, this guy is definitely capable of delivering all such things. Not sure how long this break is, but he definitely deserves it. He has carried this company for half a decade now and is their biggest money maker. 

2) The Miz winning the title. Orton's run as a champion this time wasn't that interesting and Miz cashing in his money in the bank will definitely keep things fresh and interesting. I look forward to what they have in store for The Miz. I would love for him to remain the champion till Mania but let's see what WWE have to say about this. 

I look forward to The Miz's promo next week, Orton's reactions and of course Wade Barrett will have something to say about this (especially about Cena involving himself in the title match and screwing Wade out).


----------



## Flyboy78 (Aug 13, 2010)

4hisdamnself said:


>


Thank you sir. 

So what about Bryan and the Bellas? First he throttles someone with a tie, and now he's implying lesbian incest. Fire him.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Wow, there is quite a few clowns around here with their lips locked tightly around Miz's balls. :yum:

Seriously, the last few pages have been pretty embarrassing to read. My favorites being people gloating about how much they love him, and at the same time stating what an AAAWWWWESOME heel he is. No one is complaining about him winning the title because they dislike him, they're complaining because he's a fucking mid-carder. At best. Which DOES NOT make him some kind of "great heel" by any means. 

And it doesn't make sense to just push him like this out of no where when they've been doing the same thing to everyone on the roster lately. It defeats the purpose entirely. And mark my words, like every one of them, he'll be an afterthought in a matter of weeks. CM Punk is doing fucking COMMENTARY now. It just makes me laugh my ass off because NOTHING on Raw makes sense whatsoever. 

I just miss the days when the flavor of the month didn't necessarily have to win the WWE Championship. Back in the days when the WWE Championship still meant something for the same reason. Oh well.


----------



## The Enforcer (Feb 18, 2008)

Just watched Cena's promo and I gotta say, it was great. Very heartfelt and it was pretty clear that he meant every word he said. Hopefully he's out of action for a while though because returning in a month or 2 would cheapen its impact a little bit in my opinion. His legit retirement speech should be epic.


----------



## Flyboy78 (Aug 13, 2010)

The Enforcer said:


> Just watched Cena's promo and I gotta say, it was great. Very heartfelt and it was pretty clear that he meant every word he said. Hopefully he's out of action for a while though because returning in a month or 2 would cheapen its impact a little bit in my opinion. His legit retirement speech should be epic.


Totally agree. We can be cynical about the inevitable return, but WWE are playing this up really well by making it feel completely natural. Cena's request for a duel crowd chant could only be described as touching, and it really was successful in making you stop for a minute and think about all the little things, and the bigger things, that the superstars have to miss out on because of their on-the-road schedules. 

I thought Cena was fantastic.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Guess Wade may take the title off the miz, at least that way it doesn't ruin the credibility of the major stars and may let Wade go into the rumble with the title or something.


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

9/10.

This RAW was so damn AWESOME (no pun intended). Just like last weeks RAW, this RAW was written very well. I also enjoyed SS and I was a bit disappointed that Barrett didn't win the Title Sunday (or The Miz). But, I have to give WWE/the writers props here: they pulled out this story to perfection, with a nice speech by Cena followed by Orton vs. Barrett again and The Miz cashing in on RAW.

Sidenote: that backstage segment with LayCool was so damn entertaining aswell .

That GIF of that little girl after The Miz winning is so funny .


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Cerbs said:


> And it doesn't make sense to just push him like this out of no where when they've been doing the same thing to everyone on the roster lately. It defeats the purpose entirely. And mark my words, like every one of them, he'll be an afterthought in a matter of weeks. CM Punk is doing fucking COMMENTARY now. It just makes me laugh my ass off because NOTHING on Raw makes sense whatsoever.




To be fair to C.M. Punk. He's doing commentary right now because he's injured.

What sense does it make to have the best mic worker on Raw at home when he can do commentary?


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Big Dog said:


> Guess Wade may take the title off the miz, at least that way it doesn't ruin the credibility of the major stars and may let Wade go into the rumble with the title or something.


Why would Barrett take the title off Miz... considering they're both HEELS? 

This was exactly why none of this makes any sense. Barrett had been the top heel on Raw for the past several months... and now he and Nexus just get cast aside like bitches in favor of someone who really hasn't done shit all year.

And believe me, I DO NOT like Barrett at all, but at least it would have made sense.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

LOL, hasn't done shit all year. The Miz hasn't done shit? This coming from a guy who blew his load when Jack Jobber went from being a nobody who got embarassed by Santino to main eventing SmackDown in the span of 2 days.


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

Cerbs said:


> Why would Barrett take the title off Miz... considering they're both HEELS?
> 
> This was exactly why none of this makes any sense. Barrett had been the top heel on Raw for the past several months... and now he and Nexus just get cast aside like bitches in favor of someone who really hasn't done shit all year.
> 
> And believe me, I DO NOT like Barrett at all, but at least it would have made sense.


I see Barrett making it out of Elimination Chamber with the title to face a returning John Cena at WrestleMania.


----------



## Dale-wrestliing08 (Jul 30, 2008)

punk was fantastic on commentary as usual and i really enjoyed raw


----------



## Oscirus (Nov 20, 2007)

Its fairly obvious that Cena is coming back sooner rather than later. I wouldnt be too shocked if next week a number 1 contender match between barrett and orton happened with another cena run in.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Pyro™ said:


> LOL, hasn't done shit all year. The Miz hasn't done shit? This coming from a guy who blew his load when Jack Jobber went from being a nobody who got embarassed by Santino to main eventing SmackDown in the span of 2 days.


Completely different scenerio. No one in their right mind believed Swagger _deserved_ that title, including myself and everyone else who was "blowing their loads" over it. It was hilarious for that very reason and they ran with it in his storyline. That's clearly not the route they're taking with Miz. 

If Miz would have been the first person to lose after cashing in that briefcase, WWE could have taken that storyline anywhere and it have been equally-hilarious. Him winning just doesn't make the slightest amount of sense. But this is the WWE, so "making sense" really doesn't matter these days. I wish it did though.


----------



## RoughJustice (Dec 7, 2008)

I loved todays RAW up until the Miz pinned Orton for the title. I can't take the guy seriously at all, as a wrestler and especially not as a main-eventer. I have to admit I'm excited to see where the WWE goes with this.


----------



## -Narc- (Jun 17, 2008)

I can sum up this raw episode with one word basically:

HOOOOOORAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




Miz WWE champion. That guy has gone through a ton of shit and now he is the top dog of the company. What a guy. He goes from doing interviews with diva's on smackdown back in the day to this. I give this guy all the credit in the world. Well done sir.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Is there any other word to describe what happend on Raw apart from: Awwwwwwwwwwwwwesooooooommmmmeeeee!!!!!

Great stuff from the WWE for once. A solid RAW all round. I wasnt fooled by the Cena 'farewell' speech but he did a pretty good job of making it believable that he was actually leaving. The lets go cena, cena sucks chants were pretty dam good though. Great mic work again from Wade, if not this year, I can definitely see him becoming Champion sometime next year. 

No one had a clue that Miz would be cashing in. I loved how almost all of the fans stood up when he came down. The first thing I thought was 'NO Miz. What are you doing? Logic dosen't work in the WWE'. This was when I realised that he was going to work on Orton's injured leg. However and thankfully I was proved wrong and then behold: MIZ IS THE NEW WWE CHAMPION. Once again, next week RAW is again a must watch. Great stuff!


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

I loved last nights raw very entertaining


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

Orlando crowd was awesome, and RAW was enjoyable.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

WCW Rules said:


> Orlando crowd was awesome


Having seen a fair bit of TNA, I am shocked that I could ever agree with this statement.


----------



## Flyboy78 (Aug 13, 2010)

Instant Karma said:


> Having seen a fair bit of TNA, I am shocked that I could ever agree with this statement.


To be fair to the Orlando crowd, those in attendance at the iMPACT! Zone are nothing more than tourists at a theme park getting a two-hour show for free. :argh:


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

I marked out so badly last night. This is still ridiculously good. There's going to be haters, but I've been a big Miz fan for years now, and you can't argue with the work ethic this guy has. Deserves it.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

Cerbs said:


> And it doesn't make sense to just push him like this out of no where when they've been doing the same thing to everyone on the roster lately. It defeats the purpose entirely. And mark my words, like every one of them, he'll be an afterthought in a matter of weeks. *CM Punk is doing fucking COMMENTARY now*. It just makes me laugh my ass off because NOTHING on Raw makes sense whatsoever.


CM Punk has a injuried hip and cant wrestle for atleast the rest of the year, hopefully back at the Rumble. They had plans for CM Punk with Daniel Bryan but of course that got dropped.


Overall a great Raw. Have no problem with The Miz being champion.


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

Not only is Punk fucking amazing on commentary, so it doesn't have to make sense, but how is he meant to compete with an injury?


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Great raw. Great crowd. Glad Orton isn't champion anymore either. His reign sucked.

Barrett/Orton/Miz at TLC?


----------



## The Figure 4 (Jun 8, 2008)

I didn't go through the ENTIRE thread, so I'm not sure if this was answered but - 



Agmaster said:


> Also....wait...billy kidman as in part of wcw flock kidman? Why is Cena name dropping HIM?


By Jason Powell:



> For those wondering why he mentioned Billy Kidman, it's because Kidman took over the role of timing the shows after Gerald Brisco was sidelined for medical reasons. He was actually training for the gig before Brisco was hospitalized.


----------



## darnok (Sep 27, 2009)

Cerbs said:


> Wow, there is quite a few clowns around here with their lips locked tightly around Miz's balls. :yum:
> 
> Seriously, the last few pages have been pretty embarrassing to read. My favorites being people gloating about how much they love him, and at the same time stating what an AAAWWWWESOME heel he is. No one is complaining about him winning the title because they dislike him, they're complaining because he's a fucking mid-carder. At best. Which DOES NOT make him some kind of "great heel" by any means.
> 
> ...


Ah, does boo-boo need his diaper changed?


----------



## perucho1990 (Oct 15, 2008)

Great Raw

Miz winning the belt was awesome. The E better not drop the ball with his title reign.

I expect the show to hit around the 3.3-3.5 mark.


----------



## TheRock316 (Apr 18, 2003)

Miz cashing in at the end of night was too obivious when he didnt attend the match for KOTR Qualify

Miz better do something about his inring skills otherwise his reign will be pathetic


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Cerbs said:


> Completely different scenerio. No one in their right mind believed Swagger _deserved_ that title, including myself and everyone else who was "blowing their loads" over it. It was hilarious for that very reason and they ran with it in his storyline. That's clearly not the route they're taking with Miz.
> 
> If Miz would have been the first person to lose after cashing in that briefcase, WWE could have taken that storyline anywhere and it have been equally-hilarious. Him winning just doesn't make the slightest amount of sense. But this is the WWE, so "making sense" really doesn't matter these days. I wish it did though.


a Guy who has been getting a Almost Consistent 2 year push, Is Over, has cut great promos and has improved in the ring ,Beat every one worth mentioning in the mid card, be for wining the big one dosent make sense?

Dood that is how it supposed to fucking be

The Miz did Every thing your supposed to in this business, start at the bottom then work ur ass off to the top

no one handed him the title [Sheamus]

He wasn't Given it cause there was no one else [Cm Punk]

the WWE Gave him the us title, he proved he could handle it, They Gave him the MITB he held it for months, proving he can handle it


Pulling the trigger him now makes all the sense in the world


----------



## Andy362 (Feb 20, 2006)

Very good show. The Miz winning the title and everything surrounding the main event was great. It was total chaos, similar to how it was in the Attitude Era and it was awesome. The Cena farewell speech was a great segment too and if I was a kid again, I would have believed it. Plus, I liked the way they did KOTR qualifiers and I've got no problems with Jackson, Bryan, Morrison and Sheamus being RAW's four in the tournament.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

For the heat that Barrett was getting im disappointed he didn't get the title, maybe its the royal rumble for him.


----------



## Toots Dalton (Feb 8, 2010)

As Orton was getting his Ass kicked I thought to myself "If I was Miz, I'd be at the curtain right now..."

Show was good, I liked it, not the biggest Miz fan in the world, but was happy to see him win it, at least it's someone new in the main event mix again.


----------



## Chip (Aug 15, 2010)

I actually enjoyed the match that ensued after Miz cashed in.

Usually it's just: Cash In, Hit Finisher, Leave. But they actually put on a good few minutes before Miz won. For a horrible moment I actually thought Orton was going to hit the RKO before Miz countered into the SCF


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

♠Chip♠;9072437 said:


> I actually enjoyed the match that ensued after Miz cashed in.
> 
> Usually it's just: Cash In, Hit Finisher, Leave. But they actually put on a good few minutes before Miz won. For a horrible moment I actually thought Orton was going to hit the RKO before Miz countered into the SCF


Same Here

Also How slick Was That Reversal !


----------



## TakerBourneAgain (Mar 29, 2009)

Good raw. Didnt think it was great with the KOTR matches, dantino and divas squash.
Key points for me was
A) "They took his job" Sign at the beginning behind barrett before he started talking
B) Barretts heat
C) Miz cashing in - I thought after the powerslam he was going to lose qwhen the RKO came but glad he countered and won  Hope to see more A-Ri matches now and less of a lackey
D) Scowling kid in the crowd  rofl, only thing missing was the choir devil music in the background as the camera zoomed in on the kid
E) CM Punk


----------



## Coney718 (Oct 11, 2010)

I actually enjoyed Raw this week. Good promo by Cena and was surprised by the Miz win. I know he'd been teasing it for a while and I thought this was another tease but it was the real deal. I like the Miz but I dont think he's WWE champion material YET. He can talk great and put on decent matches but can he put asses in the seats like Cena or Orton. Only time will tell.

SN: that little girls face after the Miz won was priceless


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

Just finished watching. Very good show. Really enjoyed it. Sheamus and R-Truth had a far better match than I expected, and they were given the time to make it work. Punk on commentary was fun, should be a nice dynamic to the show for the next few months (or however long he's out for?). Cena's promo... wow. That wasn't the usual crap he's fed by the writers. Barrett's 'you can't see me' as he left the arena was amazing. And the ending was one of the most dramatic ending to a Raw in a long time. They set it up perfectly with the Nexus attack, and now Miz is the champ. Sadly I can only see his reign being a simillar type of deal to Edge's first reign in 2006, a short test reign to see how he handles things.

But yeah, spot on show. Looking forward to next week.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

So, fellow celebrators.....let's start getting our stories straight when next week's raw has comparable ratings to Orton's first raw after his win. Personally, I just can't see that happening what with him being a new champ who has been built for years and pushed thoroughly. But....i don't even add to the numbers, so how much can I really do? Aside from make excuses.

Sidenote; Did King seem like extraneous dead weight to anyone else?


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

sure..the one night i have to work on a monday night, i miss this shit. sounded like a good raw. good for the miz. he's living the dream. ppl should stop hatin on him..he was a huge fan, just like us, and now he's the fucking champ.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

iMac said:


> Just finished watching. Very good show. Really enjoyed it. Sheamus and R-Truth had a far better match than I expected, and they were given the time to make it work. Punk on commentary was fun, should be a nice dynamic to the show for the next few months (or however long he's out for?). Cena's promo... wow. That wasn't the usual crap he's fed by the writers. Barrett's 'you can't see me' as he left the arena was amazing. And the ending was one of the most dramatic ending to a Raw in a long time. They set it up perfectly with the Nexus attack, and now Miz is the champ. Sadly I can only see his reign being a simillar type of deal to Edge's first reign in 2006, a short test reign to see how he handles things.
> 
> But yeah, spot on show. Looking forward to next week.


Edge wasn't getting a trial run, he WAS ready and they knew it. He got sandbagged by Triple H so that he could be the guy to put Cena over at WrestleMania.

Edge had the shortest MITB reign in history for a reason. I could see Miz losing at TLC, maybe, but that would still be longer than Edge's, though not by much. Wouldn't mind seeing Miz hold it all the way until the EC and drop it to Barrett there for the Cena/Nexus program to conclude.


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Pyro™;9072692 said:


> Wouldn't mind seeing Miz hold it all the way until the EC and drop it to Barrett there for the Cena/Nexus program to conclude.


If all goes well, I can also see Miz keeping the title until Elimination Chamber, but I don't think he'll lose it to Barrett. If anything, he'll lose it to Cena, who will defend against Randy Orton at WrestleMania. I don't know where that would leave Miz and Barrett, but WWE has made it painfully clear from all the Orton/Cena segments this year that those two are the ones they want in the main event of WrestleMania.

Oh, and before anyone says Cena should/will face The Undertaker, Sheamus, Wade Barrett and even Kane are all probably in the running before Cena is.


----------



## DisturbedOne98 (Jul 7, 2007)

I marked for the Kidman reference lol.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Chris Jericho vs. The Miz for the WWE Championship at Wrestlemania. Book it Vince!


----------



## MuffinMade (Feb 26, 2010)

Did anyone else laugh their ass off when Barret did the "you can't see me" as Cena was walking out of the building :lmao


----------



## Chip (Aug 15, 2010)

^Yes I did.


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

Best raw of the year.

Crowd was awesome, the Cena promo was awesome, and The Main Man finally won the big one!


----------



## raw-monster (Jul 29, 2007)

JoseBxNYC said:


> Chris Jericho vs. The Miz for the WWE Championship at Wrestlemania. Book it Vince!


Neither man can draw shit. There go the buyrates.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

MuffinMade said:


> Did anyone else laugh their ass off when Barret did the "you can't see me" as Cena was walking out of the building :lmao


...I also did.

Great RAW though. It rendered Survivor Series pretty pointless since more happened at the end of RAW than what happened throughout the entire PPV.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Miz won't be champion until Mania because he isn't a draw and they don't have enough time to try to make him one. Hell half the crowd last night didn't even care when he won which says something because even Swagger got an awesome reaction when he cashed in. I am not even that disappointed right now because I can see this failing from a mile away. Mr. Average and his man servant will be back in the upper mid card where they belong in no time. Miz has proven that he is a bad champion and can't feud with anyone and make it interesting. Guys should take notice though that to be WWE Champion all you need is to be their press bitch, have mediocre ring and mic skills and have a one word catch phrase and you will be WWE Champion. it doesn't even matter that the crowd doesn't give a shit about you or anything you do.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

MuffinMade said:


> Did anyone else laugh their ass off when Barret did the "you can't see me" as Cena was walking out of the building :lmao


Yup. :lmao


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Pretty good RAW.

Cena's farewell speech was great. I think he ruined it by coming out later in the night.
The Miz cashing in was good as well. Actually thought that Miz could've lost when Orton recovered for a while.

btw that reaction of that girl in the audience after miz won was hilarious


----------



## Kamaria (Jun 10, 2009)

Dark Church said:


> Miz won't be champion until Mania because he isn't a draw


I get tired of people trying to say if a wrestler is a draw or not. If you don't have the numbers in front of you, you can't say for sure. You can only guess. And by the reactions I'm guessing he's been playing a pretty good heel. 

If he's booked right, they can keep him champion until then.

If creative were to just give up on someone like that, then nobody would ever get over. It's never a good idea to sandbag someone's reign just because they might not be quite as over as the already established guys. It's impossible to be unless you're a genetic freak coming in like Lesnar or something. You either push somebody hard for their first reign or not at all.


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

MuffinMade said:


> Did anyone else laugh their ass off when Barret did the "you can't see me" as Cena was walking out of the building :lmao


*Jeritron 5000* has it in his signature.


----------



## Escobar (Oct 4, 2010)

ive never marked out so much on one episode of raw.

Cena's promo made me remember how much of a legend this guy is. 

When Barrett hit the Wasteland I thought we were going to see a new WWE champ, then marked when cena come back.

Then of course, the biggest mark out moment since I've watched wrestling, since Edge cashing in when I was a full blown, 12 year old Cena mark.

AWESOMEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

really great RAW, solid KOTR quailfiers, cena leaving, and of course the ME with orton beating barrett but not the miz...good stuff


----------



## Chip (Aug 15, 2010)

It's funny, this year Cena is really growing on me. Dare I say it, I'm almost becoming a Cena fan.

2008 to Late 2009 Cena I honestly could not stand the sight of. But recently I'm actually starting to like him and may actually mark when he returns.



God, I cant believe I said that, but it's true.


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> Damn, did anyone see that trailer with Layla's picture on it???
> 
> I gotta have that!




OMG! yes, i marked out! that trailer was great! i was watching cena leave then totally forgot him as i was distracted by a massive layla on the side of a truck/trailer! lol


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

also, bad night for kids eh? cena packing his bags, and randy orton has the title ripped away by the miz..like everyone else said, that little girl was funny, looks sooooooo pissed-off and angry! lol

loved the layla appearance too, even if she was not allowed into the arena :sad: , she still has her pic on a awesome trailer!:gun:


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

Did anyone cap the girl with the angry face after Miz won? That was fucking epic. (EDIT: It's a few posts above, nvm )

The heat for Barrett to open the show was off the charts amazing, the dueling chants Cena set up gold as well.

Cool show, but good luck Miz - there's a heel more over at the moment, you've got your work cut out for you.


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

elo said:


> Did anyone cap the girl with the angry face after Miz won? That was fucking epic. (EDIT: It's a few posts above, nvm )
> 
> The heat for Barrett to open the show was off the charts amazing, the dueling chants Cena set up gold as well.
> 
> Cool show, but good luck Miz - there's a heel more over at the moment, you've got your work cut out for you.




Yes indeed...wade had trouble getting his promo started there was so much noise/heat..in fact, the whole crowd in orlando was great all-night...


----------



## FLAW (Sep 4, 2010)

cool raw


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

NightmareInc. said:


> Well, firstly... You're kind of mincing positions here. _I_ think Barrett has talent in the ring whereas Miz does not. Therefore, I would not have been _as_ disappointed in Barrett walking out champion tonight. Second... I was rooting for Orton regardless of all of this. The point wasn't necessarily who I wanted to win tonight, but rather... that Barrett impresses me a lot more than Miz does.
> 
> Also, the capacity to flourish reaches all facets and while Miz might be able to improve on the mic, I don't think he's going to get much better (if at all) in the ring. He's had a long time on tv now to progress in the ring and he has not come that far. Barrett, on the other hand, is solid on the mic and at least average to above average in the ring. Just as well... he has the look of a champion and a more dynamic character (if you ask me). I addressed the original post on the Barrett matter because I really don't think there's even much of a comparison.
> 
> Like I said though. I'll ride this Miz thing out and see what happens.


I respect that. I fell the opposite way. I don't find anything appealing about Barrett at all. You already know how I feel about him in the ring, and I really don't see the infatuation with his mic skills. It seems like every week his promos start the same way. "Last (insert night or week), John Cena blah blah blah". I agree. There is any comparison when it comes to the two. I'd take Miz everyday and twice on sunday. I do respect that you're willing to give Miz a chance, instead of blindly hating like most of the other Miz detractors.


----------



## Cowabunga (Oct 9, 2010)

I'm far from being a Cena fan but he handled that promo pretty well and I was surprised when he acknowledged who his fans were and who his haters were.

Barrett doing the "you can't see me" at Cena was awesome I agree.

And it was nice that Miz technically won the title cleanly.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

It's remarkable the amount of heat Barrett is getting, and yet there are tons of Nexus shirts in the crowd. I know people are saying "let's wait until he doesn't have Nexus anymore," but I think that in a way, the merchandise issue almost counter-acts that viewpoint. I think that Wade Barrett, *Wade Barrett*, truly, is doing a very good job.

There have been several points where Nexus has come out and I've thought to myself, "What's Barrett going to do now? Surely they've run out of ideas...", and then he presents the next issue, but he finds a way to tie it in all together. 

He's doing some great work.


----------



## darnok (Sep 27, 2009)

EvoLution™ said:


> It's remarkable the amount of heat Barrett is getting, and yet there are tons of Nexus shirts in the crowd. I know people are saying "let's wait until he doesn't have Nexus anymore," but I think that in a way, the merchandise issue almost counter-acts that viewpoint. I think that Wade Barrett, *Wade Barrett*, truly, is doing a very good job.
> 
> There have been several points where Nexus has come out and I've thought to myself, "What's Barrett going to do now? Surely they've run out of ideas...", and then he presents the next issue, but he finds a way to tie it in all together.
> 
> He's doing some great work.


Yeah, i think you can't fail to get a reaction when feuding with Cena in such an intense story-line but he's handling himself very well. I love the little things he does, it makes him seem much more natural than most of the guys who seem like they are trying to remember the script.


----------



## therock4life (Mar 15, 2007)

Hmmm people seem to be dissing The Miz a lot, and I can appreciate that since he hasn't proved that much yet in the business. But he needs to be given a great feud and then we can comment on whether he can pull it off successfully. He hasn't got a feud like Barrett has already. Barrett's true test is once this storyline with Cena is completely done. Of course Barrett deserves all the credit and he is a great talent especially on the mic, but having a megastar like Cena in your stable and forcing him to do things against his will, won't actually fail if we replace Barrett with most other talented individuals including The Miz.

Not saying it is good or bad, but Barrett's real test will be once this feud against Cena is done and dusted.


----------



## green_machine (Jul 29, 2010)

Had I been a kid, I would have been extremely depressed after watching this Raw. Certainly not a good night for them, but an absolutely great one for us. All matches were solid, even the Divas match was okay. CM Punk on the commentary was music to my ears, but I kinda have some issues with his voice sounding a little like Michael Cole; sometimes I didn't who was speaking. Regardless, he was a great addition. Cena's promo was actually great, and because of this entire Nexus angle, I can't believe I'm saying that I'm starting to like Cena. He's done a really great job putting Barrett over. Kudos also to Orton for being a great seller. The main event was really done well IMO. Even the cash-in was very good; I loved the reversal from RKO to SCF.

Really great Raw. I hope the WWE can sustain this momentum in the coming months.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I enjoyed Raw alot this week. Very good show overall. 

Barrett looks pretty foolish now. He's just as big a jobber as anyone in Nexus as this point. He has no right to boss anyone around anymore. Kayfabe wise he's a total loser at this point.*


----------



## thegreatone15 (Feb 20, 2003)

LadyCroft said:


> *I enjoyed Raw alot this week. Very good show overall. *


OMG WOW! Lady Croft has actually said that she enjoyed Raw this week for once. Is the world gonna end now or something?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

thegreatone15 said:


> OMG WOW! Lady Croft has actually said that she enjoyed Raw this week for once. Is the world gonna end now or something?


*lol

I'm totally objective when it comes to Raw. I don't say I hate the episodes just to be a hater. I really mean it. If Raw is good I'll say so... if it's garbage I'll say so. *


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Wade Barrett may have lost a couple of title matches, but he did something kayfabewise that neither Edge, Triple H, Orton, Batista or any other heel could do, he removed John Cena from RAW. In theory, Cena is done. Barrett will no longer have problems with him. All he has to do now is get the title.


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

wonder if rtruth used to call cena massa backstage


----------



## Audacity (Jul 24, 2010)

This was one of the best episodes I've seen since watching.


----------

